# A Keep On The Borderlands: Arrival



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2011)

By current reckoning it must be the Day of the Hornbeam, in the spring month Germinal, the third day since leaving Last Ferry following the faded road towards the border stockade known as Fort Key-11 (or K-11).

To the left of the road is a broad sward of grassland leading to broadleaf forest where the horse chestnuts are putting forth white candles of blossom amidst yellow-green spring growth. The forests rise on rolling hills, becoming a blur of green that laps against the feet of snow-capped peaks showing blue in the far north. To the right, a shallow stream flows back towards Last Ferry, with grass-covered moraine rising on the far bank.

The Dulat party moves slowly to allow the foot soldiers and pack mules to keep up. The land is empty except for long-abandoned evidence of orc activity, a few fragments of elven ruins and the more recent spoor of beastmen.

Rounding a bend in the river, suddenly they come upon another, smaller, group of men. Although ragged and weather-beaten, these are plainly soldiers of some kind.

[sblock=OOC]
In the Dulat party are Arcata, Bastion, Sh'aah and Cormoray as well as 20 1st level foot-soldiers, four pack mules and any riding animals/companions associated with the PCs.

The other group is Greggory and 4 soldiers, ex of Fort Key-11
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Nov 6, 2011)

Greggory and his men take defensive positions across the road. They wear the garb of the Empire's Army, but also bear the marks of the penal legion branded on their foreheads. The black cloaks which allow the normal rank and file to identify them as penal soldiers on the field have become tattered and worn, much like the soldiers themselves. It is obvious they have been living in the brush for a while. One of the men who appears to be the leader steps forward. He obviously doesn't mind that he is clearly outnumbered....or perhaps he is just desperate.

Halt in the name of the Empire! I'm afraid that this road no longer receives the funding it once did and now carries a toll by order of the master of Fort Key 11. If you would be so kind as to leave your supplies by the side of the road, my men and I would be happy to let you pass.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 6, 2011)

Brother Comoray's eyes narrow. The priest of Velshionne glances and takes note of the position of the Dulat soldiers, his flock, however small, and then positions himself for administering the blessing of the Lady Magnificient. It is not his place to speak for the company of Lady Dulat.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2011)

Arcata gives Bastion a quick look, then nudges her horse ahead of his to take the lead of her contingent. She trusted he'd be ready to charge out at a moment's notice, and she didn't move forward far enough that he'd have trouble getting out in front of her.

Even after a long day of riding, she was something to behold; with long, slightly wavy golden hair falling around her head like sunlight, and clear, fair skin that made her sapphire eyes stand out all the more. 

"It is in the name of the Empire that we have come," she said. Her voice was clear in the still air, carrying to every ear present. "By order of the High Throne, we are sent to the Keep, bearing no distraction or delay, and stand before its master, if he be loyal to the Throne still."

She surveyed the rabble before her, and with a softer edge in her voice said, "The current master does not seem to take good care of his men, if I may say so. I hope I offer some comfort when I say that things are about to change. Until then, you may join our camp; eat and drink with us, share our fire and share what news you have of the Keep." With that, Arcata smiled. "Does that not sound better than a hopeless squabble at the roadside over scraps?"


----------



## ahayford (Nov 6, 2011)

The leader of the prison legion glances back to his men.

You hear that men? She wants to talk to the master of the keep.

The rough looking men laugh among themselves, a rather unpleasant noise that promised more sinister thoughts then mirth. 

Well, "milady". You stand before him now. As far as I know, my men and I are all that's left of the garrison force that was once stationed at Fort Key 11. The last remaining officer left promising to bring reinforcements months ago. 

The soldier looks at the young girl and her small retinue.

If all he could find was a girl barely old enough to marry and her nurse maids....maybe my men and I are better off joining the wardens...

The soldier's face tightens into a grimace as his empty stomache rumbles.

But......It would be rude for my men and I to turn down such a courtly invitation. My name is Greggory, Sergeant of his Imperial Majesty's Penal legion. The four bastards behind me are Janson, Dack, Cassie, and Tye. 

Each of the men nod in turn.

Speak for yourself Greg

For the first time you realize that one of the soldiers is a woman. Her blonde pixie cut frames what would otherwise be a beautiful face. Her loose fitting armor and cloak hide any signs of femininity. She holds a crossbow which is still currently trained on Arcata.

Sorry, 3 bastards and one whore.

That's more like it.

Now why don't you but that thing away before it "accidently" goes off again.

The woman lowers her weapon, but the way she glares at Greggory and Arcata would certainly slay a lesser man.

I can tell you what has happened here in the last few months, if you could give us word of the Imperium....its been a long time since any news reached out this far.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2011)

Arcata wrestles for a moment with her instinctive revulsion at the realization of what had been going on. The Keep had been crewed by criminals and captained by a coward. No wonder it had sunk! It was becoming abundantly clear that this assignment was tailor made to break and destroy those the Throne felt were inconveniences. Bitterly, she thought that the ragtag remains of broken Houses probably fit under that description. Even so, there might be opportunity here too. If she DID succeed, against all odds, then it would seem all the more noteworthy. And what, really, did she have to lose?

"Sergeant Greggory," she greeted crisply, ignoring the comment about her youth for the nonce. _Pick your battles..._ "I am Lady Arcata Dulat, of the House Dulat, here on Imperial order to take control of Keep Key Eleven and use it to establish the Emperor's peace over the surrounding lands and make them suitable for colonization. You and those under your command will join our forces. We'll find proper equipment for you when we pitch camp. Also, you are invited to my fire tonight so we can exchange our stories. First of all, I need to know if there are any more of your men, either in hiding or waiting elsewhere. Secondly, will we reach the Keep by nightfall, or should we watch for a roadside camping spot?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2011)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian laid his gauntleted hand on Stalwart's neck, calming the horse even as it fidgeted in the presence of threat. He tensed himself, though, as Arcata moved ahead of him, and when he saw the woman with the crossbow, he nudged Stalwart to canter forward a few steps, hand falling to where he could take up his lance quickly.

Thankfully, the leader of the ruffians seems willing to listen to reason. Still, Bastian kept close to the Lady. She had presence and training. She was meant to lead. But he was meant to keep her alive to do so. It was an almost familiar dance at this point: Leadership meant taking risks. Guardianship meant trying to avoid them. He knew better than to question her choices in public, but he did raise one of his thick eyebrows when next she deigned look in his direction.

_As you will, milady, but I don't like it._

Then he spared a glance back to the men. It was still a bit unnerving, commanding soldiers who were almost all his seniors, but The Order of The Lion gave him rank if not experience, and he was gaining the latter far more quickly than he cared to. He nodded to the the closest guardsman, gestured subtly with two fingers apart then brought together, signaling that he didn't want any of these newcomers left without an escort to match them. The guard nodded and shifted to send the word through the group as Bastian quickly returned his attention to Arcata, staying quiet but alert as negotiations continued.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 6, 2011)

Brother Comoray relaxes his stance a bit, but he grimaces. A fort manned by criminals, lost to enemies; an inglorious posting if there ever was one. But lurking beneath the surface also lies a kernel of opportunity: if they can take the fort decisively and rehabilitate this area, it may yet serve as a suitable base for his order.

Looking over the ragged group of soldiers, he begins going over various strategies and sermons for winning them over in his mind. Maybe he can appeal to their sense of pride, or whatever is left of it.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 6, 2011)

Greggory's demeanor changes slightly when Arcata flexes her authority.

I see...well if that's the way the wind blows, I suppose my men and I shall join your ret-tin-ue. Pack it up boys. The new nobility here has commissioned us into her army. 

Greggory and his men gather their meager belongings and fall in next to the horses.

 I suggest we stop for the night up the road a few hours. The journey to the keep is about 1 days march, but the state the keep is in...I don't think its wise we approach at night. I'm not saying I'm superstitious, but only the dead live there now. Not very polite to go interrupting their sleep. Anything else you want to know about the keep will have to wait until my men and I have food in our bellies.


----------



## Axel (Nov 7, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah was always amazed at how quickly humans changed sides in a fight.  Only sometimes did they actually come to blows.  _That was probably what the Marshall was worried about, really.  New humans in the area.  Mostly young.  One seems to have some sort of authority.  _Thinking back on his instructions, the half-orc was satisfied.  _Keep an eye on them, Sh'aah.  Just watch and learn what you can about these new humans.  There may be dangerous ones amongst them that would upset the balance._

Smiling hugely (which really came across as a savage gape) as the bandit and his men dropped into line Sh'aah managed to grunt out a guttural laugh.  "You seem foolish, man.  Did you really think your few can beat our many?  But you might still be wise, and also hungry.  We will stop tonight at an old watchtower.  Then come to the keep in the daytime."  

Without waiting for any response Sh'aah spurred his suffering horse forward and up the next hill.  The Ranger wanted to be away from the distractions of human company while he thought more about how to approach the keep.  _Only the dead live there...  Not good...  Didn't know that...  How to kill the dead when they are already dead?  Break their bodies like fairies and beastmen!  But what if they don't have bodies?  _Although he wouldn't admit it to anyone, Sh'aah was deeply troubled.  He reached for his chewing tobacco pouch.  The flavours always helped him to think.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2011)

Arcata nods. "And food you will have, when we reach this watchtower and make camp. I'll look forward to hearing more."

She paused, then added, "And that officer who fled the Keep...I don't know if you'll find it disquieting or simple justice, but as far as I know, he never reached the borders of the Empire. This expedition was arranged with the assumption the Keep had been lost, when the Court hadn't heard from anyone there in months. Welcome to our company, sergeant."

With a glance over her shoulder, Arcata gave Bastian a nod to let him know to give the order to get the men moving again. She trusted that he had made arrangements to keep these newcomers under discrete watch while the parley had been going. She waited for the line to catch up to her, then prodded her mount to fall into step and proceed along with the others.


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2011)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian returns the nod. His own nerves were heightened at what might or might not be a reference to undeath, but they could get that sorted once they made camp. With one assault so far on the road, aborted or no, he wanted to get off the road sooner rather than later. 

"I assume you remember how to fall into a proper rank and file?" he says to the newcomers, jerking his head to the foot soldiers. He smiles slightly as he notices his lieutenant had been quietly and quickly effective: there were no places in the formation where the newcomers might march adjacent to each other. They could be close enough to speak to each other--best not to make them feel too isolated--but not without being overheard. 

He doesn't wait for the erstwhile bandits to fall in, but rather raises his arm. With a quick gesture, the unit starts up again. Bastian trots Stalwart a bit more quickly to take his regular place as forward guard, bowing his head as is expected as he passes the Lady of his house. Then he turns his attention forward again, watching Sh'aah for guidance to this watchtower.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 7, 2011)

Greggory makes a few subtle hand signs to his men and they silently fall in to formation with military precision. Greggory's men are skirmishers, warriors that live and die by their ability to sneak up on enemy formations, strike, and then fade back into the shadows before the rank-and-file soldiers know what hit them. Everything in their demeanor reflects this training. After a few hand signals are traded between the 5, Greggory knows the armament of each soldier in the Dulat retinue. Good intelligence never hurt anyone...

Greggory bristled at the idea of a noble coming out here. The fort had officers and a magistrate....but they had mostly been old military men....too honored to drum out of the legion, but too infirm to be put on any post of importance. It did bring a smile to Greggory's face that the one surviving officer was probably lying face down in a ditch somewhere. Damn coward. 

Still....this one promised to retake the keep, the one place he had been able to find some measure of peace. Even if it was for her own selfish gains, for now their goals aligned.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 7, 2011)

Once the small group of soldiers have fallen into formation, Comoray clears his throat. " While it is no doubt unfortunate to have lost a bastion of the Empire, that alone is not enough to extinguish the fire in each man's, or woman's, heart, " he begins, glancing at Cassie. " Each must choose for themselves whether failure will be earth or water to extinguish the dying flame of glory, or air to fuel its burning brighter and hotter than before. Such is the wisdom of the Lady Magnificient. "


----------



## Axel (Nov 8, 2011)

Out in front, Sh'aah continued his slow thought process as the tobacco juices stimulated his brain.

_Have to break their bodies.  Everyone has a body, like faries and beastmen.  Beastmen...there were turds back there with the new humans!  Fresh turds!  Stay awake, stupid!_

Jerking his eyes up towards the horizon, and the approaching hill crest, Sh'aah tried to put the muttering of people behind him out of his head.  The priest with the shiny shield and banded armour was droning on again.  _Who can understand this man?  He speaks many words, but says nothing...  No!  No distractions!  Keep looking._


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 10, 2011)

On the broad, flat shoulder of a low hill stand a clump of elven ruins. All that is left, mostly, is an arc of stonework that must once have formed part of a circular wall, now crumbled away to less than man-height in most places, except for a slender arch [like Gothic style] with weather-faded elf runes written over the top. There is also a small statue, about the size of a halfling, of a robed elf with arms outstretched. The face has been vandalised.

Hawthorn and clumps of tough rushes now grow amidst the ruins, the only sign of life.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 10, 2011)

Brother Comoray frowns. Though it is permissable to shelter in a ruin in almost all sects dedicated to the Lady Magnificient, it is something to be avoided when possible. It is seen as inviting bad luck to hide behind the ruins of the past...

" We should have this rebuilt and refurbished whe resourcs allow, " he says, the distaste clear in his voice.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2011)

Arcata didn't reply to the cleric, though she felt differently. The ruins of the elf watchpost belonged to history, and the elves. Rebuilding them would wipe out this reminder of the past and whatever might be gleaned from it.

But it might also be that a watchpost here would benefit the Keep. She'd have to bear that in mind. For now, something else nagged her.

"Sergeant Greggory?" she asked, "The statue there. Did your men do that to its face?"


----------



## ahayford (Nov 10, 2011)

Greggory frowns and shakes his head.

No. We mostly avoid these old places. Patrols sent to the ruins tend to show up back at the keep with arrows sticking in them. The local elves mostly keep to themselves, but they get real prickly about humans poking their noses where they don't belong. Some of the officers talked about launching a campaign to push the elves out of the forests, but like most things they did, all it amounted to was a few after dinner farts.


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2011)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian raises an eyebrow to the priest's suggestion. "From the sound of things, I think we'll be taxing our resources pretty well just trying to rebuild the fort," he offers. 

The cavalier doesn't miss the implication from Aracata's question and Greggory's answer. He looks to his lieutenant, who is at his side on the moment.

"Perimeter sweep," Bastian says quietly, and the lieutenant moves back to the men with merely a nod. 

"If the locals aren't inclined to brook our camp this close to their ... property," Bastian says, "We should find a different clearing before we set up, or at least camp as far from the ruins as we can to show a level of deference. I don't suppose we know anything about what kinds of offerings they give to their particular divine patrons?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2011)

Arcata shakes her head.

"I don't think elves would deface their own ruins," she said. "Nor fail to clean it up after the vandals left. This is something else. Something that's still here, and strong enough that the elves haven't come back yet."

"Sh'aah, how are you at tracking? Can you tell what's passed through this area recently?"


----------



## Axel (Nov 11, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah had listened in fascination to the interplay between the humans who seemed to be in charge.  _Ruins are ruins, yes?  There is no danger..._

Still, he had been asked to do something by the boss lady who had given him his chain shirt as payment.  _Better to do it than argue._  Sh'aah leapt down from his horse with a grunt, landing with a solid thump and flattening a cluster of rushes.  _Ground is soft for the top of the hill.  Should be easy to show there are no tracks._

Shrugging off his backback, the half-orc bent nearly double to put his face closer to the ground.  Glancing up at the archway, and what remains of the well, he began to slowly lope up the hill.  _Things always need water.  Living things, anyway.  Start at the well._

Reaching the edge of the well, he peered over the edge of the wall - checking to see for any obviously alive things.  Not seeing any, he bent over and turned his attention to the ground beside the well.  Running his hands across the grassy surface, feeling for any irregularities in the soft ground caused by the beastmen's cloven feet, or the orc's armoured boots.  He remembered to glance obliquely toward the sun, trying to catch any strange looking shadows in the fall of the land.









*OOC:*


 Take 10 on a Survival roll to find tracks.  Net result of 17 (19 if Fey involved).


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2011)

[sblock=Sh'aah]
There's no sign that any intelligent being has been here recently. A few rabbits, perhaps, but that seems to be it. Sh'aah finds an old arrowhead, orcish by the look of it, but it's probably lain trodden into the grass for years.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

Grasping an object from the grass around the well, Sh'aah stands up and walks back down to the group of leaders.

"Nothing bigger than a rabbit's been through here in years. I think the Orcs killed all the Elves here, a long time ago.  Happened many times in many places.  See?" The huge half-orc holds out his hand, where an old arrowhead sits.  "Badly rusted, you see the brown marks?  No sharp point left on it anymore.  No shaft.  All gone, many years ago.  Here is as safe as anywhere for tonight."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 12, 2011)

Brother Comoray had been hoping there would be a reason to set up camp elsewhere. But as long as they are not going anywhere, he might as well do something about the face of the statue. Clean it is that is what it needs, or find a way to reattach any pieces that are large enough. On closer inspection, perhaps he can identify if it has any religious significance as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2011)

Arcata relaxed. Orcs had been her first guess too, but she hadn't the foresting savvy to know how long ago it had been. She found a trifle strange the elves hadn't come back...perhaps the war raged on elsewhere.

Gods, let it be far from here, she prayed silently.

"All right, we'll set up camp here," she instructed. "Sergeant Greggory, pick two of your men to help with firewood detail. You know this area better than we do. And have them keep an eye and ear out for any streams or springs nearby. We'll be low on water by the time we reach the Keep unless we can refill."


----------



## ahayford (Nov 12, 2011)

Greggory nods an affirmative.

 Cassie, Janson....Go with Arcata's men to range for supplies. Keep an eye out for extra food and a water source. Tye, Dack and I will hold down the fort here.


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2011)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian dismounts lightly, patting bulwark's haunch and letting him begin to graze. He nods to men to match Greggory's on the hunt for wood, then points toward the flattest area nearby. 

"We'll start setting up camp there, and set a perimeter watch," he tells the remaining guardsmen, "The lady's tent there, centered so we have the best coverage on it." Then he moves to Arcata's horse and offers the lady a hand down.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 15, 2011)

Cassie glares at Greggory, and makes a few choice hand gestures, which Greggory responds  to with an almost angry flurry of signs. 

So....I believe there was talk of a fire and some fine victuals. What does a noble lady bring to eat on her outings? Tea and cakes perhaps?


----------



## Axel (Nov 15, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah unsaddled his horse while the humans chattered away in the background.  They were always so talkative, even if they had nothing to say.

Although he wouldn't admit it to anyone, the half-orc was actually growing fond of his recently acquired horse.  Though he didn't have a name yet.  _Must think of a good horse name tomorrow.  Bone smasher, or something like that, _he thought while brushing it down for the day.

Finishing looking after his animal Sh'aah attached the hobbles to its legs, as he had been shown back in Last Ferry to stop it running away.  Grabbing hold of the saddle bags in one arm, and the saddle itself in the other he wandered towards a high spot near the curving wall and threw both down unceremoniously.  Reaching inside for his bedroll, he withdrew it and threw that on the ground besides all his equipment and flopped down, content to watch the soldiers run around like a swarm of ants.  _Simple is better, _he thought to himself.  _These soldiers make everything seem so hard..._


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Brother Comoray glances at Sh'aah as he examines and works on the defaced statue. He says nothing for a few minutes, but finding what he hopes is an appropriate moment, he says, " Not much for the hustle and bustle of military procedures, I take it. "


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2011)

Arcata gives Bastian a sort of wry, long-suffering look and gets down from her horse without taking his hand...though she's not mad about it. Just a bit impatient, perhaps, at being offered help with something she can perfectly well do herself. Whatever they taught at the mage school she'd attended, being pampered was evidently not on the agenda.

"Yes indeed, Sergeant," she agreed with him. "Come over to the fire and regale us with tales from the Keep. The meat is jerked, but that's better than being spoiled."


----------



## Axel (Nov 15, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah was surprised when the priest addressed him.  Brother Comoray was the first person to speak directly to the Ranger all day.  "No," was the almost grunted reply.

He paused a few seconds, then realised he was probably expected to contribute more to the conversation than a single word.  "You are good to honour the past.  Even if the elf was cruel it is good to remember them to not make the same mistakes.  I can help you.  Wait a minute," Sh'aah added before standing up and jogging down the hill a short distance.

He stooped to pick a dozen large, flat and dark green leaves from a low shrub and returned with them.  "You smash these with water.  Good for cleaning blood.  Should help.  I will show you," the half orc explained.  He rpicked up two loose stones from the arcing wall, one with a slightly depression on it, ripped the leaves up into small pieces and placed them in the small depression.  Taking the other stone he ground at the leaves and spat on them a few times, turning it into a thick and gooey paste.

Sh'aah turned and offered the paste to Brother Comoray with a smile-cum-grimace.  "Here.  Good for cleaning things.  Try it."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2011)

" Thank you, " says Comoray, taking the paste and applying it to the statue. " I have never had much use for defacement and vandalism. Sometimes it is necessary to tear down the remnants of the past in order to begin anew. And often it is both useful and honourable to incorporate the past into the present and future. This is where Lady Ducat an I differ, I think. But vandalism, that is just spite without conviction. There is nothing particularly praiseworthy about that. "


----------



## ahayford (Nov 16, 2011)

Greggory takes a few hunks of the jerked meat and hands them to his men before taking one for himself. He unfolds a small campaign seat by the fire and proceeds to wolf down the ration. The meat is salty and tough, but strangely satisfying for someone that has survived mostly on foraged vegetation and small game. After getting about halfway through the chunk of meat, he picks up a stick and begins drawing a diagram in the dirt.

Greggory draws a square.

The fort itself is a simple wooden stockade that is built on a flattened hill. It is surrounded by a ditch with a defense embankment beyond that.

Greggory draws two circles around the square to represent the ditch. He adds lines radiating from the outermost circle to show the embankment and the wooden abatis constructed from sharpened felled trees. 

The fort has one central wooden building that the magistrate and officers used as their quarters. The rank and file troops all stayed in wattle and daub structures or simple tents. Nothing really fit for a noble lady such as yourself I’m afraid. 

Greggory draws some squares and circles within the walls of the fort.

There is a small meed hall that was built to serve the troops and a smithy to service their equipment. Oh, and the crooked quartermaster who charged double the going rate for basic supplies. Puh....I wonder if he made it out of there alive.

In the center of the “fort”, Greggory draws another square, larger then all the other buildings combined.

And here is what little there is of the great stone keep of Fort K-11. A single story is complete, with the remainder under construction. When my men and I left for our far range, one master stonemason and a small team of apprentices were working on the keep. If you ask me though, progress seemed slow. I’m no engineer, but I think they were in no hurry to see the keep get completed.

Greggory stops at this point in the story and gathers himself. His characteristic bluster seems to drain away a bit.

When we came back, we knew something was wrong from the pattern of smoke in the direction of the fort. We found several mauled bodies on approach to the keep....as if they’d been run down while fleeing something. The bodies were brutalized. When we got close enough to see the keep, it was obvious they’d been in some kind of battle. We could see breaches in the wall and several fires seemed to be smouldering inside the wall. Cassie found a strange banner impaled through one of the bodies, a beast-like claw crushing a human skull on a red background.

Greggory removes a piece of dirty, rough spun cloth from his pack and hands it to Lady Arcata.

We never actually set foot in the fort. We could see several more of the banners on the ramparts, and didn’t want to risk walking into an ambush. Tye said he was pretty sure it was beastmen. Said he’d seen their type of killing before when he was in the legion....before he was arrested for desertion and got sent out here.

Oh, one last thing. We found a name written in ochre on one of our watch towers.  Aarach the Skullcrusher. And now, you know just as much as we do.


----------



## Axel (Nov 16, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

"Sometimes it is good to destroy...Yes, you are right I think.  But there must be a good reason.  To destroy with no reason is evil itself.  To destroy with a weak reason is not wise." Sh'aah says in response to Brother Comoray.  He didn't, in all honesty, think that he would have anything in common with the priest.  Perhaps he did, after all.

"What is wrong with the Lady?  I like her." The half-orc is definitely confused at the Brother Comoray's criticism of her.  "She is...nice.  I think," he adds, scratching his head trying to think of a better way of describing her.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 16, 2011)

" I do not know that I would call it a criticism, " says Brother Comoray. " More of a difference of opinion. We do not share quite the same priorities, though our general goals align. No reason for any of that to get in the way of our co-operating, however. "


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2011)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian offers no comment other than the briefest glimpse of amusement as Arcata foregoes his aid down from her horse. He makes sure one of the foot soldiers sees to securing the animal, since he doesn't trust it to have the same innate loyalties as his own mount. 

As Greggory begins his tale, the cavalier sits near Arcata, though he makes sure to leave enough space to make it clear he's taking a protective position rather than one of a peer. His features grow darker as their new companion reaches the description of aftermath.

"And you've kept clear of the whole area since, yes? So we've no idea if the beastmen simply attacked it to mark their territory or have actively taken up residence. Not that either option doesn't pose a problem, mind."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2011)

"Probably for the best," Arcata says with a nod towards Greggory. "You didn't have numbers to withstand an attack and, strictly selfishly of course, I'm glad you escaped that fate. We'd have ridden right into trap otherwise." She watches the sergeant's men eating, then says "There's still some wine left if you prefer that to water. It's thin and warm, but the best I can offer at the moment."

After that she leaned over to stare intently at the diagram. "We should assume the worst; that the keep and its fortifications are occupied. We haven't forces enough to risk a direct assault. What are our options as far as you see them?" she asks Gregg, then looks at Bastian as well, inlcluding him in the question.


----------



## Axel (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

"So you like her then?" the thoroughly confused half-orc ranger asks of Brother Comoray before putting the apparent contradiction out of his head.

"You can wash it off now," Sh'aah adds, putting the conversation firmly back in the arena of things he knows about.  "Should wash off paint, blood and charcoal.  Bad carvings are different.  Need a mason to fix it."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 18, 2011)

Brother Comoray does as has been suggested, though he is perhaps mildly annoyed that Sh'aah thinks he needs direction to wash off some plant goop. Better to endure such than to undo any progress made with his new companion.

" I think that the fire burns in her heart. In that she honours the goddess, " says Brother Comoray. " So yes, I do like her. " 

With a miscievious grin, the priest adds, " It merely remains to be seen how much. "


----------



## ahayford (Nov 21, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "Probably for the best," Arcata says with a nod towards Greggory. "You didn't have numbers to withstand an attack and, strictly selfishly of course, I'm glad you escaped that fate. We'd have ridden right into trap otherwise." She watches the sergeant's men eating, then says "There's still some wine left if you prefer that to water. It's thin and warm, but the best I can offer at the moment."
> 
> After that she leaned over to stare intently at the diagram. "We should assume the worst; that the keep and its fortifications are occupied. We haven't forces enough to risk a direct assault. What are our options as far as you see them?" she asks Gregg, then looks at Bastian as well, inlcluding him in the question.




Greggory is a bit shocked by Lady Arcata's generosity. 

 Thank you....My men will appreciate it. I'm afraid I don't touch the stuff. Father was a bit of a drunk. 

As far as options....I think we have two choices....

Greggory picks up his stick and draws a road leading out from the fort.

 First, we try and draw out anything that might have taken up residence at the fort. We make ourselves up to look like a small supply caravan come to supply the fort from the river. We'll have a small group head up the road and then fake a broken axle here, well in view of the fort. The rest of the men would lie in ambush positions along the road in these rocks. 

Greggory draws a ridge line and some rocks a the amush point.

 If nothing comes out, we lose nothing. If we manage to draw them out, we gain the advantage. The second option....

Greggory draws an arrow at a point along the wall.

 I noticed a small breach here, on the west wall. A small group could sneak in under the cover of night to investigate the fortress. It would mean crossing no mans land without cover and climbing over the abbatis. Once we reach the fort though, we should be able to make it through the wall here behind the stable....assuming that whatever is in there sleeps.

Greggory looks at Lady Arcata and her body guard expectantly.


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2011)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian frowns, considering. 

"Well, I'm not much for sneaking, myself," the cavalier says, gesturing vaguely to his clanking metal armor. "But I would like to get some kind of eyes on the place before we set ourselves up as bait. I'm not sure we need to get inside for some preliminary scouting, though. But since you've steered clear of the area since you left it, Greggory, it might be good to get at least a basic glance at the landmarks to make sure they haven't shifted in the meanwhile.

"If we can verify the ambush site still seems intact and viable. I'd rather that plan, where we can take advantage of our full force, than risk losing anyone from our already-compact company separated from us for an infiltration."


----------



## Axel (Nov 22, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

"Good," is all the half-orc can think to grunt in reply.  After standing and watching Brother Comoray continue to clean the statue for a bit longer, and with nothing more to say, Sh'aah wanders off without a word to find a water source.

_Must try to catch some of the rabbits tonight.  Good eating on them..._

His path takes him near enough to the circle of three plotting humans, where he notices the scrawled lines and shapes on the ground.  The ranger studies them as he lopes past thinking _Funny sort of writing for human writing.  Looks magical.  Probably too much talking again...not enough doing.  Should go see the living dead tonight when everyone sleeps and count them.  Less talking that way._


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2011)

"I agree the ambush is the only real way to engage," Arcata says, poking idly at the drawing with a stick. "But I hate to get into a fight knowing nothing of our opponents. We need more information. It's a risk, but we need to scout the enemy...get at least an estimate of their forces and disposition."

At that, a small lizardlike head popped up from the large satchel she'd set down beside her and emitted a querying sort of chirp. Arcata smiled and reached down to scratch just under the corners of its jaw.

"No, not you. If you could fly, maybe...but they'd cook you for dinner if they  caught you, and then where would I be?"

The critter chirruped and popped all the way out of the bag. It had the approximate body shape of a very lean, somewhat small chicken. Its forelimbs were fairly short...long enough to reach the ground, and its own mouth, but no more so. Its tail was flexible, a little like a cat's...not like a normal lizard's stiff tail at all. Perhaps its two-legged mode of walking required a tail that could counterbalance it more flexibly. The tiny scales that covered the creature were a mottled pattern of green over most of it, fading to brownish over the forelimbs and legs.

It gave Greggory a curious look, then padded to the fire where it squatted down to enjoy the warmth of it.

Arcata sighed. "What I wouldn't give for one of father's spyglasses right now."


----------



## jkason (Nov 22, 2011)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian regarded Aracata's familiar a moment. The small lizard-bird had unsettled him at first, but he'd quickly come to realize that while it might look odd, it was as loyal to his liege as he was (or, he was ashamed to admit, moreso). Still, the Lady's concerns gave him a vague idea.

"What _do_ beastmen eat?" he pondered aloud. "I mean, bloodthirsty folk like that are carnivores, and if they don't maintain livestock, and I can't imagine they do, then surely they hunt, yes? Maybe if we set ourselves to watch a good game trail or a watering hole, we might catch sight of a hunting party, and either question them ourselves or perhaps extrapolate vague numbers by how much they seem to be catching?"









*OOC:*


Please note: my character is trained in military strategies and the like, but I'm fairly horrible at it. Go easy on poor Bastian for having to verbalize my malformed ideas.


----------



## Axel (Nov 23, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah's ears were well tuned to odd sounds. It was a neccesity of survival in the wild parts of the world. As he passed, Sh'aah distinctly heard the big warrior that deferred to the Lady mention the beastmen and his ears pricked up. 

Turning around, he volunteered a statement without prompting for the second time that day - surely a new record. "I know about beastmen. Why talk about them when tomorrow we fight the dead at the fort?"









*OOC:*



Hey, many people trained in military strategies are god-awful at it. Many people that aren't are probably fairly handy at it but just haven't tried.

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION]  What does Sh'aah know about Beastmen? I've fought against the Broo in Runequest that you mentioned they were based on, but that's all I've got to go on. Any chance that Sh'aah would know a few basic facts (diet, night vision, preferred environment etc)?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 23, 2011)

"The dead?" Arcata asked. "According to Sergeant Greggory, the keep was attacked by Beastmen, and overwhelmed. If there are forces still holding it, they'd likely be beastmen. Come sit with us, Sh'aah. If you know about beastmen, then we're all very interested in hearing what you have to say."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2011)

[sblock=Sh'aah]
Beastmen are scavengers and opportunists. They eat anything, living or dead although they prefer fresh meat (despite their herbivore appearance). Generally they are lazy, slovenly and undisciplined. It's unlikely that they would post any kind of organised guard, but then it's also unlikely that they would have taken it in the first place, so....

Knowledge (local) will give you more information.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
This is kind of cool. Four pages and the GM's only posted three times, including this one!

Knowledge (local) will give information on the beastmen.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 24, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah's brow wrinkles, and he scratches the back of his head while he processes what Lady Arcata has just said.  Still, he takes a few steps towards the trio and squats down in the dirt with a good view to all three.  "Beastmen are bad news.  They are tough and strong but lazy and with no order to things, like Orcs.  Eat everything like dogs, but fresh meat is better.  Like dogs in many ways, now I think about it.  Bad smell, bad teeth, noisy, many things the same."  He grins a little, trying to emphasise that the last sentences were an attempt at a joke.

Looking to each of the three in turn, he asks "Why was this place attacked?  Not normal for them to attack a strong place.  Need to know more to keep everyone safe."  Pointing to Greggory, the half orc adds "He said only corpses there now.  Corpses are dead, yes?  If all are dead, then no problem?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 24, 2011)

"Well...not to speak for the Sergeant," Arcata said, "But I think he was just trying to say that the people in the keep had all died. When he gave a more detailed account, he let us know that he hadn't been back since he and his men escaped...so we're not sure if the keep is still held. We're planning for the worst though."

She looks at Greggory. "You mentioned a banner they flew as well. A clawed fist of some kind, wasn't it? If beastmen are so feral, it seems unlikely they'd use a banner with that kind of symbol on it. It makes me wonder who's giving the commands."


----------



## Axel (Nov 25, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

The half-orc shrugged at Arcata's explanation of events.  "Don't know that sign.  I will go see tonight.  Count the beastmen.  Will be back before people are ready to go tomorrow."

With that, Sh'aah rose from his squatting position and resumed his search for water.  Surely even the soldiers could have found something by now.  _After water I need to repack.  Shouldn't need everything, and it will be faster and quieter on foot.  Leave the horse here.  Need my bow...axe...little food and water.  Should be enough.  Wonder what the clouds are doing tonight?_









*OOC:*


I may not be available for the next few days... and I really do intend him to run off solo for the evening (tiredness is just fine) to the keep and back again - if physically possible.  Seems like something he'd do, plus he's reasonably capable of it for now.  Dunno how it should be played out (seems selfish keeping it in the IC thread).


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 27, 2011)

Once he has finished with his repairs, Comoray says a short blessing of Velshionne and then goes to take council with Arcata and Bastien.

" Might there be anything I can do for you, Lady Ducat, before I turn to administering the spiritual needs of the soldiers? " he asks. " I assume that you have been discussing your plans for when we reach Fort Key-11. If there is any insight I can afford you, I do so happily. "









*OOC:*


As Brother Comoray undoubtedly has the highest skill in Profession (Soldier) of anyone in the party, I imagine he is probably familiar with basic military formations and tactics.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 28, 2011)

Greggory seems to respect Bastion's military bearing, but the fact that he is playing babysitter for the noble whelp makes him a bit suspicious of his abilities.

You may be right Bastion. Ambushing a hunting party might be a better way to catch the enemy unaware, as well as maybe getting us a few prisoners to interrogate. Broken down caravans are much more tempting targets for bandits, maybe not so much beastmen. There are a few game trails here, to the east of the fortress in some of the heavier woods. Although I caution again, we don't know if the creatures took up residence or just moved on at this point.

Greggory nods to lady Arcata, confirming her statement. 

 Yes, but a figure of speach. 

Greggory stands up and folds his campaign seat. Stretching his legs as he does so.

 Well....I consider my dinner paid in full. If there isn't anything else Lady Arcata, my men and I are going to get some sleep. It isn't every day I get to sleep defended by a nobles honor guard. I leave the course of action in your capable hands.


----------



## Axel (Nov 28, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

Further down the hill, Sh'aah followed his instincts to fresh water.  The soldiers had managed to find it as well - which was well and good.  At least they wouldn't die of thirst if he didn't come back tonight.  Filling his waterskin at the stream, he heard again the tingle of the metal links of his armour and was reminded how unhelpful such a thing would be on his scouting mission.  _Should leave armour behind.  Too heavy.  Too noisy.  __Not helpful._

Rising up after drinking his fill and filling the lizard hide that served as his water skin, Sh'aah almost jogged back to his gear such was his eagerness to get ready.  Rifling through all his worldly possessions, the ranger selected his gear with care.  On one side he placed things he definitely didn't want - the spear, most of his dried rations, rope, grapping hook.  None of it would be helpful tonight.  On the other side, he placed things he wanted - his prized double axe, bow, chalk, caltrops and healing potion.  Lastly, he scratched his head trying to work out what to do with the remaining equipment.  _Should take cold-iron arrows.  Doesn't sound like Beastmen...probably Fairies controlling them.  Might need to kill one...easier with these.  Bag of goo...I don't know.  Heavy...shouldn't be close enough to need it.  Handy though...  No.  Leave it.  _

Finally, he unbuckled his chain shirt and threw it in the pile with the spear.  It would be easy enough to go bare chested all night, winter was mostly past.  Repacking his backpack with the much more limited selection he was cheered by the thought of going at his own quick pace, and off-road.  Before setting off he grabbed a strip of dried venison to munch on, then shouldered his gear and set off in a straight line for the keep.  _Road goes the long way, keeps to valleys.  Faster in a straight line.  Less Beastmen too.  I think..._


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2011)

Arcata nods at Greggory. "Thank you, Sergeant, for your information and counsel. Whatever happens, you can be sure that you'll have a chance to strike back at the creatures that took the Keep."

She then nods at the priest and moves over, making a place for him at the fire.

"Please sit, Brother. I should have been more explicit in inviting you to join us before...you are always welcome to join these meetings of policy and planning. As for the current dilemma, I think we've done what can be done for now. Sh'aah has volunteered to scout the Keep tonight and report back in the morning with word of whatever waits within the walls. Until we have that report, it's hard to plan more than general strategies."

"You've been spending time with the men though, Brother. How is morale? If we call on them to fight to retake the keep, will they do so with fortitude?"


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 30, 2011)

Brother Comoray nods politely as he sits down. Rubbing his hands together, he puts his hands out to the fire to warm them. 

" I believe that you can trust in your men, Lady Ducat, " says the priest as he looks into the flames. He turns his heard to look at her, and adds, " I do not know that you could say that spirits are high, per se. After all, it was not good fortune that brings most of us here. But I believe they are, for the most part, determined to see this through. The blessings of Velshionne give them strength to go on when their courage might otherwise falter. "

Turning back to the flames, he says quietly, " Yes, I do not think their spirits will be tested too strongly until we know of how we have fared in battle. "


----------



## ahayford (Dec 3, 2011)

Greggory lays a rough spun blanket down by the fire and attempts to get the first decent night's sleep he's had in weeks.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 5, 2011)

*Sh'aah's Journey*

[sblock=Sh'aah]
Sh'aah travels through the night for a couple of hours, at a brisk jog over the rolling hill country near the fort. Eventually he comes within sight of the fort. There are no signs that the beastmen have any patrols out, but there is firelight coming from within the fort. Possibly there is movement atop the palisade as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Dec 6, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

[sblock=Sh'aah]
Coming in sight of the fort, and mindful of the open ground that all forts need around them, the Ranger pauses and squats in a spot with a clear view to the structures.  He waits until his thighs begin to ache - roughly half an hour - to satisfy himself that there are no creatures moving between him and the fort.

_Don't know how to get close enough without getting caught.  Be smart Sh'aah!  Not stupid.  Patient hunter is a good hunter._

Mindful of the moonlight and open ground, Sh'aah decides to head to his left in an arc and climb the hill.  _Always liked hills better.  Good views. Less fairies. Maybe see over the wall.  Count the fires. _

He sets off, far more cautiously than the first leg, and more mindful of all the various factors that a prey can use to detect a hunter.  Movement of grass against the wind, smell carrying downwind, and even carelessness with rolling stones and breakable sticks on the ground.  All these things can give away an otherwise good position if a hunter is careless.

OOC:  Moving stealthily (Stealth +7 with no armour, +8 in "hilly and rocky terrain") to the left hill.  Intending to climb the hill (if no creatures on it!) and get line of sight over the pallisade.

Nice pic!  Hand drawn?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2011)

(OOC - Nudging back to the front page. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 13, 2011)

OOC: Thanks, it is hand-drawn, but not by me. I found a nice resource of maps for MERP online, and one fitted the fort quite nicely.

[sblock=Sh'aah]
None of the nearby hills are high enough to get a really good view into the compound, but even so Sh'aah can make out the shapes of several buildings around the edge of a central area, in which burns a large bonfire. Figures of beastmen move around the fire; Sh'aah estimates about 30 or so, and there are at least another 5 that he can see silhouetted on the walkway of the palisade.
[/sblock]

Meanwhile, back at camp, the Prison Legion and House Arcata troops have set up camp. Cassie has located a small stream that runs down to the larger river for water supplies. Far off in the woods several miles to the north, twinkling lights can be seen between the trees, and the ruins on the top of the hillock seem to take on the glow of the moonlight. It almost seems like something is moving up there, like a dance of light.


----------



## Axel (Dec 13, 2011)

*Sh'aah*

[sblock=Sh'aah]
_Counting beastmen is hard.  Many look the same.  Not sure this was a wise thing,_ the ranger thought to himself from a hillside perch.  _Could end up in a fight I can't win.  Still, no fairies to see.  Easier to kill them then, if the Lady wants to fight them._

Glancing up at the position of the moon, Sh'aah judged the night to be over halfway and a now was a good time to withdraw.  _Don't want to get caught for any money or fancy armour.  Can't use anything when you're dead._

Picking his route carefully back towards way he came, the half-orc did his best to not make any new tracks.  His skills were nowhere near the point that he could walk backwards in his old footprints and make no new tracks, but he tried.  _Practice makes everything easier._
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2011)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian tenses at the twinkling effect, but other than double-checking the guard schedule, he's not inclined to go chasing after fairy lights in a strange land. He does take the opportunity when no one else is in earshot of Lady Arcata, however, to ask, "I and the men have no means of sensing the otherworldly, but given how little we know of this place, I'd consider it a boon if you could lend your own talents for at least a visual sweep. It's probably just a trick of the light, but... well, we still don't know what's happened or who was behind it, so I'm hoping you'll indulge the last lion a bit of paranoia?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2011)

Arcata glances at Bastian, looking away from the spectacle herself.

"That's much too far away for my spells to sense, 'last lion.'" She spoke the last teasingly, with a grin. Her youth, sometimes hard to detect in her demeanor, surfaced in that mischeivous grin and reminded him of just how young she was. How young they all were.

"It's elves, I expect. Or maybe even fey. We can investigate the ruins once we're secure in the keep."

She said it without pause or wryness; though it was hard to tell if she spoke so casually of retaking the keep out of confidence they were up to the task, or ignorance of hard it would be with these untried soldiers who lacked any kind of siege works.

"Even so, I suppose it couldn't hurt to see if anything magical was gathering among us," Arcata finished, and with a murmured word and a twist of her fingers just so, her eyes filmed over with a dim blue glow, though only for a moment.

She nodded to Bastian and began walking slowly through the camp, stopping occasionally to pirouette around in a circle.

(OOC - Scanning with Detect Magic. She checks a 360 degree circle, and if nothing pings, she moves 120' and does another 360' scan.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 14, 2011)

OOC: "last lion" is good, it ought to be capitalised.

[sblock=Arcata]
The glowing effect on the top of the hillock amongst the ruins shows up as some kind of illusion magic. There is no sign of anything else infiltrating the camp.
[/sblock]

OOC: I keep calling it House Arcata - that's her first name, it should be House Dulat! Sorry!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2011)

(gasp...is it within 60 feet? Hee, the description made it seem much farther away...thanks!)

A faint crease of concern appears on Arcata's forehead as she concentrates on her spell. Then she looks at Bastian.

"The light is some kind of illusion. Best to keep the men away. I'm not sure if it's meant as a signal, or to lure people in, but either way we haven't got enough to risk it. We'll have to keep very good watch tonight. This area's a lot more active than is safe."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 27, 2011)

OOC: The ruins on the hilltop are just above the camp, but the forest is probably about a half-mile or more away.


----------



## jkason (Dec 27, 2011)

Bastian nods, and moves to find the closest guardsman to spread the word, shifting the perimeter to give the illusion a wide berth.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 5, 2012)

The mysterious lights do no more than twinkle, and the night passes uneventfully. Shortly before dawn, a lone figure comes jogging towards the camp; the half-orc scout Sh'aah. He glances at the guards who meet him.

"I have a report for the Lady," he says. "Fort held by thirty, maybe forty, beastmen, but they are very poor at guarding walls."


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian frowns.

"More than I'd want to face on our own, but at least now we know," the cavalier offers. "We're endebted for the scouting, Sh'aah. I'd have been nothing but shine and clank out there.

"So I think we want to do what we can to thin their numbers before we go anywhere near the fort, yes?"


----------



## Axel (Jan 9, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah shrugs at Bastian's praise and strategising.  "All beastmen will die eventually, I think.  Kill some now, rest later.  Kill all later.  Makes little change.  You want to hunt them like animals by your words?  This will take long and need many arrows."

[sblock=ooc]
Thanks for covering for me DrSi.  Should be back in the saddle on a regular basis now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2012)

"No, we haven't got the manpower to take a numerically superior force that has fortifications," Arcata says, shaking her head. "Bastian is right. We need to lure some of them out where we can attack them on our terms, thin their numbers, so we can attack the fort directly without it being suicidal."

"I think the plan we discussed briefly before has merit. We'll organize some men to look like a supply convoy, or something. Something innocent, but plausible. They'll get in reach of the fort, then turn tail and flee."

"Then we just hope the beastmen are more ruled by their feral instincts to chase helpless prey than they are their intellects. The decoy will lead them into the forest, where we'll have the rest of our men set in ambush. The beastmen in the fort won't have any way of knowing what happened."


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian nods.

"I'll get started organizing volunteers while we're trying to figure out the best ambush placement."


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 9, 2012)

Brother Comoray shakes his head in disagreement. " That cannot be the extent of the plan, " he says. " We should not assume that the beastmen will operate in the same way as we would in their position. What is to stop them all from piling out of the fort en masse once the alarm is raised? Even while laying traps we must be prepared for a more straight up fight. "


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2012)

"All of them coming out would be the ideal situation," Arcata points out. "Then we could ambush their entire force...maximizing our strength and their weakness. But what ideas do you suggest, Brother? Anything to give us an edge is welcome."


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 10, 2012)

" Our lure should have enough mobility and a position that will allow them to changes roles to that of decoy if the situation demands it, " says Brother Comoray, stroking his chin. " If the beastmen empty out the fort in pursuit, I would advise a force to be ready to storm the remaining defenses and gain the defensive position for ourselves, while the decoy doubles back to reinforce once the beastmen give up the pursuit, or when the opportunity arises. " After pausing a moment, the priest then adds, " The trick is positioning the larger force so that they can either assist the lure in an ambush or stay out of sight long enough to put the distance between them and the beastmen needed for taking the fortifications. "


----------



## ahayford (Jan 10, 2012)

Greggory stirs from his sleep and listens to the nobility's war council. A thought suddenly occurs to him.

If I might be so bold Lady Arcata...My men and I know these woods better then most. With Sh'aah as a guide, the five of us could lead the beastmen on a merry chase if need be, while your troops take the keep. However, our forces are slim as it is...I hesitate to divide them further.


----------



## Axel (Jan 11, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah looked from one speaker to the next as each spoke their opinion.  _Seems there are many leaders.  I thought there was only the Lady...  Why doesn't she just tell people what to do, like a leader should?_

Eventually, he just shrugged again with his huge shoulder muscles bunching and releasing.  Abruptly, the half-orc realised he was cold and still not wearing a shirt in front of the Lady.  Embarassed, Sh'aah folded his arms across his chest - unwilling to turn his back on Arcata while she was speaking even to get dressed and continued listening with glazed eyes to the discussion.  _So many words...  They must all be afraid to act._


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2012)

Arcata considered, then nodded.

"All right, sergeant. You can take one of our banners and head for the keep as if you fully expected it to still be in human hands. Don't approach within arrow range though. When the beastmen attack, flee back to the woods, to where the rest of us will lie in wait. We'll cut off their retreat, and cut them down. Where we go from there depends a bit on how many our ruse attracts, so lets start with this and re-assess when it's done."

"Sh'aah." She turned to look at the half-orc. If his lack of shirt affected her, it didn't show. "We'll need your help in finding a good place to set the ambush, and in concealing the men. Then you'll go with sergeant Greggory here and make sure they reach that spot again, with beastmen on their heels."

"If, IF, the fort empties out to chase you, Sergeant, lead them away from us. Then we can, as the Brother suggests, storm the keep and gain its defenses. Lose them in the woods if you can, and come back to us. But that only applies if the beastmen come out in numbers so numerous that the fort itself lies nearly undefended."

She takes a deep breath. "Everyone clear? Questions? Now's the time."


----------



## jkason (Jan 11, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavlier*

Bastian shakes his head to indicate he's no further questions. "Ready when you are," he says.


----------



## Axel (Jan 14, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah grinned savagely as Arcata gave her orders.  _There will be plenty of fighting by the end of the day.  Many skulls to break._

The half-orc waited a few seconds to see if the smart people had anything to add before grinning again at Greggory and trotting off to retrieve his remaining gear.  The horse worried him...it would be hard to run through a forest with it, but Sh'aah was very reluctant to let it go free or leave it with the others...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 16, 2012)

Sh'aah feels that the forest is too far from the keep, over a mile away, to make an effective ambush area. Drawing the beastmen that far could be difficult. 

However, he finds a series of gullies and steep-sided valleys in the hilles between the camp and the fort which could make a potentially good ambush site.

Whilst the House Ducat forces array themselves in the ambush site, Greggory leads the remnant of the Penal Legion back to the fort, along with Sh'aah.

On the approach, the fort looks much as it did before it was taken, but in evident disrepair. Goat-headed figures can be seen peering over the parapet, and the banner of the Skullcrusher draped over the wooden palisade.

[sblock=OOC]
I rolled against Survival and/or Stealth for Sh'aah to find an ambush site, with bonus for his chosen terrain. I reckon a Bluff check from Greggory to determine how successful the bait is.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Out in the open, surrounced by unfamiliar faces Sh'aah hadn't felt so exposed in a long long time.  He kept taking furtive glances forwards, at the walls, then sideways at Greggory...wondering how long he was going to keep walking straight ahead before running back.  _They must suspect something soon.  Even a blind witch could see there is a problem now._


----------



## ahayford (Jan 27, 2012)

Greggory uses the hand signal thieve's cant to communicate with his men.

*Quiet...keep an eye on the orc...watch the flanks...*

Greggory's men fall in behind Sh'aah, trying to look and act the part of a lost patrol, returning to base camp.

*Hold your blades....eyes on the road*

 Well, here goes nothing... he whispers to himself.

[sblock=ooc]Balls[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Jan 27, 2012)

Greggory and his men have spent so much time on the run, they have a hard time *not* acting paranoid,

Greggory notices the activity on the wall.
Sh'aah....Sh'aah...I don't think they're buying it...I got a bad feeling about his...


----------



## Axel (Jan 27, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah paused in his introspection as Greggory spoke to him.  Glancing up at the walls he took a step back as he pretended to notice the beastmen on the walls for the first time.  _May all the gods protect us, there are so many!_

The half-orc leaned down and spoke quietly into Greggory's ear, "Stop the men moving.  Bring them close.  We must look undecided.  I will watch the gate from here."  Standing up to reach his full six and a half feet, Sh'aah loosened his spear's bindings and stood impassively watching the fort, butt of the spear resting on the ground.

[sblock=ooc]
Hilarious!  Natural 1's are nearly always as entertaining as natural 20's.  Just generally more painful for the characters.  What was it that old Royal Navy sailors about to cop a broadside of cannons went on about?  "For what we are about to receive...Boom!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 31, 2012)

Beastmen gather along the palisade, dishevelled goat-faces leering down at the approaching group. They call and jeer in guttural voices, and some throw missiles of rotten food and dung, which fall short.

A voice calls out from above the gateway. A beastman wearing a _sashimono_-style banner of the crushed skull hails the group.

"Welcome, illustrious visitors, to the Keep of Aarach Skullcrusher," it says mockingly, in surprisingly fluent Common. "Won't you come in and receive our warm welcome?"


----------



## Axel (Feb 1, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah sighed softly as the plan went to pieces.  _We might still be able to get a few of them out..._

He took a deep breath, filling his chest to shout across the distance.  "Ha!  You are brave.  For one who hides like human child.  And you show poor welcome.  Why must we come to your house?  It is full of sh*t and bad food.  See?" he finished, pointing to the smatterings of dung and rotten food that had been flung.

Sh'aah glanced at his companions - unsure if they understood what he was doing.  Greggory was supposed to be in charge, and they were his men.  Still, beastmen respected size like the Orcs and would expect him to be the leader as the biggest creature.


----------



## ahayford (Feb 2, 2012)

Greggory smiled darkly to himself as he realized what Sh'aah was up to.

No reason to be worried men. And here I thought when the scout told us beastmen held the fort we had something to worry about. But I see that he was clearly exaggerating. All I see here are the weak runts of an impure bloodline that had to resort to picking off the old and infirm to make any name for themselves.

Greggory laughs heartily.

Greggory waves to his men and they join in half heartedly.

Are you going to hide behind a coward's walls and make me come gut you in your sleep....or will you come out here, and die a warriors death.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 6, 2012)

The spokes-beast curls its lip. 

"We'll make sure you live long enough to regret those words," it says, and then shouts in the barking,guttural tongue of the beastmen.

A group of them issue forth from the gate, loping forwards on cloven hoofs and clawed feet, holding an assortment of armaments from flint-tipped spears to swords that Greggory recognises as Imperial-issue equipment.

They are moving swiftly towards the group, roughly outnumbering the Penal Legion (and Sh'aah) by two to one.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 6, 2012)

Brother Comoray holds steady among the soldiers waiting in ambush, a prayer for the blessing of Velshionne ready on his lips for the moment where it will be time to strike.


----------



## ahayford (Feb 6, 2012)

All right Sha'aah, time to see if you're worth what the Lady Arcata pays you. FALL BACK

Greggory orders his men to retreat, following Sha'ah to the abmush point.


----------



## Axel (Feb 7, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Seeing the huge group of beastmen emerge from the keep's gate, Sh'aah gathers the phlegm in his throat and launches a huge spit towards the speaking creature.  Seeing the human troops and their leader turn and start running, Sh'aah is reminded of his purpose on this mission.  

_Want to fight, not run.  Easy to forget...humans get lost on their own._

Raising his arm and making an obscene gesture at the charging beastmen Sh'aah turns to follow the others.  He pushes hard for the first few minutes to try and take the lead before glancing back over his shoulder to check if the pursuers are still behind.

[sblock=ooc]
Sweet!  A chase encounter!  I haven't had one of these as the quarry in a loooong time.  More importantly, as quarry that would die if it fails...

I can't help but feel that dice should be invovled for Sh'aah leading the beastmen astray correctly (assuming they're still following!) but can't for the life of me think of the best suited skill...  Survival perhaps?  Bluff?  Some combination?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 7, 2012)

"If we get eaten, I'm gonna kill you, Sarge," says Cassie, running alongside Gregorry.

[sblock=OOC]
I was thinking probably Bluff for Sh'aah and Greggory, one as main the other as Aid Another in order to lure the beastmen into the ambush site. Speedwise both groups are quite well-matched so I don't think we need worry about that as a factor.

Also, with Arcata, Cormoray and Bastion's group a Stealth check, again with one prime and the others as Aid Another in order not to give the ambush away.

If anyone can think of a creative excuse to use an alternative skill, please do so.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I think two possibilities would be either Bastian impressing upon the soldiers that they better damn well stay quiet, or else, using his Intimidate skill, or on the other hand Comoray using his Profession (Soldier) to instruct the men in the proper way for an army unit to prepare for an ambush.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavlier*

"Alright, men. I want people on both sides, and follow the Lady's lead. We know fighting; she knows misdirection. We need the latter in order to take best advantage of this trap," he says. "Surprise them, catch them between us, and we can cut them down quickly."









*OOC:*


Bah. No help. I will say, though, to speed things up, Bastian's first action once combat starts will be using his Tactician ability to give the gathered forces Precise Strike


----------



## ahayford (Feb 8, 2012)

Greggory bounds across the wilderness, his fellow crows nipping at his heels. He deftly pushes branches aside and leaps over a fallen log before turning to see if the quarry has taken the bait.


----------



## ahayford (Feb 8, 2012)

An evil grin crawls across Greggory's scarred visage....

The beastmen were bounding through the woods, hooting and hollering like starved wolves who had just caught the scent of fresh blood. They had taken the bait, now it was up to the Lady and her men to spring the trap.

We got them Sha'aah...they'll be like rabid beasts to the slaughter

Greggory checks that none of his men have fallen behind, and then continues to the ambush point.


----------



## Axel (Feb 8, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah grunted at Greggory's exultation during the chase, "Not there yet. Many things to go wrong." As if to stress the point, he waved his left arm in a general forward and left direction towards some lichen covered granite outcrops, adding "No go there. Slippery rocks. Follow!".

Without glancing back again, Sh'aah led the wild run further around to the right. The route would avoid having to climb to a ridge and back down again before reaching the ambush point. Less chance of a fall getting someone killed, and it gave a good angle to pass between the two ambush gullies. _Keep to middle grounds for now. Less mistakes to make. In one hundred steps go low down. Hope they follow down. Then must take next valley to left. Then killing!!_

[sblock=ooc]
NB, roll should be considered an Aid Another roll.  Forgot to type that in.

Well, even with a shocking Bluff modifier Sh'aah has probably succeeded in not being too blunt and direct.  Probably for the first time in his life too...

Stealth check for the main force (with no ACP?) sounds about right to me.  Or use the (much) earlier Stealth roll to site the ambush point and modify for armour, PC skill checks etc.  Wasn't the smartest move to send the two PCs with stealth off and away from the ambush.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
I figure no ACP to Stealth for the ambushing party, in fact they can Take 10 on whatever roll. We can assume that Sh'aah or Greggory helped them set it up - a Survival check or Knowledge (tactics) etc. could also be used to determine optimum terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Since there is no such skill as Knowledge (Tactics) , I am going to suggest a Take 10 result of 16 for my Profession (Soldier) . Whether that can be interpreted as the primary roll or a kind of Aid Another is up to you.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 8, 2012)

Greggory sprints through the woods, following Sha'aah's instructions

 RUN! Run you dogs! The beasts will have your liver for lunch if you slow down!









*OOC:*


 Acrobat check for my own passage through the woods 
Intimidation check to urge the penal soldiers on


----------



## Axel (Feb 9, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah plunged on through the undergrowth, using his size to batter aside (or through) anything in the way like a juggernaught.  He could hear the sounds of the pursuing beastmen - far enough away to be safe but close enough to punish any mistakes.  He left cajoling the soldiers to Greggory - they probably wouldn't listen to him anyway - and concentrated on the ground.

Watching the terrain roll past was the easiest way to keep track of their twists and turns.  The scrubby woodlands were giving way to rockier and hillier ground that was cross-cut with gullies and drainage lines.  Good ground for an ambush, but easy to slip and roll an ankle on loose stones.  _Easy to get lost, too...  _

Leading the troop down into a gulley, he shouted "Go left soon.  Be ready!" as the ambush point came into view.  He hoped the beastmen would follow them into the gulley and not stay on the high ground - it would be easier to kill them if they were hemmed in and had to fight up-slope to get out.


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian tries his best to set a good example of patience and fortitude, but finds himself shifting unintentionally as the wait lengthens, his armor clattering slightly with the motion. He falls still again, looking sheepish.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2012)

Arcata fidgets uncomfortably behind the foliage as she waits, hoping that the placement of the troops by the far more wood-savvy Sh'aah and Sergeant would be sufficient to fool a pack of angry charging beastmen. Fortunately, while she has little skill in stealth, she at least knows when and how to remain quiet...and her clothes make no noise when she shifts position.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 20, 2012)

The beastmen take the bait, following hot on the heels of Sh'aah, Greggory and the Penal Legion. As the bait team arrive at the ambush point, however, the beastmen pull up short, snorting and sniffing suspiciously, uttering barks and grunts in their guttural tongue.


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian swears under his breath.

"I think we've been caught, milady," he whispers. "We may have to charge and hope to catch them before they report back."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 20, 2012)

Brother Comoray puts his hand on his shield and intones, " Lady Magnificient, please smile on us as we go forth into glorious battle. Fill our hearts with your divine fire, and we will win this day for you. " As the priest finishes the words of the blessing, all feel their hearts warmed by purpose and resolve.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Somehow got messed up with a double post, but no matter. I cast bless, which affects all allies in a 50 ft. burst centered on Comoray.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2012)

"It'll have to do," Arcata mutters. "What I wouldn't give for just a little cavalry to cut them off...but this is the hand we were dealt."

She nods at Bastian. "Give the order. Archers forward with footmen staying under cover nearby...we won't be able to outrun them if they start to flee...but if they think all we have are archers they might charge."

It was a faint, forlorn hope compared to what the ambush had been, but it was better than nothing.


----------



## ahayford (Feb 21, 2012)

Greggory curses under his breath as he sees the beastmen stop short.

_One last chance.....Maybe I can goad the beastmen into ignoring their noses if they think their quarry is routed...._ 

Greggory musters up the best terrified scream he can manage.
Run you fools, the beastmen will surely kill us all!


----------



## Axel (Feb 21, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah had been in the process of sizing up the range for a spear throw when Greggory shouted and screamed about running more.  _Enough running.  Must make them angry again first.

_Hefting his huge spear over his right shoulder Sh'aah hurls it at the closest beastman from a standing position before glancing back and shuffling after Greggory.  He was the closest of the group to the beastmen now, but that was right where he wanted to be.  The half-orc reached for the comforting weight of his double axe. _Time for killing soon..._

OOC:  No idea what the range is (spear is increment 20'), or the beastman's AC.  My attack roll is just for Sh'aah's BAB and Dex...no consideration of Bless or range.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 21, 2012)

Some of the beastmen begin to move forwards after Greggory and his men. Then Sh'aah's spear catches on in the chest and hurls it backwards, dead. 

With an enraged chorus of grunts and howls the beastmen surge into the gully.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative time! Those waiting in ambush get a +2 bonus to initiative but no surprise round.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 21, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian despairs, until Sha'ah and Greggory between them manage to provoke the final surge. 

"Excellent! All right, people, pincer like we talked about. Get 'em between you and you expose the soft spots!" he calls out, spurring Bulwark to action.

[sblock=ooc]Initiative (ambush) (1d20+3=21)

Standard Action: Tactician ability. For the next 4 rounds, all allies within 30' feat of Bastian gain the benefit of the Precise Strike teamwork feat (+1d6 damage on melee attacks when flanking with another Precise Striker, which they all are for the next 4 rounds.  )

Free Action / Move action: Handle Bulwark to enter the fray[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 21, 2012)

" Velshionne! Velshionne! " shouts Brother Comoray as he nears the crest of the hill.


----------



## ahayford (Feb 22, 2012)

Greggory spots the ambush position and wheels his men around to hit the flank of the formation while the Lady's men strike the charging beastmen head on.

_Sha'aah you magnificent bastard we made it....this might actually work...._

Greggory draws the two officer's blades kept in fine leather sheaths on his belt. The pilfered steel once belonged to exiled noblemen sent to command the penal legion out in this god forsaken land. The fine steel flashed in the sunlight. 

_Its about time you tasted real combat my pretties...No longer do you have to resign yourselves to cutting the meat and kindling of some self entitled lordling._

Flank right, draw steel and engage!


----------



## Axel (Feb 22, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Amongst all the shouting of orders and battle cries Sh'aah was completely lost.  The first spray of arterial viscera sent a surge of adrenaline to his tired muscles.  His orcish genes took over, and bloodlust conquered his ability to think clearly.  Gripping his double-axe firmly Sh'aah ran straight at the charging beastmen, surging forward like a monstrous force and bellowing at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2012)

Arcata's heart leapt as the beastmen surged into the trap after all. She hurriedly rammed back the catch of her crossbow and dropped a bolt into the slot on top. She wanted to save as much magic as possible for the fortress assault. Besides, few things attracted the wrong kind of attention on a battlefield more than casting spells willy-nilly.

Scamp emitted a trilling, questioning noise, and Arcata smiled affectionately. "No. Find somewhere to hide for now." The chicken-sized lizard scuttled into the underbrush and was gone.

With that, Arcata went to war.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 22, 2012)

OOC: Ninja'd!

Initiative is as follows:
Bastion
Dulat troops 1-5 and 11-15
Sh'aah
Arcata
Cormoray
Dulat troops 6-10 and 16-20
Beastmen
Greggory
Penal Legion

I'm basing troop initiative off the person commanding them, assuming that on the left of the gully it's Bastion and on the right it's Cormoray, with Greg in charge of the penal legion.

Arcata ordered the archers forwards first, which I've assumed are 1-10, with 11-20 the infantry. 

Bless and Tactician effect zones are shown - effectively all of Cormoray's troops are _bless_ed, all of Bastion's have Precise Strike.

Numbers are just small enough to use the normal combat system, up to you if you want to roll for the soldiers or let me do it.

Hopefully contour lines (5ft height) are visible. Green splodges show undergrowth, assume difficult terrain for movement purposes and concealment for anyone prone.

Edit: That grid's gone completely screwy. Funny, it's fine on my computer.


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Looks like only Bastian's got enough movement to reach the beastmen this round, so I'll only be rolling him and archers. Infantry will just double move straight forward, getting as far through the difficult terrain as possible with 40' total to work with.[/sblock]

"Archers!" Bastian calls out, and a hail of arrows arc from their position toward the beastmen, though few enough hit their mark. The Last Lion swallows his curse before it can escape and affect morale, instead spurring Bulwark forward.

"Let's cut them down where they stand, boys!" he calls, riding into the fray, chopping down at the first beastman with his greatsword.

[sblock=actions]Archer attacks:

Longbow attack;damage (1d20+3=7, 1d8=3, 1d20+3=15, 1d8=7, 1d20+3=6, 1d8=5, 1d20+3=10, 1d8=8, 1d20+3=13, 1d8=2)

Looks like a fair number of those probably miss, but I'm not sure what Beastman AC is.  Since the archers don't have 'fire into melee' feats, I'll probably have them drop longbow and draw swords next round.

Bastian's attack may have fared better:

Move: double move to beastman 7 using Bulwark's move rate of 35'
Standard: Greatsword attack:

Mounted Greatsword attack; damage (1d20+8=19, 2d6+4=12)

3/4 rounds tactician remaining (probably should have held off activating that given the terrain.  Ah, well. Live and learn.)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 22, 2012)

The hail of arrows mostly falls amongst the beastmen, or bounce of hide armour. Only one shot is true, but that one is enough to fell one of the creatures. Bastion rides down into the fray and beheads another from horseback.

[sblock=OOC]
Beastmen are AC 14, and this is the same flat-footed. Three out of the thirteen are now down - #1, #2 and #7.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Feb 23, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah howled his defiance at the beastmen pack that had pursued him for so long and ran straight towards them - threatening violent and bloody death to them all.

He brought his double-axe down in a huge overhead arc, putting all of his arms' strength into the blow and was rewarded with an explosion of blood and gore from his victim.  Turning his now blood-spattered face towards the next closest beastman he offered a savage grin and growled "You die next!"

ooc: Charge attack, Beastman #4 using double-axe two handed


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2012)

For her part, Arcata didn't shout or call attention to herself. She just aimed her crossbow at one of the trailing beastmen...not wanting to take a chance of hitting someone friendly...and let the bolt fly!

She swore under her breath as the bolt dug into the ground far short of the beastmen. She just wasn't used to shooting at that range. "Up," she muttered to herself. "Aim it high."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 23, 2012)

Comoray advances from his place in the rear to a spot just in front of his archers as they unleash their first volley of arrows on the beastmen. His infantry then take up position in front of the archers and prepare to receive a charge from the beastmen.

[sblock=OOC]Comoray double moves to one left of the space between Archers 7 and 8. Archer 6 fires on Beastman 10, A7 on B10 or B12 (if 10 is killed), A8 fires on B8, A9 fires on B5, and A10 fires on B5 or B6 (if 5 is killed). The infantry all then take a move action to stand if fron of their corresponding archer, and ready an action to attack any approaching beastman. I would appreciate if you did the rolling.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 24, 2012)

At Comoray's command the archers on his side of the valley launch their volley. One more beastman goes down and another three are wounded.

The beastmen waver at first, uncertain about their situation. Suddenly one near the front rushes towards Sh'aah, and the others are galvanised into action, charging in all directions to tackle foes, some wielding axes, some casting spears uphill at the archers that torment them.

Bastion parries the axe of a beastman that moves to strike him down. One charges at Greggory and only the sergeants quick reflexes save him, ducking under a blow that would have removed his head. Sh'aah meets his attacker head on, mistiming an evasive step so that he ends up with a gash down one arm. On either side, House Dulat soldiers fall beneath the spears of the beastmen, one right in front of Comoray, but the losses are still slight.

[sblock=OOC]
House Dulat Archers (Comoray's side)
#6 on B10: 6+3=9, miss.
#7 on B10: 16+3=19, hit for 2 damage
#8 on B8: 19+3=22, hit, confirm 9+3=12, no crit. 3 damage. 
#9 on B5: 16+3=19, hit for 8 damage.
#10 on B6: 11+3=14, hit for 4 damage.

Beastmen 1,2,4,5 and 7 are down. 6, 8 and 10 are wounded.

Beastmen all Move and Attack
B3 charges Greggory with battleaxe: miss.
B6 battleaxe attack on Sh'aah: hit for 3 damage.
B8 spear on #17: hit for 8 damage.
B9 battleaxe vs Bastion: miss.
B10 spear vs #16: miss.
B11 spear vs #2: miss
B12 spear vs #6: hit for 4 damage.
B13 spear vs #1: hit for 4 damage.

Dulat troops #1 and #6 are at 0 hit points, #17 at -4 hit points.
B3 is at -2 to AC due to charge (AC 11)
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]You state that Beastman #5 goes down under the arrows, but #5 still seems to be standing and to have taken down one of my Infantry #17 .[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 24, 2012)

OOC: Gah, you're right! Ignore 5 on the map, make that B8 taking down #17. I'll go back and amend the OOC notes in the above post.


----------



## jkason (Feb 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Technically, infantry 11-15 should all be 40' worth of movement forward (not necessarily a full 8 squares due to difficult terrain, I realize)


----------



## ahayford (Feb 25, 2012)

Greggory ducks beneath the heavy war axe and slips one of his blades between the savage's ribs. He quickly follows with an offhand slash across its throat. Arterial blood sprinkles lightly across his face as the beastman goes down, clutching at his mortal wound. Greggory signs to his men to advance and loose bolts into the rear of the enemy. The crows quickly advance into a rough line at Greggory's side, take aim, and fire. The bolts go wide or long, none finding their mark. Cassie curses to herself as she and the rest of the men shoulder their bow, preparing to charge into melee at the order of their Sergeant.

[sblock=ooc] *Greggory double attacks 3
*3 to right of greggory
*4 to left of greggory
*2 to diagonal left of 4
*1 to diagonal left of 2
*3 attacks 5
*4 attacks 8
*2 attacks 8
*1 attacks 12
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 27, 2012)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Technically, infantry 11-15 should all be 40' worth of movement forward (not necessarily a full 8 squares due to difficult terrain, I realize)




OOC: I can recitify that, although you don't mention moving them in your post.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 27, 2012)

The beastmen don't seem to have realised that the battle is as good as lost for them already, as they fight on despite being surrounded on three sides by disciplined fighters.

[sblock=OOC]
I've moved Bastion's foot soldiers forwards, and readjusted the beastmen on that side slightly so that they didn't overrun.

[MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION], let me know if I've positioned the crows correctly or if you meant diagonal forwards.

Initiative Round 2:
Bastion
Troops 1-5 and 11-15
Sh'aah
Arcata
Comoray
Troops 6-10 and 16-20
Beastmen
Gregorry
Crows

I doubt, somehow, that the beastmen will survive this round but we'll see how the dice fall!
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] I was going for diagonally forward, but whatever you want to go with is fine[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] ? [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Blargh! Sorry. Missed an update, I think. Given that I thought I posted moves I didn't post, this is both unsurprising but worrisome for my aging brain. [/sblock]

"Archers! Focus on the free Beastmen! Pick a single target and drop as many as you can instead of spreading yourselves thin!" he calls out. As the archers move to respond, the Last Lion lets out a grunt as he hacks down another beastman from Bulwark's back. He spurs his mount around the creature engaged with Sh'aah, saying, "There! under the rib, there's a breach in the hide."

The footmen move, trying to take advantage of their commander's chopping swath through the enemy, but only one manages to break through an opponent's guard.

The archers, shifted for best aim and coordination, don't fare much better, their arrows finding more homes in dirt or barely scratching flesh.

[sblock=actions]*Bastian*:
Standard:Attack Beastman 9

Mounted Greatsword attack; damage (1d20+8=15, 2d6+4=15)

Hit, 15 damage. Since 12 damage killed one, I'm going to assume he's killed another. I'll edit if I'm wrong on that score.

Move: Circle to flank 6. I believe Sh'ah is now in range of the Tactician ability, but I'm not sure if it travels with folks or with Bastian. If the latter, he'll get the extra +1d6 to attack.

*Infantry*Move:11& 12 North 5'steps (to flank BM 11), 13 & 14 to attack closest remaining BM they can reach with their moves. I don't think 15 can reach anyone, so just move him across the field as far as possible to engage the far side if there's a next round. 

Standard:Attacks. 11&12 get the flanking damage bonus. I don't think 13/14 can get into a flanking position with a single move (and can't charge since difficult terrain is involved)

Attacks 11&12, 13 &14

Attack 11; damage 11; attack 13; damage 13; attack 12; damage 12; attack 14; damage 14(1d20+4=11, 1d8+1d6=7, 1d20+2=4, 1d8=4, 1d20+4=7, 1d8+1d6=10, 1d20+2=15, 1d8=4)

One hit for 4 damage. Blech.

*Archers*Move: As necessary to bring the 3 beastmen across the way within primary (100') range, since they aren't in melee and thus there's no firing penalty  
Standard: Longbow attacks vs. 12, then 10, then 8. Concentrating fire to drop one before moving on to the next one in the chain.

Okay, I screwed up the formatting for their rolls, and the result came out mangled. Here's the link to it, but the format's weird:

Archer attacks; damage

Here's the re-roll I did with proper formatting:

Archer attacks; damage (1d20+3=19, 1d8=4, 1d20+3=17, 1d8=1, 1d20+3=10, 1d8=2, 1d20+3=11, 1d8=8)

Second roll looks like only 2 hits for 5 damage total.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]2/4 tactician rounds remaining. Affects allies within 30'[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Feb 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I think everyone needs some archery practice after this[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 1, 2012)

OOC: Let's see if I can do this without screwing it up this time...

One beastman falls to Bastion's sword as he rides through the battlefield. An infantry man follows him, cutting down the one facing Sh'aah. The rest of the infantry to the right of the battle move to guard the archers from the remaining beastmen, wading through gorse and hawthorn to reach their foes.

Another volley of arrows arches over the gully, and a beastman falls in front of Comoray with an arrow through the throat whilst another is clipped by an arrow.

[sblock=OOC]
B9 killed by Bastion.
The nearest enemy for trooper #14 was B6, which he hits and kills.
One archer hits (a critical), killing B12 and the second hit (for 1 damage) is on B10.

Next,

Sh'aah
Arcata
Comoray (and men)
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Mar 1, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Seeing his immediate opponent despatched by a soldier, Sh'aah roared in triumph before spotting the next one in his direct line of sight.  Racing out across the front of the mounted cavalier he covered the intervening ground quickly and took the creature completely by surprise - swinging the double axe in a two-handed horizontal arc towards the animal with a grunt.

The beastman raised an arm feebly, and too late to ward off the incoming blow.  The arm was cut deeply above the elbow, causing a fountain of blood to jet out across the dry and thirsty ground.  Whether the beastman would live or not yet Sh'aah couldn't tell - and didn't really care.  In any case, the arm was nearly severed, hanging by a few tendons.

[sblock=ooc]
Ha!  I'm surprised y'all thought that the level 1 warriors were going to do anything BUT chew the arrow supply some, and roll the odd natural 20.    Level 1 combat is like watching a slow motion slap fight, which is fun in a a way.  More scope for tactics, less for tactical nukes.

Actions:  CHAAAARGE!  Again.    I counted a 50' move to reach Beastman #8, which makes Sh'aah's semi-berserker style even goodererer fun.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2012)

Sh'aah's attack is a ferocious one, and very few of the pack of beastmen are left alive. One faces Sh'aah and the entirety of Comoray's sqaud by himself. If a goat-face can express uncertainty, this one does.

OOC:
Next
Arcata
Comoray and soldiers


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just thought I would post mine now, and it can be adjudicated after Arcata's.







" Mow them down, archers! " says Comoray; then, " Infantry, charge! " 

If either of the beastmen within close range is _still_ standing after that, Comoray joins the fray. But otherwise, he says a prayer to staunch the wounds of his most grieviously injured soldier.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 6, 2012)

The lone beastman on Comoray's side of the gully is cut down by a hail of arrows. On Bastion's side, the last two beastmen turn to run, and are slain by the Dulat troops around them.

Thirteen beastmen down, at the cost of three injured troops, and no-one to take word back to the keep.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 6, 2012)

Comoray say a prayer to stop the bleeding of the two other fallen soldiers, then beckons the other men to bring them together, along with any other man that has been injured. Standing over them, the cleric says a prayer to his goddess and releases a wave of healing energy to mend their wounds.


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian drops from Bulwark's back as the battle ends, wiping the gore from his blade on the fur of one of the fallen beastmen. Seeing that Cormoray has the first aid well in hand, he makes his way directly back to Arcata.

"You're unharmed, I trust?" he says, raising an eyebrow. Once he's satisfied himself that his charge is well, he turns back to the carnage.

"That went better than I thought it might," he says. "Though clearly the men are going to need some archery practice. 

"I think we should clear the scene as quickly as possible. I don't know how long it will take for the beastmen to realize their people aren't returning, and I don't imagine our 'bait' had time to hide their trail. 

"Actually, if we're really lucky, we may catch their reinforcements in the same pincer, though I'm not sure I trust fate to throw us that bone."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2012)

Arcata nods, and takes the quarrel off her crossbow so she could harmlessly trigger it.

"I could use some lessons myself," she says wryly, "I wasn't much help in this fight. I thought I'd save my magic for the castle assault...but with wounded that might have to wait anyway."

She sighs. "That'll teach me to be stingy with spells. And yes, I'm fine. Thanks. See to the men. We'll need to work out our next step. By Shah's estimate, we've come close to even in strength, but they still control the fort. Still...this was a major victory, and gives us real hope of taking it back."

With a nod, she goes to check in with the Brother and Sergeant and see how it went with them.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 7, 2012)

Once he has finished tending to the mens' wounds, Brother Comoray steps over to join the council.

" I think a certain amount of stingyness is well advised, " says the priest. " We did manage to use up a bit of ammunition that might have been better saved for trying to pick off beastmen sentries at range. "

Looking over the carnage for a moment, he adds, " If taking the walls is still too risky we could try to wait them out. I can only imagine beastmen must be voracious eaters. Who knows if they could last more than a few days without being able to go hunting? "


----------



## Axel (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah was feeling the effects of adrenaline leaving his system.  With a slight shake in his hand, he cleaned the heads of his double-axe and retrieved the spear that started the whole fight - checking the head for sharpness.

With nothing further to do until the smart people figured out what they wanted, the half-orc started pulling weapons and valuable possessions off the corpses into a small pile.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 9, 2012)

As Sh'aah strips the beastmen, he finds that they are mostly wearing crude leather armour made from badly stitched skins from a wide range of animals. and are armd with spears and axes mostly made from flint, bone or fire-hardened wood. A few, however, have better equipment with metal blades, some bearing the emblem of the fort. Even this, though, is in a poor state of repair.


----------



## Axel (Mar 10, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah makes a separate pile of spears from metal weapons, the beginnings of an idea slowly percolating through his brain.  He then re-draws his axe and proceeds to decapitate each and every corpse without ceremony, or particular relish.

As he finishes, he cleans his hands and weapon on a scrap of cloth and strides over to the knot of leaders who were standing around, dithering.

"You have plan for tomorrow?" he asks.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 10, 2012)

" Tomorrow? " asks Comoray. " I thought it was to rest and relax after crushing the remaining beastmen today. " 

Looking over the pile of gear that Sh'aah has assembled, the priest remarks, " It is too bad that we do not have anyone with us capable of a mending ritual. I suppose we will have to repair it the hard way. "


----------



## Axel (Mar 11, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah grins at Brother Comoray's statement, almost showing the two shortened tusks that are his lower incisors.  "Is good plan.  We go now then?"


----------



## ahayford (Mar 11, 2012)

Greggory nods to Comoray. The loss of this many of their number will throw them off guard. Best to press our advantage while we have it. However, I'm not sure how is best to proceed. Guile and trickery have gotten us this far....but there is still a large number entrenched in the fortress. As we cannot wait them out...I suggest we assault the breach in the pallisades soon. If we are lucky, we can take the place before they even realize we are inside the walls.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 11, 2012)

" I am loathe to give up the ranged advantage unless we are sure it will do us no good, " says Comoray. " These beastmen relied on thrown weapons for ranged combat, and while we cannot assume that those entrenched are similarly limited, the range of our longbows is a potent advantage if they are and their main force can be coaxed into an open engagement. "

" What is your decision, Lady Ducat? "


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian considers, and though he isn't his lady, throws out his own opinion.

"With ramparts to hide behind, I'm not sure increased range gives us anything but a lot of wasted arrows," The Last Lion says. "I'm not sure I want to try storming their walls, but if we don't think we can lure out any more, I'm not sure we've much choice."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2012)

"All right, all right, let me think for a second," Arcata says, rubbing her temples.

The ambush had been successful, with injuries but no deaths. Storming the walls though...even a victory would not see every man here through. She'd be ordering some of them to their deaths, and for what? A ramshakle fort of timber in a forsaken wild land?

_But if that's a problem, you'd best solve it because they're far from the last men you'll order dead before you can avenge your family. You're risking everything to give your line a second chance. You're prepared to give your life trying. Are you prepared to risk the lives of others as well?_

"From Sha'ah's scouting, there aren't many beastmen on the walls," Arcata said slowly. "Archers on our part will be of limited use. A force our size will have trouble sneaking up to the breach though, no matter how bad their guards are...unless..."

"Sha'ah...these beastmen haven't seen humans for some time. But there are elves not far off...what do you know about them? Would you able, do you think, to imitate one of their war horns, or whatever they use to signal their troops?"


----------



## ahayford (Mar 12, 2012)

Making our enemy believe our force is larger then it actually is...A classic outlaw gambit Lady Arcata.  

Greggory's wry grin stretches his scars unpleasantly. 

 Perhaps you should be raiding caravan's and dodging Kingsmen rather then holding down some meaningless keep for an uncaring empire.


----------



## Axel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

"No, pointy ears dead.  Only ruins and ghosts." was the Ranger's reply to Lady Dulat.  Sh'aah then paused and considered for a while, scratching his bare scalp as he did so.

"I know fairy horn sounds," he volunteered, spitting to one side as he thought of the vile, tricky little creatures.  "I try to make one.  From beastman horns.  This will take time."  Sh'aah shrugged, not really caring how long the campaign took now the fighting madness had left him.  He had food for a week or so, and finding more in the wilds wasn't exactly difficult.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2012)

Arcata laughed at Greggory's suggestion. Not mockingly, but with honest amusement of one sharing a joke.

"If this doesn't go as planned, it may come to that," she said with a lingering smile, "But we'll let that be a fallback position. The empire's lack of caring is, in this case, a boon. If we can take this fort we will be free to flourish and grow without supervision, without the eye of the great Houses on us."

She took a breath and nodded at Sha'ah.

"What I have in mind is this. Just before sunrise, our force goes around to the breach side and waits. You and I will be on the opposite side. You'll sound the horn, and I will create lights. Magical lights that will, with luck, in the distance and gloom, appear to be fey lights of an army coming to attack. In truth, it doesn't matter if they accept the ruse at all. It's merely a distraction to allow our army to approach without them noticing."

"Once the battle is joined, we circle round and join in."

"It's a bit simplistic, but we haven't time or resources for complex plans. What do you think?"

She addressed the last question to everyone present at the war council.


----------



## Axel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah shrugged again.  "It work enough.  I go to make horn."

Without further gesture or comment he turned from the group and walked back to the recently decapitated beastmen.  Selecting the head with the longest horn he carefully lined up an axe-blow, severing the horn from it's former owner's head with a sharp Crack!.

He then hesitated.  _Foolish Sh'aah.  You did not bring a knife for carving or skinning!  Stupid!  Just like everyone says...

_Sh'aah turned, looking for a guardsman that seemed to linger near him most of the time.  Whether through mistrust or curiosity, the half-orc genuinely didn't care.  "Knife." he not so much as asked, but stated his need while holding out his hand for the sharp blade.

Before long, Sh'aah had sat down with the knife and the horn, attempting to create some sort of instrument passable as a fey hunting horn.  With a sigh, he resigned himself to a second night without sleep...


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian frowns.

"I'm not exactly keen on you alone with only a single protector, and a fort full of beastmen between us," he says. "Though I suspect you knew that and have a pretty rejoinder ready to quiet all my 'needless worry,' yes?" He tries to give a smile, though it's clear it's a bit forced. 

"Just promise me you'll do your best to stay the hells out of sight once you've cast your spell, until you can find some protection with the troops. It won't do us any good to take the fort and lose the person who's meant to run it."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 18, 2012)

" Well, at least in tight quarters I may be able to make the good use of my remaining healing abilities, " says Comoray. " We will make it a battle worth recounting. "


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 19, 2012)

The Day of the Round Morel (13th Germinal) passes in rest and healing, with no further sign of beastmen, or other species. Sh'aah carves a passable hunting horn from the remains of one of the beastmen - it may not be pretty but it produces a note. Greggory's crows provide scouting duty and the Dulat troops take turns at picket. A soft rain falls in the night and the Day of the Beech dawns fog-enshrouded.

"A lousy night for sleepin'," grumbles Tye of the Penal Legion, rubbing his lower back, "but this fog's good cover for sneakin'." He takes out his knife and whetstone and starts to sharpen.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 19, 2012)

Brother Comoray prays to Velshionne for good fortune and her blessings, then gives a short and rousing sermon to the assembled troops. " This day we do the will of the goddess, may she forever smile upon us, and take those of us who fall today to her side in the afterlife, " he says at the end.


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian grabbed a portable trail ration on rising, quickly eating it as he made a quick survey of the Dulat troops. When he'd gotten reports from the overnight troop overseers, he quickly returns to Arcata's side. He says little, though it's clear he's fighting to stay focused on the battle at hand and avoid the distraction of knowing his protective charge will be out of sight of him for much of the coming conflict.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2012)

"The fog is perfect," Arcata enthuses. "They won't be able to see us in this, and the lights will look eerie...they may even think it's ghosts. Regardless, it'll be a spectacle, and should get their attention."

She looks at Bastian. "Don't be so gloomy," the scion of Dulat urges. "This is going to work. When you hear the horn blow, lead the men to the breach. As quietly as you can, but don't dawdle. There may be a beastman or two smart enough to look away once they realize the lights aren't a threat."

"Then...when they start to focus on you and the men, I'll send some spells their way from out of bowshot. They won't know which way to look."


----------



## Axel (Mar 20, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah stood and stretched as the camp came alive around him, doing his best to shake off the fatigue of two nights with no rest.  The horn, and blunt knife, lay at his feet.  Sh'aah felt a sense of pride at the ugly, functional thing he had created.

Glancing around at the fog, he grunted and wandered off to complete his morning toilet.  Returning, he grabbed some food from his pack and then saw to his gear and horse.  _Should go soon.  Fog good._


----------



## ahayford (Mar 22, 2012)

By the time Greggory had arisen from his deep slumber, the camp was already preparing for for battle. He cursed himself silently. It had been a long time since he had been able to rest with any semblance of safety. He had allowed himself to let his guard down. Greggory quickly strapped on his arms and armor and then verified that the rest of the crows had begun their preparations.

Cassie was had found a perch upon a large rock. She was sharpening her blade with a whetstone, drawing the stone across the blade in slow practiced sweeps. 

Thought we might just leave without you sarge. I've got my eye on the captain's feather bed. Figured I have to get in there first to stake my claim.

By all means, Cassie...that louse ridden rubbish heap is all yours. I can't imagine what it must look like after the Beastmen were done with it.

Cassie pantomimed as if she were fixing her hair. Pah, you ain't much better then those flee bitten mongrels. No appreciation for the finer needs of a lady.

If I find a lady, I'll be sure to ask all about her needs.

Cassie showed a somewhat broken smile. She might have been pretty once, maybe even beautiful. The guards that sent her here hadn't been gentle.

 Awww sarge. You say the sweetest things.

Greggory moved through the camp, looking for Lady Arcata and her men. So far, the Lady and her stuffed shirts had come through. Bastion seemed to know his men and Comoray was a true warrior priest like out of the old ballads. And Sh'aah, well, he was more like Greggory and his crows then the nobles. Greggory was pretty sure Sh'aah, at least, could be trusted.

 Lady Aracata, sorry I'm late. My men and I will follow Bastion's lead into the breach. We can handle ourselves in a close fight, but hopefully it won't come to that. I'd prefer we slit their throats to a beast in their sleeps.


----------



## Axel (Mar 24, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah was ready before any other in the camp.  He wasn't sure if it was because of his experience in sleeping rough, because he slept in his armour, he worked faster than the others or some combination of all three.  In any case, he vaulted onto his horse before anyone else was ready to move.

Being rather bored with waiting he rode to the top of one of the nearby hills to see if anything could be seen above the fog layer.  The words of the warrior-priest had troubled him some.  The half-orc had never really given any consideration to what happened after you died.  He had been far too focused on not dieing.  _Hard question.  What happens to souls while the body rots?_ he pondered as he rode, chewing thoughtfully on some of his dwindling supplies of tobacco.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2012)

Sensing that their purpose is set, Brother Comoray begins the march back towards the fort.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 27, 2012)

The troops move through the morning mist, emerging from the rolling hills northwards towards the plain where the keep stands on its mound. After a few hours, it appears; a dark shape looming out of the fog.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 28, 2012)

" How do you want to approach this, Sir Bastion? " asks Brother Comoray of the soldiers' commanding officer. " I know you intend to lead the charge yourself, and that Sergeant Greggory means to follow you, but I myself must also keep close to the heaviest fighting, which is where my healing prayers will do the most good. I am afraid the rest of the men will not be organized with all of their commanding officers at the front lines. With twenty Dulat soldiers under you and four soldiers of the Penal Legion under Sergeant Greggory, I wonder if we would perhaps be well advised to split up the Penal Legion and assign one of them to small groups of five Dulat men, given they have some more experience and are well aware of the layout of the fort. And if they all have some sense of direction, it means I will be free to go where I am most needed. "


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

Criminals to lead the toy soldiers....I think I like that. Do you think your men would take orders from a crow?


----------



## Axel (Mar 28, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah sat atop his horse, apart from the main group.  He kept his eyes roving over the fort and surrounds, and his ears open.  It wouldn't do to get ambushed in response.  _Beastman Chief must know things are wrong.  Is evil day for him today._

He used the time the brains of the group spent arguing over tactics to string his bow.  And that he could reach the crude horn slung from his belt.  _Today is hard day for me.  No fighting.  No glory.  Just sounds..._


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2012)

Arcata was still and pensive on her horse near Sha'ah. This would be where her legacy was decided. They had to do more than just win. They had to win decisively. If too few men lived, there wouldn't be enough to hold the fort should the beastmen return. In theory more people might come, in time. But how many, and in how long?

From the moment she'd learned the fort was occupied, she'd known it would come to this...live or die, here on the frontier. Knowing that didn't make it any easier though.

"Sha'ah," she said quietly. "Let me start the lights before you blow the horn. I can only do a handful at a time. Once I've gotten a few groups out, start sounding. I'll keep lighting as you sound three times. By that time, the others should have hit the breach."

She took a breath to steady her nerves, concentrating briefly on blank white; a trick for control she'd learned at the Magisterium. 

"Then get on my horse behind me. We'll take some shots at the beastmen on the way to the breach to join the fight."

Arcata couldn't help but fret, though she tried to keep it from her face even if Sha'ah was the only one to witness. Had she done all she could? Should she have given a speech to rally the men? Their spirits seemed all right to her, but would they show their fears when she was there?

Minutes dragged by. She squinted at the black mass of the fort in the fog.

"They should be in position by now. I'll start the lights. Give me a minute or so, then start the horn."

The cantrip was easy, and oddly soothing. Magic was something familiar, something old and comfortable. It sprang from her blood with the confidence of a child who had not yet learned the world could be cruel.

In the fog before the gates of the keep on the borderlands, lanterns of cold blue light began springing into existence. They arrived in irregular clumps, moving impatiently to and fro. Their bearers were not in sight...shrouded in the enveloping mist.

(Spamming Dancing Lights. Each group of lights starts low and she moves them up so it seems like they're slowly being lit, not just suddenly appearing. Each round she casts as a standard, and use her move to move someof the lights she's already cast. She makes them in staggered, interlocking patterns, so it's not obvious they're coming in groups...and she doesn't move entire blocks, but rather just a few at a time, to further make them seem like individuals. Within a few rounds they start to organize in to ranks, like an army would.)


----------



## Axel (Mar 28, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah looked puzzled at The Lady's command to mount her horse.  "My horse not good?" he asked. He shrugged, just happy to be spoken to directly by Arcata Dulat again.  "Can ride yours.  Sh'aah is big and heavy.  Hope your horse is strong."

Before dismounting he reached for the horn hanging on his belt.  If he was a religious half-man, no doubt he would have prayed to whatever god he believed in.  Instead, he simply put it to his lips without ceremony and did his best to imitate the only fey hunt he had ever heard - not that he could forget that day...a quarter of a lifetime ago.

The horn sounded out mournfully across the shrouded space.  _Is good, like human funeral _, Sh'aah thought as he breathed in for another blast.

OOC: Figured perform was most appropriate.  Intimidate was my second choice.  +4 modifier (and trained!) if that's more appropriate.  No favoured enemy bonuses included.


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*



ahayford said:


> Criminals to lead the toy soldiers....I think I like that. Do you think your men would take orders from a crow?




"My men will do what they need to for victory," he answers stiffly, though it's an automatic response. He still wasn't sure how much his men trusted Greggory's. Hells, Bastian wasn't sure how much he trusted them. 

It didn't help that he was currently fighting back his final memory of his father. 

_She is the last Dulat. She is your only duty. Your only hope to keep our family honor. She must live at all costs, or the Lions will mean nothing._

Bastian bit his tongue to bring himself back to the present. 

"Do it," he said, ordering the men clumped to take best advantage of those who knew the battlefield's layout already. 

Bulwark fidgeted as the order was carried out. His rider settled him with a soft pat on the neck. As the first of the lights began to move off in the fog, Bastian drew his greatsword, steering Bulwark with his knees as he held steady. Then the horn sounded.

"Now or never, boys," he whispered, and sent the signal down the line: unto the breach it was.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 2, 2012)

Arcata's phantom lights bob and weave in the mist, and Sh'aah's makeshift horn sounds eerie in the half-light.

There are sounds of movement from the keep, the grunts and snarls of beastmen hang in the air as, on the other side, the soldiers move into the partially-sealed breach.

[sblock=OOC]
Been working up a map - if you can give me some idea of the rough disposition of those entering the breach that would be good - minions or PCs first, for example. You can get one person through at a time with a move action, two at a time if they spend a double move; it would only take one person a standard action to clear enough of the barricade to allow two at once normally but this could be noisy. There's no obvious resistance immediately on this side of the keep, but how long the ruse will last...
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I imagine Comoray would go in somewhere around the 1/3 mark, as that would put him in the middle of a good clump of troops when things get hairy. Also, he should always be at the ready to cast bless as soon as battle in joined.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 2, 2012)

Greggory disperses his men among the groups of Dulat soldiers, he himself joining one of the Dulat groups. Greggory hopes he made the right choice dividing his men. The advantage of having someone that knows the land in each group is immense...but you never know how line infantry will treat crows. 

Greggory joined up with the Dulat men he'd be running into battle with. 

_Damnation....I've been running from these bastards all my life, and now I'm charging into battle with them. Fate has a sense of humor_

Follow close lads. You get lost, don't expect me to come back for you. 

Greggory grins wickedly. 

Last one through gets to clean the blood off my armor when we win.

[sblock=ooc] Greggory divides his men among the Dulats to provide valuable battlefield intelligence. Greggory will be moving in with the front line. Its a sergeants place to keep order at the front of the battle.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2012)

Bastian frowned. A leader lead. He should be going first, but with his armor, he know he'd be killing the surprise the less-armored men could take better advantage of. He held back, long enough to get some men through who could hold the breach, then nudged Bulwark forward. Time to see what he was made of...

[sblock=ooc]I'd say Bastian is most likely to enter near the middle, after we've gotten a few folks footheld inside. He and Cormoray have the worst stealth of the group by a wide margin, and he knows it's more important at this juncture to sneak in folks who can hold the entrance than to ride through in the van. so, probably with Cormoray about 1/3 in as far as folk entering.

If / when we're discovered, he'll order the closest soldier to spend the action it takes to widen the gap and let the remaining soldiers in faster.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 7, 2012)

The invading troops begin to make their way into the keep as quickly and quiestly as they can. Luckily the bulk of the beastmen seem to be across the other side, you can hear the commotion of barks and hoots as they respond to the sudden apparitions appearing on Arcata's side of the keep.

Beyond the palisade of the keep are several low stone buildings in various states of damage, and seven troopers manage to get through before they are spotted by a passing gang of three beastmen. Both sides stop and stare at each other for a second.

[sblock=OOC]
I have a map for this but I'm currently sundered from it and probably will be for a week. Until then, you can at least decide on the disposition of the seven troops already through the breach and roll initiative. The situation is more like street fighting at this part of the keep due to the outbuildings.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Given what I said before, there are twenty four soldiers, Bastian, Greggory and Comoray, with seven of those through, so I imagine Comoray will be the ninth trough overall.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 9, 2012)

As the soldiers up ahead stiffen, Bastian finds himself coming up short, taking too long to read their body language.

[sblock=ooc]Bastian should be around the same place as Cormoroy, so probably just about ready to enter but not yet there. His intent as stated before is to have men clear the rubble to allow folks to come in two-at-a-time now that we've been discovered.


----------



## Axel (Apr 12, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Unsure of the progress of the soldiers, and absent any specific instructions, Sh'aah moves a short distance from where he last sounded the horn and blows it again.  If soldiers not hear it before, maybe they hear now.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Greggory would be up front with the first group coming through.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 16, 2012)

Greggory and six of the Dulat troops are through the breech and among the outbuildings. Brother Comoray and Bastion are leading the next group through. Five beastmen spot the intruders and stand, open-mouthed, like cattle.

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks for your patience, let's get this party started.
Regarding the outbuildings, they are in a state of disrepair generally but before it was taken the keep had a range of the typical facilities. You can help decide what they are/where - there's no specific key.
The keep itself isn't completed, only the first storey of stone is laid and it's surrounded by scaffolding.
Other beastmen are mainly on the far side of the keep. The other soldiers obviously aren't lined up quite like that! I'm assuming groups of four led by a crow each for subsequent moves.

Initiative:
Comoray
Dulat Troops (1-6)
Greggory
Bastian
Beastmen (1-5)

PS I didn't draw the map, I found it online. Ignore the western entrance - the only "official" way in is the one to the south.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 16, 2012)

" Velshionne, please smile upon your servants in our hour of need, " intones Brother Comoray as he traces the air with the symbol of the Lady Magnificient and gives a blessing. Taking a step forward to open up room for the other men to stream through, he then grabs hold of some of the debris blocking the opening to clear it away.

[sblock=OOC]Cast _bless_, 5' step between 5 and 6, and then a move action to contribute to opening the space.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Remind me never to use the Enworld roller for multiples. Pain in the butt to have to add four of the same roll instead of IC's feature to just roll four times.[/sblock]

The Dulat soldiers act as their training and orders lead them. The front foursome of soldiers charge what beastmen they can, with varying degrees of success. Meanwhile, those two soldiers flanking Cormoroy set to clearing out the opening to let their comrades through more quickly.

[sblock=actions]1 & 2 will charge Beastman 1 (ending up in the two squares north of him), 3 will charge 2, and 4 charges 3. I think only two soldiers hit, but I don't remember Beastman AC.

5 and 6 will take the full round they need to open the breach for two-abreast entry.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 17, 2012)

Greggory charges into battle with the Dulat soldiers. He quickly spots a soldier engaged with a beastmen and tries to flank the beast, striking with a single stab with his short sword.

[sblock=ooc]+1 damage for flank attack (if able to flank) x2 for critical[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 19, 2012)

The first two Dulat troops take on one beastman between them but it's a wily creature, fending off their probing strikes. It's not god enough, though to hold off two opponents at once without getting a wound to its weapon arm. The third trooper has similar problems against his opponent, failing to land a telling strike. The fourth charges in and cuts down the fourth beastman, a pig-faced creature, in a spray of blood. And then Greggory darts between the troops and deftly guts another, one with a head like a horned dog.

Two beastmen lie dead, the third wounded and the last still standing as Bastian enters the breach widened by Comoray and two Dulat soldiers.

Meanwhile, beastmen begin to emerge from buildings, looking about them in the mist. They are confused by the sounds of the horn from one direction and fighting from another.

[sblock=OOC]
Beastman AC is 13, also 13 flat-footed.

Beastman #1 is wounded
Beastman #2 is dead (I was unable to move Greg to a flank so I gave him the unnopposed beastman which he killed with the crit anyway.)
Beastman #3 is uninjured.
Beastman #4 is dead.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]The initial beastmen that are still standing did not take their actions or just did not attack succesfully?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 19, 2012)

OOC: Their initiative hasn't come up yet, Bastian goes before them.


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*









*OOC:*


Sorry, got myself a bit confuzzled acting for two initiatives and didn't realize Bastian was up. rolling now, will update shortly...







ETA: 

The way finally cleared, Bastian nudges Bulwark forward toward the uninjured orc. The uneven ground makes his greatsword swing far less precise than he would like, but the better angle he has from Bulwark's back makes it enough, as the cavalier's sword digs deep into the orc's shoulder. He sets his foot to dislodge the blade, sending the enemy body crumpling to the ground, and turns his attention toward the remaining enemy.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2012)

Arcata took breath, held it, and let it out. Her stomach was a knot. She had no idea how the attack was going. The guards on the walls hadn't started to leave yet though, and that was probably a good thing. But she'd need more than just lights and a horn to hold their attention.

"It's almost time to go join the others," she murmurs to Sha'ah. "And you're right...it'll be better if you're on your own horse. I'd thought to use it in the diversion, but I think I was making things too complicated that way. Go ahead and get back on...I'll give them one last thing to keep them busy, then we'll head around through the mist to the back and join the fight."

She looked away from the mist-shrouded fort back to the guide who had brought them so far, and was now helping so much. "Ready?"

With his approval, she cast one more light spell...but this time instead of making a spray of bright points, the light coalesced into a roughly humanoid shape outlined in eerie, cold blue flame. This she sent out of the fog bank into plain view.

"One last horn blow...then we'll have to be gone," she said.

[sblock=OOC note] Plan is to fire a magic missile -through- the 'ghost' image (made with Dancing Lights...you can actually do that with this spell, I love it ), so it looks like the figure has attacked. This will happen just after the horn sounds one last time...then we'll hightail it under cover of mist to rejoin the breach. Sound good Sha'ah?[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 22, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah nodded his approval.  Missing out on a big fight was not fun.  Still, he did as was bid by the lady and blew the ugly little horn one more time.

He turned, and caught sight of the eerie figure. Muscles bunched and Sh'aah's hands tightened on the reins, his heart rate increasing quickly.  _Looks like faery magic.  Maybe all magic is like faery magic...looks unnatural._ 

Without another glance at the glowing figure he began to move around where the keep should be, keeping between the keep and Arcata.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2012)

Bastian rides in and cuts down another of the beastmen, a goat-like creature with one cloven hoof and one human-like foot. The remaining beastman slams its axe into one of the Dulat soldiers, knocking him down, and lets out a gurgling bellow of triumph.

From elsewhere in the keep, other beastmen begin to converge on the breach. A group of three emerge from a nearby building. A group led by a large beastman, a Skurg, emerge from the half-built tower, and a couple more come from elsewhere in the mist to join them.

[sblock=OOC]
Beastman #1, the onlty one of the original group left standing, attacks Dulat #1, hits for 9 damage.

The larger "1" is the Skurg (basically a large-sized beastman).
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 23, 2012)

Brother Comoray, seeing that he has little room to join the fray at this moment, moves forward as he draws his sword, and says a prayer to staunch the bleeding of the fallen Dulat soldier.

[sblock=OOC]Comoray moves left one and down three, draws his sword, and casts _stabilize_.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2012)

"Leave the big one for me, boys!" Bastian calls out, his courage soaring in the success of the initial surge. Dulat soldiers stream in from the breach as the first wave charge forward.

[sblock=ooc]I don't really have time to do all the rolls and attack assignments right now. If you you want to do it, DS, that's more than fine with me. Basically, Bastian's ordering the soldiers to continue attacking. Charging as they can, since I don't think flanks will be possible in most cases. He just wants them to try to stear clear of the big guy to leave himself a charge lane open on him.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] Are there any structures nearby that look like they could provide cover for archers? I'm looking for a place to set up a foothold and provide cover for the remaining troops pouring through the breach. I'm not sure any of our archers have come through as of yet, but I'd like to try and hold the line at a point that isn't to far ahead of the pack. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 25, 2012)

The first Dulat troopers through move forwards and take up defensive positions, ready for the beastmen (although there are but three against ten or more) whilst the rest of the attackers continue to surge through the breach.

[sblock=OOC]
I've moved everyone forwards, assuming D2-4 are readying an attack against the first beastman to approach, since they can't reach the defenders themselves, especially whilst avoiding the skurg.

As far as defensive positions go, there are steps up onto the ramparts to wither side of the breach, which will give the advantage of height but no cover. The building to the left of the incursion has a low fence around it (presumably it was once a livestock corral) whihc would provide a slight measure of cover. Your other options would be the corners of buildings. 

We can run it as before that D11-20 are the archers, but feel free to change the disposition of the troops from what I've drawn up if you like.
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 30, 2012)

_Our line is too spread out...it will not hold. We must advance or fallback._

Greggory shouts to the soldiers ahead.

Hold your position men! Ready your blades. Let the beasts come to you.

Greggory grabs who he can that is nearby.

Advance! Get that line solid! Archers, get in position! I want that beast in the mud before he touches a man

Greggory wipes the blood and gore from his blade, then advances with the men, making sure to leave a path for the mounted knight.

[sblock] Greggory attempts to order the men 2,3,4 ahead to ready an attack if the beastmen threaten their position, rather then advance further. He will move forward to join the line, dragging whoever is near with him. If any beastman is in range he will attack, otherwise readying an attack should any beast come in range.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure who's next in initiative order. If it's Bastian, let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2012)

(OOC - On that note, not sure what's up with Sha'ah and Arcata. I was gonna let you update us before I posted again, but now I'm wondering if you're waiting on us to post before you update us. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2012)

OOC: Not with my notes at the moment, I'll need to check on initiative. I think it might be Bastian up next, though. Pretty sure the beastmen go last.

I've been moving Sh'aah and Arcata round in horse-sized double-moves (100 ft.) but thinking about it the horses are likely moving at run speed, so it should be more. I'll update the map tomorrow.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry I decided to post to keep things moving, but tried to do it in a way that didn't rely on initiative order[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 1, 2012)

Greggory cuts down the beastman next to him and moves forwards to bolster the front line of troops.

[sblock=OOC]
Used that attack on Beastman #1 (small one), which was the last within the invading lines, plus I've updated Sh'aah and Arcata's position to allow for a Runx3 speed for their horses. Note that Arcata, Sh'aah and Bastian are all one horseback, so their "grid size" is 1x2 squares effectively.

I'd not added Aracta and Sh'aah into the initiative order as they were seperate from the rest of the group. Just to recap, here's the order:

Brother Comoray
Arcata
Dulat Troops
Penal Legion Troops
Greggory
Sh'aah
Bastian
Beastmen

So Greggory's last action was in turn. Bastian is next in the initiative order for those inside the fort.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 1, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Not wanting his men to face the clearly more resilient foe, and hoping that taking down the leader might weaken the morale of the followers, Bastian urges Bulwark forward at a charge, taking a swing at the leading beast monstrosity with his greatsword.

[sblock=ooc]Charge attack the leader. I'm just now realizing the icon size may indicate it's actually Large, which I think negates the high ground modifier I factored into the attack. So, only an 18 if he doesn't get that advantage.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 2, 2012)

Bastian charges at the giant skurg, cutting a long slice across its torso. In fury it slams its huge axe down onto Bastian, which clangs against his armour and nearly knocks him from the saddle.

The front line of beastmen run forwards whilst their comrades edge closer more warily. The Dulat frontlines, bolstered by Gregg, hold as two of the beastmen are cut down. On the right-hand flank the Dulat soldier pinned against the fence fends off a series of axe blows from his opponent.

[sblock=OOC]
Bastian's attack hits.
Skurj attacks Bastian, miss
Beastman #3 moves forwards to, provoking an AoO from Bastion (miss) and readied attack from Dulat #3, hits for 7 damage. Down.
Beastman #5 charges Dulat #5, provokes readied attack which hits for 5 damage. Down.
Beastman #10 charges Dulat #2, provokes readied attack (miss) and in its own attack is a (miss).

Other beastmen move only.

Initiative order next round:
Comoray
Arcata
Dulat soldiers
Penal Legion soldiers
Sh'aah
Greggory
Bastian
Beastmen

Map forthcoming
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2012)

OOC: Map at last. I've added the beastmen and skurgs that were gathering along the southern wall as well.


----------



## Kaodi (May 10, 2012)

Brother Comoray raises his sword and shouts, " For Velshionne! " as he charges one of the beastmen near Bastian at the front line.

[sblock=OOC]At least I think there is enough space to charge Beastman #2. If not, then I guess it is just a double move.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 11, 2012)

Comoray charges into the fray and cuts the beastman before him near in twain with his sword. The Dulat troops take up his cry.

"For Velshionne!" they shout. "Velshionne and Dulat!"

[sblock=OOC]
Comoray bastard sword charge B2, 14+8=22, hit for 1d10+2=10 damage, dead.

Next up, the Dulat troops.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2012)

Those troops preferring their longswords surge forward to rally near Bastian and Cormoroy, while the archers make their way in and begin firing in the direction of the southwestern enemies approaching.

[sblock=ooc]I'm going to go ahead and admit that I'm becoming quickly overwhelmed trying to handle large numbers of individuals in the fight. Probably shouldn't have picked the 'general'-y character. In any case, made attack rolls for everyone, though I'm sure some subset can't actually close (melee) or get to targeting range (ranged). Some subset benefit from Cormoroy's Bless, but I didn't apply it since, again, I wasn't entirely sure. No crit confirms on the two that threatened. 

Disposition-wise, as above: melee (1-10) to close with the beastmen in the clump near Bastian (charging if possible, add +2 to any such attack) as well as they can. Archers (11-20) to get within firing range and concentrate on the unengaged combatants coming in the southwest corridor. If they somehow manage to drop those targets, reduce any remaining attacks for melee/soft cover and they'll try for the clump in the middle.

Melee attacks;damage;Ranged attacks;damage (1d20+1=18, 1d8=2, 1d20+3=16, 1d8=8, 1d20+1=6, 1d8=6, 1d20+3=16, 1d8=4, 1d20+1=4, 1d8=1, 1d20+3=22, 1d8=7, 1d20+1=6, 1d8=1, 1d20+3=19, 1d8=6, 1d20+1=8, 1d8=7, 1d20+3=11, 1d8=4, 1d20+1=2, 1d8=1, 1d20+3=4, 1d8=7, 1d20+1=21, 1d8=6, 1d20+3=15, 1d8=5, 1d20+1=13, 1d8=5, 1d20+3=13, 1d8=6, 1d20+1=20, 1d8=6, 1d20+3=22, 1d8=2, 1d20+1=16, 1d8=2, 1d20+3=6, 1d8=6) 

Parsed to try to cut down on the mess above:

```
Melee attack rolls: 18,  6,  4,  6,  8,  2, 21, 13, 20, 16
Melee damages:       2,  6,  1,  1,  7,  1,  6,  5,  6,  2
Range attack rolls: 16, 16, 22, 19, 11,  4, 15, 13, 22,  6
Range damages:       8,  4,  7,  6,  4,  7,  5,  6,  2,  6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (May 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] Don't stress it man. Should probably spread the troops out amongst everyone to control....I've kind of lost track of my crows actually....[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2012)

(OOC - My sense of it is that mass combat won't come up too often, and in the future it should be easier cuz we can have NPC commanders shoulder the burden. Hang in there for this one fight, and then it'll just be us PC's rampaging around the wilderness, subduing it to my will!

I mean...our will. Of course.)


----------



## Kaodi (May 11, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> ...subduing it to my will! I mean...our Velshionee's will. Of course.












*OOC:*


Fixed it for you,  .


----------



## Axel (May 12, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> and then it'll just be us PC's rampaging around the wilderness, looting and plundering!












*OOC:*


Better!    I'm pretty confident this is about as big as skirmish combat is going to get.  Any more participants and some sort of streamlining will have to be in it.  2 for 1 on dice rolls, or some other simplified method.  Or just take out the cannon fodder component, and assume 1d6x10% casualties.  Then leave the PCs to run amok in a "heroic fray".

Also, I get to e-roll dice soon!  Yay!!!


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2012)

OOC: Yeah, I've got an array of potential streamlined mass combat systems waiting for if things get bigger. If it helps, you can give a give a general overview of what you'd like the troops to do and I'll do the moving and dice rolling, since I can move the "pieces" on the map. Also, if you want to split the command of the Dulat troops between Comoray and Bastian as we did in the ambush, that's cool too.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2012)

The Dulat soldiers push forwards into the keep. The infantry, following Janson, move up to support Bastian, Comoray and Greggory on the frontline, but the fighting is inconclusive. Dack leads one group of archers one side of the entrance, Cassie leads another group to the other side, up onto the parapet of the keep. The first archers to reach high ground send a rain of arrows over the heads of their infantry towards the beastman reinforcements, but only one seems to go down. 

Meanwhile, Arcata and Sh'aah gallop up on horseback.

[sblock=OOC]
OKay, I've moved and adjudicated with those rolls. Many of the troops weren't able to get to an enemy to engage, unfortunately, so the net upshot is:

Dulat #2 vs B10, hits for 2 damage (wounded)
Dulat #11 vs B11, hits for 8 damage (dead)
Dulat #12 vs B9, hits for 4 damage (wounded)
Dulat #13 vs B9, hits for 14 damage (dead)

As far as the Penal legion goes, I've assigned #1= Janson, #2 = Dack, #3 = Cassie and #4 = Tye.

Treble moved Arcata and Sh'aah's horses again. Everyone is now at, or in, the keep.

Next up:
Arcata
Gregg and the Penal Legion
Sh'aah
Bastian
Beastmen
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks much for the help, and the heads up on future combat. 

FYI: Vacation Notice[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2012)

Arcata and Shah arrive at the breach at a brisk canter and she sits up higher to see the fight. It seems to be going well overall...but there, well inside the keep, is a brute that towers over the rest. Bastian, ever the noble knight who leads from the front, clashes with it...but it's nearly as big as him AND his horse!

Grateful she'd saved her energy for this moment, Arcata murmurs words of power, and blue-white light swirls around her hand. She flings that hand out, and the light twists into an arrow; a comet, a projectile of raw magic. 

It sails through the melee, dodging deftly around friends and foes. Here a soldier of Dulat is startled when the missile streaks between him and the beastman he's just finished off. There a beastman shrieks and ducks as it swishes past. It need not fear though...this spell is not for him.

The magic bolt erupts from the mist near Bastian and slams solidly into the giant he faces. Not as damaging as a sword's blow...but a message nevertheless, that the battle has been joined.

(OOC - lol...and thus ends the longest 'I cast Magic Missile' post I have ever written.)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 22, 2012)

Arcata's magic streaks across the battlefield to strike the skurg, who seems more enraged than anything over its singed fur.

[sblock=OOC]
Next up

Greggory and the Crows
Sh'aah
Bastian
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 31, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I just noticed this because I was making a comparison for the sake of some hypothetical future soldiers from Comoray's Order, but it appears all of our soldiers are missing the +2 to an ability score they get from being human. They might be eligible for favoured class bonuses too.

Edit: Oops... Now that I look closer, I guess the stats for them in the RG were never Pathfinderized?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 1, 2012)

OOC: You're right, I think they got revised skills and CMB/CMD but are not fully compatible. I'll check on the rest. I don't think it's made a difference to success or failure so far - all misses have been way off and all hits solid, none that a missing +1 would have really affected. 

Meanwhile, I think it's Greggory's turn.

If people are having trouble with the mass combat, by the way, feel free to just give general orders and I'll fill in the rest.


----------



## ahayford (Jun 7, 2012)

Greggory points his blade at the beastmen's leader

 FORWARD MEN. Take the beast down and the whelps will break.

Greggory urges the line forward ordering the men to catch up with Bastion's charge.

[sblock=Action]
Greggory moves NE of beastman 6 and attacks with his main hand  blade
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jun 7, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah reigned his horse in as they approached the rear of the soldiers, drawing a sharp breath beneath his teeth as more fairy magic flashed past him.    _How to get to the front?  I want to kill the big ones!_  His eyes roved over the battlefield, not seeing a path.

Grunting in frustration, he turned and glanced to the sides and above.  _Should watch for ambushes.  That would be very bad.  Must keep the lady alive.  Even if she is half fairy._

[sblock=ooc]
Active observation of the flanks (parapets) and rear.  Nothing else to do until we clear this logjam of people.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"That's it, men! Keep pressing the advantage! Clear the entry for our reinforcements!" Bastian calls out, encouraging those entering the keep to move forward as quickly as possible, and the men near him to continue their surge. The Skurg's blow rattles him, and forces Bulwark to shuffle a few steps to maintain position.

"And you?" he says to the Skurg, his smile full of menace. "Looks like you were wanting more of the same?" he finishes, greatsword cleaving another wound into the creature.

[sblock=actions]Had a brain fart, and left in the charge modifier, which clearly isn't relevant any more. Attack should be a 19, then, but I think that still hits, so no harm, no foul:

Charge Bless High Ground Power Attack Greatsword; Damage w/ Power Attack. (1d20+10=21, 2d6+6=11)

Same orders next round for the troops: move in to make room for folks entering. Archers focus on un-engaged beastmen, melee fighters try to close and flank with the normal-sized beastmen as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 8, 2012)

Gregg trades blows with the beastman before him, neither combatant landing a telling strike. Gregg is too nimble, evading everything that the beastman launches at him, but fighting in close quarters with the Dulat troops hampers his ability to counterstrike effectively. Janson moves up behind, bringing more Dulat troops with him and driving his spear through the beastman before him.

Bastian's greatsword slices through the rough iron breastplate of the huge skurg in front of him. Running with blood, the creature lets out a primal yell and again its axe smashes against the Last Lion's armour. Smaller beastmen move in either side of their larger cousin and harry at Bulwark's legs with their axes. The stallion stamps and swerves, long hours of battle-training put to good work. The Dulat troops to Bastians left, troopers Trey and Kwarto, push forwards in formation and cut down their enemies.

At the back of the incursion, Dack leads a group of Dulat archers around the right flank of the battle, whilst Cassie leads another group the other way. Two beastmen rush out from one of the buildings and Cassie cries out as their axes hit home. Troopers Saxon and Zeebenson move up to support her, swapping bows for swords. Meanwhile the two archers who have taken to the ramparts fire overhead at another pair of beastmen who have emerged from a far building. One is winged by an arrow, but they keep coming with fury in their eyes and foam-flecked muzzles.

On the far side of the keep, the two other Skurgs leap down from the ramparts with a mighty thump and move towards the fray, a rag-tag bunch of beastmen following in their wake. Another group of beastmen move around to the left of the fight, running full pelt along the ramparts.

[sblock=OOC]

"Left" and "right" in this case apply as if you are at the top of the map looking down, i.e. the POV of the characters.

Ignoring move actions for now, which should be obvious from the map:

Gregg vs. B6, miss.
P1 vs B10 9+5=14, hit for 1d8+1=6 damage. B10 down.
Sh'aah Perception 5+5=10
Bastian vs. Sk1 hits for 11 damage. Skurg 1 still up.

B4 vs. D4 miss
B6 vs. Gregg miss
B7 vs. Bulwark miss
B8 vs. Bulwark miss
Skurg1 vs. Bastian miss
B27 vs. P3 hit for 5 damage
B28 vs. P3 hit for 6 damage.  (P3, Cassie, is at 2/13 hp)

I jumped ahead with the Dulat troops, for speed.

D3 vs. B8 critical hit for 8 damage, B8 down.
D4 vs. B4 hit for 7 damage, B4 down.
D16 vs. B28 miss
D17 vs. B27 miss
D18 arrow vs. B30 miss
D19 arrow vs. B29 hit for 2 damage.

And around again.

Comoray
Dulat troops (already factored, above).
Arcata
Greggory/Penal Legion
Sh'aah
Bastian
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 8, 2012)

Comoray steps over the body of his fallen enemy to bring his bloodied blade to bear on the next beastman, swinging it in a wide arc from left to right.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 14, 2012)

Comoray wades in swingin bu the beastman before him is too agile and leaps back.

[sblock=OOC]

Comoray attack 2+6=9, miss

Next up
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Arcata
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2012)

Arcata looks around at the fracas, and quickly casts another spell. There's a blue flash before her; the impression of a disk turned on its side nearby her...then it's gone and nothing appears to have happened. She guides her horse through the breach then, carefully navigating the broken stone into the courtyard behind the men.

(OOC - Sorry bout that, all. Arcata just casts Shield this turn and enters the keep  New AC is 15.)


----------



## Axel (Jun 20, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah turns to his right, deliberately avoiding looking at Arcata as she works her spells.  Seeing nothing but earthen dykes and walls on that that side he waits its until she rides forward, then moves in behind her.  _This babysitting is boring.  I want to fiiight something.  _His frustration manifests in a tight jaw, nearly grinding his teeth together.

Spotting a group of soldiers on the left that are not faring so well as the rest of the battle Sh'aah moves to interpose himself, pulling his vicious double-axe out of it's sheath as he does so.

[sblock=ooc]
Moving to put the front of Sh'aahs horse 1 square south west of soldier 20.  Putting bow away (move action), drawing double-axe while moving (another move action).
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 21, 2012)

Arcata and Sh'aah enter the keep, Sh'aah moving up to bolster Cassie's assault team, Arcata riding in like the keep is already hers. Meanwhile at the front lines Greggory, Comoray and Bastian, and their soldiers, have nearly secured a frontline but more beastmen are on their way.

[sblock=OOC]
Next up
  [MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION]  Greggory and the crows
  [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]  Bastian and the Dulat troops

Then beastmen...
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 22, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"Gods above, what devil keeps you standing?" the cavalier says. He shakes his head, squares his jaw, and strikes again, however, letting out a angry bellow as he swings the side of his blade once again deep into the Skurg's side.

"Surround them, Dulat! Take them down before their reinforcements can arrive. Archers, hold off the beasts at the walls!" he cries.

[sblock=ooc]Attack vs. same opponent: 

Bless High Ground Power Attack Greatsword; Damage (1d20+8=25, 2d6+6=11)

As above, calling for the troops to flank as they can the remaining beastmen within melee range, archers to move as best the can to get a range on the beastmen reinforcements moving in.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 25, 2012)

Whatever devil it is, it keeps the skurg standing still. The brute grins through blood-flecked lips as it turns aside from Bastian's sword-blow, which opens a gash in its side. The Dulat troops move in to hack at the monster but are intimidated by its sheer size and indominatability, their attacks too cautious and probing to be effective.

Meanwhile, the Dulat troops with Cassie move forwards to protect her and cut down the two beastmen before them. Above on the ramparts, their archer companions send a volley towards the approaching beastmen but fail to adjust for their movement and the arrows fall long.

As the remaining Dulat troops consolidate their position, the beastmen on the far side of the keep move ever closer, their initial headlong dash slowing to a more cautious approach. There is movement on the scaffold of the unfinished keep, and more beastmen, led by yet another skurg, appear above.

[sblock=OOC]
Skurg 1 still standing, despite Bastian's attack.

A3 vs Skurg 1 - miss.
A4 vs Skurg 1 - miss.

A17 vs B27, hit for 8 damage. B27 down.
A18 vs. B28, hit for 7 damage. B28 down.

A18, A19 and A20 all fire arrows vs. B29 and B30, all miss.

Otherwise, movements.

Will wait for Greggory and crows before adjudicating beastmen attacks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2012)

(OOC - Paging Greggory...or shall we just move on?)


----------



## ahayford (Jul 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Wow...um I'm so sorry. I didn't realize Greggory hadn't moved.


----------



## ahayford (Jul 17, 2012)

A beastman's heavy maul whistled through the air above his head as Greggory glanced around the field. He impressed at their initial push. However, their lines had become somewhat broken. Several squads had fallen behind, and despite the impressive number of enemy dead on the field, it seemed as if almost twice as many still advanced to their position. We must hold this position...let the beastmen charge into our arrows until the rest of the group can catch up. Currently engaged with a foeman, Greggory keeps his commands short.

 Stand Firm men! Your lady Arcata takes the field!


----------



## ahayford (Jul 17, 2012)

Greggory strikes at the beastman in front if him with a quick feint of his primary weapon. As the creature blocks it with his maul, Greggory's second blade slashes him across the stomache.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 20, 2012)

Greggory's opponent goes down, leaving only the badly wounded skurg and one beastman at the front line for the beastmen. The skurg swings at Bastian again but is his strike is blocked by the cavalier, and it cautiously moves back. The beastman takes its cue from its larger brethren, adopting a defensive posture against Comoray and Bastian, and also stepping back.

Meanwhile, the beastmen and skurgs from the opposite side of the fort consolidate their lines, those flanking to the east also begin to draw up in some kind of battle order, albeit a chaotic mob, and a volley of crossbow fire from the beastmen on the keep pin down the eastern flank of the Dulat troops.

[sblock=OOC]
Away from my materials at the moment, so I can't update the map. Skurg misses and takes 5 ft. step back, beastman adopts full defense and takes 5 ft. step back, other beastman killed by Greg, others take up positions suggested by the above text.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 20, 2012)

Comoray steps forward and swings his sword in a powerful arc, shouting, " Onward! For Velshionne! "


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2012)

Arcata notices the crossbowfire from the roof and frowns. The beastmen were recovering from the surprise quickly, and they still outnumbered her men.

Eld fire burns cold blue around her hands as she incants, then sends another missile of pure magic zinging up to the ramparts of the keep. It seems doomed to shoot past into the sky, but suddenly zags sideways to slip between the stone battlements and straight into the face of one of the beastman archers!

(magic missile!)


----------



## ahayford (Jul 22, 2012)

His foeman defeated, Greggory moves to flank the Skurg that Bastian is currently engaged with. He carefully times his attack for when the beast is most distracted...then strikes!









*OOC:*


I added the damage if relevant...not sure if hit


----------



## Axel (Jul 24, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

The smell of blood and excreta was in the air. Creatures and people alike called their last gurgling sounds, creating a groaning undercurrent to shouted commands and the clash of steel on steel. Sh'aah forgot what it was he was supposed to be doing as the bestial parts of his Orcish nature took over. Nostrils flaring with the intoxicating smell of battle he leapt from the back of his horse, bellowing a challenge at the huge beastman controlling the lesser creatures nearby. "Your house still smells like ! And you defend it like human girls!!  Being a fairly novice rider, the dismount did not go as smoothly has Sh'aah had hoped and he stumbled a little on reaching the ground.

Grasping his double axe securely in both hands the half-orc began striding through the remnants of the mist, seeking the biggest and strongest opponents he could.  All else in the battle, even his horse and the majority of his weapons and equipment was forgotten in the heat of the moment.


ooc: I'm getting pretty confused over who and what is where, and what order we're acting in. Any chance of a map update and the like?

Fast dismount is DC20 ride check (duly failed with a +0 modifier).  No penalty for failing, just means a move action to dismount instead.


----------



## ahayford (Jul 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I apologize if I've gone out of order...I find when I try and wait I forget that I haven't gone  as per last time. Feel free to have your action resolve before mine if appropriate. If its causing too much problems I can wait


----------



## Axel (Jul 25, 2012)

ahayford said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I apologize if I've gone out of order...I find when I try and wait I forget that I haven't gone  as per last time. Feel free to have your action resolve before mine if appropriate. If its causing too much problems I can wait




That wasn't directed at anyone in particular ahayford.  More of a request for a general update so I can see if Sh'aah can charge rather than walk 'calmly' towards his target.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 25, 2012)

OOC: I'll get something up soon, but as everyone is quite dispersed I don't think precise initiative is going to matter too much; better to get people posting than waiting.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 27, 2012)

The breach had worked, the Dulat troops had established a beach-head within the keep; now they just had to drive off the rest of the defenders who were becoming more organised after the initial surprise.

Bastian, Greggory and Comoray clear the last of the foward group, the mighty skurg finally going down thanks to a backstab from Greg. But two more skurgs and a handfull of beastmen were approaching.

From the western flank of the incursion, Janson brings reinforcements round through the outbuildings of the keep. On the eastern flank a veritable horde of beastmen is pouring down from the rampart. Sh'aah stands ready with a handful of Dulat troops, behind him Cassie tries to load her crossbow with one harm hanging limp and bleeding. In the centre, Tye seems torn between advancing to meet the threat or holding position, but his little band is currently exposed to crossbow fire from the keep. 

There is still all to play for.

[sblock=OOC]
Clearing the decks a little; Skurg #1  was on 2 hp so it was only a matter of time.

Initiative order:

Arcata
Comoray
Gregg
Sh'aah
Bastian
Dulat Troops/Penal Legion
Beastmen

I'm happy to do rolls for the troops if you want to just give orders. Also, it doesn't matter too much if you post out if initiative order.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 27, 2012)

Comoray looks around to see if he would doing the nearby Dulat troops or the beastmen a bigger favour by channeling a wave of soothing healing energy, while keeping an eye on the advancing skurgs.

[sblock=OOC]Channel energy (1d6, 30' ft. radius) if our men in the area of effect are looking worse for wear than theirs; otherwise, ready an attack to receive the oncoming beastmen.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 27, 2012)

OOC: So far the only injuries on the Dulat side are trooper #1  and Cassie, both of whom are out of range of the channelling.


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

As one Skurg falls, Bastian finds his second wind. He surveys the battlefield quickly, Bulwark steady beneath him.

"Hold the line!" he bellows to the troops closest. "Pin them between us and feed them your steel!" he adds to the group circling to the west. Then, noticing how close in Arcata has moved, he adds "Lady, you expose yourself! Find cover!" In the heat of battle, his blade already wet with Skurg blood, Bastian has lost the conciliatory tone he usually has with his leige; there is no time for it now, though in the back of his mind he knows there will be both time and payment spent on his words later. 

Orders given, the Last Lion turns back to the horde. He nudges Bulwark, who seems to already know his target. The cavalier's mount charges forward as his rider uses the momentum to sink his blade deep into the side of one of the paired skurgs in the southernmost clump.

[sblock=ooc]Orders: infantry in the center group to close ranks and hopefully hold off the advancing troops. The leftmost (western?) group should try to circle for some flanking if possible. Archers still trying to pick off unoccupied beastmen.

Bastian, though, is charging Skurk 2. Oh, goodness, now that's a nice roll:

Charge Bless High Ground Power Attack Greatsword; Damage w/ power attack. (1d20+10=28, 2d6+6=18)
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 27, 2012)

Taking the cue from Bastian then, Comoray raises his sword and charges the other skurg.


----------



## Axel (Jul 28, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah roared, and launched himself at the closest of the pair of beastmen in front of him, axe held high for a heavy overhead chop.

The axe connected, though it glanced off the creature's collarbone with a cracking sound.  Yanking it free of the flesh, the half-orc snarled in the creature's face "You should run far!"

[sblock=Actions
Charge attack, straight forward 20' vs beastman 29.

Pity about minimum damage.  
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Jul 30, 2012)

Greggory was still pulling his blade free from the giant beastman when Bastion thundered forward into the next wave of creatures. He wiped the beasts foul ichor from his face with the hem of his cloak.

Damn blue bloods. Think a horse and a bit of castle forged steel makes them invincible. 

He caught sight of one of the platoons led by one of his crows coming around a building on the west flank. 

 We've got the bastards now....WEST FLANK, close off their escape. Men with me! Advance!

[sblock=ooc]Greggory orders the platoon on the west flank to move in and attack the center group from behind, flanking the enemy.[/sblock]

Greggory urges the men with him forward, following Comoray and Bastion to clash with the beastman line. He dodges to the side, narrowly avoiding a wicked beastman maul, before counter attacking. Greggory's short blade gets caught up in the creatures makeshift armor, deflecting off a piece of bone strapped to its arm, but does manage to leave a shallow gash on his bicep.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 3, 2012)

At the centre of the attack, Bastian and Comoray lead  a powerful charge into the ranks of the beastmen, followed by Gregorry and the rest of the Dulat troops around them. The two skurgs are battered by the assault, and trooper Zane is so bouyed up that he severs the left arm of one of the Skurg, causing the skurg to miss an attack on Comoray. Comoray is distracted enough that one of the lesser beastmen is able to draw blood. Meanwhile the other skurg, still standing despite Bastian's charge, smashes a devestating axe-strike down onto the Last Lion, slicing through armour.

Dack fires his crossbow and then sends the Dulat troops on the western flank into a charge, the archers exhchanging bows for swords. Another beastman goes down. To Bastian's left, four Dulat troopers face up against three beastmen but they fare less well, with trooper Trey falling under the axe of one of the beastmen who tramples forwards over his fallen body.

On the eastern flank, Tye leads his squad of men in a narrow gap between buildings at the foot of the keep, surviving a volley of crossbow bolts from above. They are met by a charge from the beastmen from the eastern rampart, who pour down with no discipline, some heading towards Sh'aah, some towards Tye's group. Trooper Setto holds off three beatsmen at the head of the charge, but at the cost of terrible injuries.

Meanwhile, Sh'aah lops the head off one the beastmen before him whilst the Dulat troops follow his lead and cut down another. The archers behind him on the wall send a volley into the oncoming mob but despite some hits don't slow them down. Cassie, badly wounded, moves towards Sh'aah's abandoned horse, and in the centre of the Dulat lines Janson moves to take the reins of Arcata's horse, his sword drawn he stands guard. "My lady," he says with an ironic-looking leer.

Those who are paying attention to the beastmen on the unfinished keep notice that the one in the corner [#37] points towards Arcata. The big skurg disappears inside whilst the others reload their crossbows.

[sblock=OOC]

Not going to give out all the rolls for the NPCs for clarity's sake. You can tell which beastmen remain and who is where from the map.

Dulat causalties
D1 stable on -3 hp
D3 is down to -2 hit points and bleeding
D7 on 1 hp
D9 on 4 hp

P3 (Cassie) on 2 hp

Comoray is hit by B20 for 4 damage
Bastian is hit by S2 for 17 damage.

Bastian causes 18 damage to S2
Comoray causes 10 damage to S3
Sh'aah causes 7 damage to B29 (dead)
Greg causes 1 damage to S3
  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Arcata still to act this round

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2012)

Arcata's attention is a bit divided as she keeps an eye on the battles to the flank and center...but she notices the beastman aiming a crossbow at her and quickly sends another blast of magical energy up to zing between the ramparts and slam into the crossbowman!

(Magic Missile!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2012)

Arcata's magic missile slams home, even though the beatsman attempts to swat it aside with its sword.

Sword? Arcata realises that it wasn't aiming a crossbow at her, but pointing her out. And a sword seems a sophisticated weapon for these creatures, most of whom are using primitive axes or spiked clubs. There is something about the beastman on the corner that sets it above the others.

[sblock=OOC]
And aroundwe go again. I think initiative order is:

Centre party:
Comoray
Arcata
Greg
Bastian

Sh'aah is so removed from the rest that he can act whenever.

The "odd" beastman is #37 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 6, 2012)

Adrenalin surging, Comoray growls as he swings at the skurg's weakened side.


----------



## Axel (Aug 6, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah laughed as the beastman's head separated from it's former owner's shoulders.  _THIS is freedom!_ he thought passionately, watching blood stain the ground darkly and the morning mists turn slightly pink.

Striding forwards with a bestial grin on his face to meet the oncoming reinforcements Sh'aah swung his axe in a lazy, two-handed arc at a beastman that was either too slow for the first wave or faster than it's kin in the second wave.

He laughed again as the straggler caught the blow in the chest with a bone shattering crunch, collapsing in a heap at the base of the ramparts.  Sh'aah turned, and roared his defiance at the onrushing beastmen - daring them to try his strength.

[sblock=ooc]
Moving to be SW of #16 , standard action attack (one day I'll get to make a full attack...)
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Aug 10, 2012)

Greggory could tell the fight was starting to take its toll. Their initial charge had taken the beasts by surprise, but the creatures were fully engaged now. Every man lost would be a tragedy. There would be no reinforcements this far out on the frontier. They had to end this now. Greggory hoped the men flanking the center rank of beastmen would be enough to break them. 

He cursed his luck. The giant brutes were so close together he couldn't get in position...he would have to attack them from the front yet again.


----------



## ahayford (Aug 10, 2012)

Greggory's blades were not particularly effective against such a large foe, but one blade bit flesh. The beast hardly even reacted as blood trickled from its meaty thigh.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2012)

"Archers!" Arcata barked, knowing that Bastian was deep in his own fight and couldn't be distracted, "Fire on my target!"

It would be a small miracle if they could take out the beastman leader this early. He seemed more perceptive and smarter than the others. And there was the effects on morale too. Even if they forced him to withdraw, that would be something.

She sent another shining torpedo of pure magical force winging up the side of the keep, arcing high and then diving back down onto the sword-bearing beastman's head!

(Penultimate magic missile. :/)


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian draws in a gasp as he feels the beast's weapon ripping through armor to flesh. He forces the pain back, out of his way, focusing on killing the enemy. His heart pounds in his ears, mixing with the clash of steel and screams of men and beast alike. 

Somewhere in the background, he hears Arcata's voice, directing her men. Good, he thinks. If they're listening to her, they're looking to her, and she can stay safe.

But not if they cannot win this battle, he thinks. Channeling pain and desparation, Bastian raises his sword again, hacking into Skurg flesh as easily as the Skurg did himself.

[sblock=ooc]Bless High Ground Power Attack Greatsword; Damage with Power Attack. (1d20+8=26, 2d6+6=16)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 14, 2012)

Comoray and Greggory chip away at the left-hand skurg whilst Bastian levels a mighty blow at the right-hand skurg, cutting through the bone and muscle of its shoulder. The creature looks ragged and worn, and looks about it for a way of escape.

Meanwhile, Dack leads his group of Dulat troops around to flank the central mass of skurg and beastmen, closing the gap but causing no damage. On Bastian's left, near the keep, the Dulat men trade wound for wound with the beastmen on that side. A beastmean falls, but then so does Trooper Kwarto.

And then the doors to the keep burst open and a ferocious skurg charges forth, in its huge fist it clutches a curved, wickedly spiked hook-like weapon. It rushes down to the melee and hurls Trooper Otto aside like a rag doll.

"Where you champion?" it roars. "Aarach will crush!"

Elsewhere, as Arcata's magic missile hits the sword-carrying beastman atop the tower, and she gives the order to fire, Janson, at her bridle, casually drops his sword to stick point-first in the soft ground, raises and loads his crossbow and fires. For a moment it looks like the bolt is going to hit the beastman smack between the eyes, but it ducks aside at the last moment and is clipped in the ear instead. Barely has it reacted, however, when the three archers on the wall near Cassie and Sh'aah raise their bows and fire, all arrows winging the creature, and Tye, down at the base of the keep sends a bolt of his own. The beastman ducks inside the keep.

Sh'aah smashes into the oncoming beastmen, cutting one down, but more keep coming, slamming into the Dulat troops at the base of the keep and threatening to swamp them and Sh'aah. Neffer, Alf and Saxon all fall under the axes of the beastmen but Setto, already badly wounded, injures two more beastmen and holds his ground.

On the keep, there is crossbow fire at Arcata and at Tye, but all the bolts miss.

"I suggest taking cover, your ladyship," says Janson, managing to imbue the title with sarcasm rather than deference. "These f***ers are crap shots but it only takes one to get lucky..."

[sblock=OOC]
7 Damage to Comoray from Skurg 2

Otherwise all damage was between NPCs

None of the Dulat troops are outright dead, yet, but the following are on negative hit points:

D1 (stable)
D3
D4
D8
D9
D11
D16

Heroic D7  is on 1 hit point. He didn't actually wound 2 beastmen, that was a combination of Dulat NPCs, but it sounds better!

Of the penal legion troops,

P3  (Cassie) is on 2/13 hp

Skurgs S2 and S3  are wounded, as are the following beastmen

B18
B19
B31

and B37 (the "strange" one with the sword).
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 14, 2012)

Brother Comoray, now smarting from two wounds, is yet more concerned for the men under his care than his own predicament. The tide of battle favours House Dulat by a significant margin, but even though dying in this battle would be a suitably glorious end for any warrior, honouring the Lady Magnificent, holding this fort is going to require as many hands as they can muster, and that means that Comoray needs to switch into damage control mode as soon as possible. 

The crusader switches his full attention back to the skurg in front of him. The quickest way to enable him to attend to the wounded is to fell one of the beasts doing the wounding. Gripping his sword tightly, Comoray looks for an opening before he attempts to thrust his blade into his enemies chest.


----------



## Axel (Aug 16, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah turned his head as the soldiers came thundering past. Many were cut down by beastman, some looked like they had even forgotten to block with their shields. One was an honourable exception, felling two of the creatures. _Weak. More for me._


Wrenching his axe out of the fallen beastman, Sh'aah strode toward the nearest beleagured soldier, relieving the man's left flank. Ducking beneath a wild swing from a beastman on his right the half-orc drove in a hard, low swing with his axe to his left.  He was rewarded with another crunch, half-severing the creature's leg at the knee.  

"Good," he grunted, using the momentum remaining from the swing to bring his double axe back up into the ready posture.  Sh'aah was no longer smiling, despite enjoying himself immensely.  Six on three was going to be tougher than it should have been when one of the three seemed useless and terrified.

[sblock=actions and ooc]
Moving in a generally south direction to reach Trooper #17 's left flank.  30' of move lets Sh'aah dodge around beastman #12 's threatened squares.  End up between beastman #12  and #15 .
Attack (two-handed) vs #12 .  Probably a hit, and kill.

Maybe...just maybe, he'll get to make a full attack next round.   
Though, if Dr Si is like one of my RL DM's he'll have the beastman scatter away and make Sh'aah hunt them down one by one...
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2012)

Arcata pauses, assessing her options. Her magic was rapidly fading, and there were still a lot of powerful foes. She was no great shakes with a crossbow either. Still, there were weaker spells she could bring to bear, and which wouldn't exhaust her.

Magic skyfire danced around her fingers as she incanted, then sprayed out across the battlefield towards the closest foe not currently engaged in melee!

(OOC - Can't really use the map at work, even on lunch.  Using her attack cantrip.)


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"Is that a call for single combat to decide the battle, or are you just making more stupid noise like the rest of you dull-witted kin I'm slaughtering?" Bastian calls out to the nastily-armed skurg. He holds his position, however, not about to open himself up to further attack if he's going to have to keep wading through beast flesh.

[sblock=ooc]IF the guy calling for champion calls off the others fighting Bastian, I'll make him his Challenge target. Otherwise, I'll have him keep swinging away at the skurg he's hit twice. I'll hold off making rolls until I see how this little gambit works out for him.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 29, 2012)

"Get out of way!" yells Aarach, although it's not clear if he's talking to Trooper Hexo, whom he tosses aside like a broken doll, or the other beastmen.

Comoray and Greg press the assualt on their skurk opponent whilst three more Dulat troopers close in behind. Together they hack down the behemoth, and the smaller beastman to the side of it is killed by Dack and another Dulat soldier. 

The skurg facing Bastian moves away, trying to cut past the Dulat soldiers as it goes, fending off an attack by Trooper Dryzen. The two remaining beastmen in the melee turn and run off into the bailey of the keep.

Arcata's magic strikes Aarach but he barely seems to notice. 

From the keep, there is a volley of crossbow fire aimed again at Arcata, which misses her even though she is sat like a prize target on her horse. Janson curses and returns fire, his bolt striking the parapet of the keep. 

Off to the right, Tye takes cover behind the wall of a pigpen, trading crossbow fire with the beastmen on the keep, but nobody scores a hit in that tradeoff.

Brave Trooper Zeeben kills one of the beastmen facing him, but is cut down by the second. Sh'aah beheads another but opens himself up takes a powerful strike to the chest from his opponent. A volley of arrows from the three Dulat soldiers on the parapet takes down another beastman, and meanwhile Cassie has got herself up onto Sh'aah's horse and is riding into the fray.

[sblock=OOC]
Beastmen killed in that round:

Sk3 - killed by Comoray, Greg, D12, D13, D14 and D15
B12, killed by Sh'aah
B14, killed by D18, D19 and D20 (archers)
B19, killed by D7 (Zeeben)
B20, criticalled by Dack.

Dulat troops killed and injured:

B13 does 18 damage to Sh'aah (crit!)
B18 does 10 damage to D7
Aarach (Sk4) does 16 damage to D6.

D6 is the first outright Dulat casualty, the others are on negative hit points.

Bastian is yet to go, based on his assessment of the situation with Aarach.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

As the others retreat, Bastian levels his blade to point at Aarach. The Last Lion's stare becomes cold and focused as Bulwark pivots under his master's kneed commands and the pair barrel forth at the skurg. Despite his training and focus, however, Bastian finds that the power behind his blade slices nothing but air. 

[sblock=ooc]Swift Action: Declare Aarach his challenge target. Bastian takes -2 AC (16) vs. attacks from people other than Aarach, but gains +1 AC (19) and +2 damage versus him until he's dead.

Move / Full: Charge attack vs. Aarach:

Charge Bless High Ground Power Attack Challenge Greatsword attack; Damage w/power attack and challenge. (1d20+10=12, 2d6+8=16)

Sigh. I should probably have known better. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 30, 2012)

OOC: All those modifers as well...

So back round again, doesn't matter too much what order you post actions in as everyone is still fighting their own fight, pretty much.


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Refusing to acknowledge his poor showing, Bastian hacks at his opponent again. Though he manages to connect this time, the skurg champion's hide proves more resilient than his kin's.

[sblock=ooc]Bless High Ground Power Attack Challenge Greatsword attack; damage (1d20+8=22, 1d6+8=10)

blargh low damage roll. Phooey.  But, hey, at least he hit. [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 30, 2012)

_My Lady, please bring Hexo swiftly unto your home in the afterlife._

Though one of the skurgs still stands close at hand, Brother Comoray trusts Greggory and the swell of Dulat troops will be able to handle it. So he turns his attention to the fallen. Trooper Hexo is clearly gone, but others may yet be saved from bleeding out. So he says another prayer to Velshionne for the most injured of them to _stabilize_.

[sblock=OOC]@jkason Should you not have rolled 2d6 instead of 1d6 for damage?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Kaodi said:


> @jkason Should you not have rolled 2d6 instead of 1d6 for damage?




D'oh!  Not that it made a big impact, but the other damage die: 

Missing damage dice (d'oh!) (1d6=3)

So, 13 total damage instead of 10.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 1, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah's breath exploded from his mouth as the beastman's club connected with his ribcage.  Despite the protective layering of his armour, it felt like at least one rib was broken.

Roaring in anger and pain, and spraying bloody spittle all over the two beastmen opposing him, Sh'aah launched into a series of reckless chops, trying to win the fight before his broken ribs began causing more problems.

Sh'aah's injuries restricted his mobility and power, and his lack of focus affected his aim as the tangible effect of his flailing being a glancing blow on the forearm of one creature landing

[sblock=actions]
Full attack, vs B13 first off.  Depending on outcomes, he'll also have a crack at B15.

Guess the dice had to fail at some point, he was having a good run to this round.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2012)

Arcata curses as crossbow bolts shower around her, some glancing off the invisible shield she created...but its protection was far from perfect. It wouldn't take more than a lucky shot. Then again, if they were concentrating on her, they weren't helping their beleaguered friends on the ground. Almost all the normal beastmen were down now, leaving only the giant ones...which were horribly fearsome.

_Gods send that they don't have enough like that to make an army, or this will be a short rule..._

Her magic had limits, but she risked sending another magical blast of force up on high to attack one of the crossbowmen. She could manage maybe one more blast like that...then she'd be down to her much less 'costly' magical lightning. Or her crossbow.

She then guided her horse to some kind of cover...any kind of cover. She didn't want to completely disappear though. She wanted the archers to keep shooting at her, hoping to get lucky...but to have a little extra protection in case one of them did. A corner she could half-hide behind, perhaps...or an old cart or a low wall...

(OOC - Magic missile on any crossbowman who seems injured, or if none are then a random one, move to find partial cover from crossbows)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 7, 2012)

Aarach reels back from Bastian's attack and with a vicious roar swings his barbed weapon in a wild arc. At one with his mount, Bastian evades it easily, whilst Comoray moves up to help trooper Trey, now stable thanks to the blessings of Velshionne.

Under Gregg's command, Dack leads a veritable horde of Dulat troops to surround the last other skurg, and together they hack the monster down, but it goes down fighting and takes out trooper Dewey with a blow of its axe.

Arcata's magic sends one of the beastmen with crossbows plummeting from the ramparts, and a volley of arrows from the three Dulat archers on the wall take wound one and take out another. At Arcata's side, Janson returns fire on the crossbowmen but hits the parapet. Meanwhile, below the keep hiding in his pigsty Tye turns his crossbow on the approaching whos steps over the prone form of brave trooper Setto, to recieve a bolt in its left eye, killing it instantly.

Sh'aah and Zeebenson have little success in their part of the battle although Sh'aah manages to wound one of the beastmen and when Cassie rides up beside them the beastmen warily begin to retreat.

On the far side of the castle, two beastmen make a break for it, and the unusually skilled beastman appears at the door of the keep behind Aarach.

"Come on you fool," it says to Aarach. "We'll concede this one. There'll be other victories for the Maggot God."

Aarach merely spits a gobbet of blood-flecked phlegm in response and the slender rapier-armed beastmen shakes its goat-like head in annoyance.

[sblock=OOC]
Arcata kills B31
Bastian causes 13 damage to Aarach but the monster is still standing.
Comoray stabilises D3
Shaah causes 3 damage to B13 but doesn't kill it.

Between them, P2 (Dack), D2, D5, D10, D12, D13, D14 and D15 take down Skurg 2, although D2 is hit and knocked out by an AoO as he approaches under the reach of the creature.

D18, D19 and D20 kill B36 and injure B35

P4 (Tye) kills B18 with a critical hit.

Aarach attacks Bastian - miss.

All other beastman attacks miss as well, and pretty much all but Aarach (and the crossbowmen in the keep) are in retreat.

Dead Dulat troops: 6
Injured Dulat troops: 1 (stable), 2, 3 (stable), 4, 6, 7, 8, 11, 16
Injured Penal Legion: 1, 3

Injured Beastmen: 13, 35, 37 (odd one), Aarach
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 7, 2012)

Comoray says another pray for a fallen Dulat soldier while plumbing the depths of his mind for what he knows about this so called "Maggot God" .

[sblock=OOC]Uses stabilize again, and knowledge (religion) with a +4 bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian barely seems to register that the others are in a rout. Instead, he smiles as his opponent chooses to continue their engagement.

"You're not the only one with the blood of the wilds, you malformed aberration," Bastian says, voice filled with an odd mix of rage and glee. "You face a Lion today, skurg! And I will crush you in my maw!" 

His roaring threat comes with another mighty swing, the blade of The Last Lion crunching bone and sinking deep into Aarach's side, met with a bloody smile from Bastian as he wrenches the blade loose.

[sblock=ooc]Bless High Ground Power Attack Challenge Greatsword attack; damage (1d20+8=24, 2d6+8=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 10, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah grinned as the beastman in front of him withdrew, showing bloody teeth in the process. He seemed not to notice, or care much, about the horse next to him. "I said run far. And fast," he stated with a growl.

Hefting his axe again before they could reply or force him to run with a broken rib, Sh'aah stepped forward and swung his weapon in broad arcs - encouraging the creatures to continue their retreat.

[sblock=actions]
5' step forward, full attackvs B13.  

Looks like my luck is tapped out...this is how I remember ye olde die roller behaving!!!
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 11, 2012)

It is pretty much over for Aarach and his beastmen. Some beastmen have fled out the far gate, their numbers too small to be any further threat. Sh'aah drives the last two beastmen left in the bailey before him; Cassie on one side rides up and beheads one, the other is cut down by Dulat trooper Zeebenson.

Greggory orders the Dulat men in to surround the keep, fencing in the strange beastman. He responds by casting a spell of vibrant clashing colours in the direction of troopers Deuce, Karant and Kans but when the colours fade the troopers remain unaffected, blinking away the after effects. In frustration the beastman leaps onto the roof of the outbuilding at the foot of the keep, whilst the beastmen atop the keep fire their crossbows down, winging Karant.

The Dulat archers on the rampart fire a volley of arrows that arc over the keep, and Tye keeps up his sniping from the pigpen, but the cover of the battlements protects the beastmen.

Bastian slices off Aarach's left hand at the wrist. Roaring with pain and anger the huge skurg lashes out wildy with its mangler and Bastian easily turns the blow on his shield where it slides off with a shriek and a shower of sparks.

Comoray stabilises another Dulat trooper; the badly wounded Kwarto. He recalls that the Maggot God is an epiphet given to the dark deity Crom Cruach, also known as the Worm of Night, a vengeful demon worshipped by evil fey and savage races.

[sblock=OOC]
Again I won't spell out every last attack.

P3 (Cassie), critical hit in B13
D17 hits B13, and then again on an AoO as B13 retreats.

The only remaining beastmen are numbers 32 through 35, firing crossbows from the top of the keep. B35 is wounded. B23 and B24 have run off through the southern exit.

D1, D3 and D4 are now stable. D7, D8, D9 and D16 are down and bleeding. D2 is incapacitated, D14 is injured, D6 is dead.

Aarach is badly wounded, and misses Bastian this round.

B37, the odd one, cast colour spray at D12, D14 and D15 who all make their Will save.

Arcata still to act this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2012)

Arcata blinks, startled by the beastman's action. _A spell!_ A sword at his side, and a spell...very interesting! He had been hurt by her previous spell, but she doubted another would be enough to kill him. It was her last shot, and she wanted it to count.

There was Aarach of course...he wasn't the 'true' threat, she was increasingly sure, but as the figurehead of this whole affair she wanted him dead. The intelligent beastman was using him, she thought, to rally the loyalty of the rank and file. A big strong dominating figure they could understand, while the mage pulled his strings from the shadows.

She sent her last gasp of real power winging up to the top of the keep to strike the wounded crossbow-beast, while shouting to the Dulat archers, "Archers! That one there! On the roof!" while pointing at the intelligent beastman who had extricated himself from the swords of those surrounding him, only to put himself squarely in the line of fire. 

(Magic Missile on B35, directing archer fire against the 'strange' one trying to escape.)


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian laughs as he bats aside the skurg's attack. He swings again, but his overconfidence and taunting finally cost him. The skurg dodges out of the way of the blade to The Last Lion's surprise and frustration. 

[sblock=ooc]Ah, well. They can't all be awesome hits. Too bad, though, since that was some sweet damage.  

Bless High Ground Power Attack Challenge Greatsword attack; damage (1d20+8=10, 2d6+8=18)[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2012)

Comoray casts about for any other fallen soldiers who look like they are in need of assistance. It is tempting to issue an order for some of the men to begin gathering the fallen so that he may make use of his more powerful channeled healing, but for the moment it seems better not to chance the remaining beastmen getting away so easily. As for the remaining skurg, it would be wrong for him to get in the way of Bastian winning glory in combat against the enemy champion.

[sblock=OOC]Using stabilize again on anyone who needs it in range, and if there is no one Comoray begins moving towards where Sh'aah, Cassie, and some of the other troop were fighting.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 12, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah's face showed a deep sense of satisfaction as the last beastmen in front of him were slain.  He paused a moment to observe the keep.  There was little else alive and in sight besides the two soldiers and himself.

Glancing up at the keep, Sh'aah heard the continued crack and snap of crossbows firing.  It made sense...archers would be on the roof.  Glad none were facing his way, the ranger turned to the soldier girl on his horse while stowing his weapon.  "Wait.  Need rope," he muttered, putting his right hand out to grab the coil of rope and grappling hook that were stowed in the saddle bags.

[sblock=actions]
Std action:  stow double axe
Move action:  retrieve rope/grappling hook from his horse
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 13, 2012)

Bastian fails to get a decent hit on Aarach, but the badly-wounded skurg is equally unsuccessful, swinging his mangler in broad but clumsy arcs.

Aracta's magic strikes one of the crossbowmen on the keep, and it plummets to the ground with a Wilhelm scream. Meanwhile, Comoray stabilises tropper Otto, perilously close to the hooves of Bastian's horse, and then heads off around the keep to further wounded troops over near Sh'aah.

The spellcasting beastmen turns and leaps neatly fron the roof, running north between buildings. Arrow fire follows him, Janson snaps off a crossbow shot and Tye, no longer pinned down in the pigpen also fires off a shot, but the creature is moving too quickly for them.

The remaining soldiers gather around Bastian and Aarach, uncertain what to do which puts them in danger from the beastmen on the roof. Trooper Dryzen is struck down by a crossbow bolt from above.

[sblock=OOC]
Arcata kills B35

A miss from Aarach on Bastian.

Arrow attacks from D18, D19 and D20 against B37, all miss!

Crossbow from P1 and P4 against B37, also all miss.

D13 is hit for 8 damage by a crossbow bolt.

Comoray stabilises D8.

Dulat troops stable - D1, D3, D4, D8.
Dulat troops incapacitated - D7, D9, D13, D14, D16
Dulat troops dead - D6, D11
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 13, 2012)

Comoray mutters something under his breath as the beastman makes his break for it. He is likely going for the opening they left in the wall, but Lady Arcata is in a perilously exposed position if he decides to wrap around the building. So the crusader abandons, for the moment, his movement towards the fallen Dulat soldiers sets off at a lumbering run straight North towards both Arcata and the exit to the fort while pointing to the Penal Legionnaire in front of him, and then to the opening in the North wall.

[sblock=OOC]Run North 60 ft.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian brings himself back around as his enemy proves to have the same luck as he himself does, but even as he swings again, he realizes the men have gathered in some kind of premature fight ring as bolts injure his troops. The distraction makes the swing go wide, and he swears under his breath at the focus he's lost.

"Are there still beastmen armed and alive?" he shouts to the crowding troops? "Then leave me this one and see to it that at least one of those two things ISN'T true about every other beastman you can see!" he orders to the idlers. 

[sblock=ooc]Blech. The dice are not liking Bastian these last few turns:

Bless High Ground Power Attack Challenge Greatsword attack; damage (1d20+8=13, 2d6+8=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 13, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah turned as a warning cry escaped the lips of the lady soldier riding his horse.  Spotting a beastman darting between buildings to the north, he drew breath between his teeth.  "Beastman not run." he mumbled, a worried expression on his face.  

"Here." he said as he thrust the recently recovered coil of rope and grappling hook at the lady soldier.  Sh'aah turned northwards and set off at a loping run that could eat miles.  Every step jarred his ribs, but he didn't let it bother him.  _No escapings!_

[sblock=ooc]
Handing rope and grappling hook the the penal horse rider, not caring if she will take it or no (consider it dropped, effectively, since I don't want to use an action here).

Run move (120') along the path back to the northern barricade.
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Sep 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


 So....somehow I stopped getting email updates when threads got bumped....got busy at work...and decided I would check manually since I doubted people just dropped off the face of the earth in all the games I was playing. Low and behold, technology has failed me. Not a good excuse but its the one I have. I will jump in again shortly. I'm sorry for the delay.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2012)

Arcata rides around to intercept the fleeing beastman, firing another lance of skyfire from her hand as he comes into view!

(Electric Jolt at B37 after moving into LOS)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 19, 2012)

Dack leads a trio of Dulat soldiers into the keep.

_"Time for some house to house fighting, you slugs,"_ he laughs grimly.

Oblivious that his empire is crumbling around him, Aarach fights on, Bastian continuing to parry the terrible weapon with his now scarred and dented shield.

As Comoray, Sh'aah and Arcata move to block his exit, the unusual beastman dashes towards Sh'aah.

"CROM CRUACH!" it yells as it drives its rapier into the half-orc. The blade merely pricks Sh'aah, but as it does so he is enveloped with a wave of frost, chilling him to the marrow and momentarily staggering him.

Arcata's magic strikes the spellcasting beastman, but doesn't put it down.

[sblock=Sh'aah]
Assuming Sha''h is still conscious after that...

There is evidently something odd about this beastman - spellcasting, un-natural grace, more eloquent - and as the creature rushes towards him Sh'aah's instincts kick in and he realises what it is. This isn't a beastman at all, it's some kind of fey creature pretending to be one.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Aarach - miss Bastian.

B37 - hits Sh'aah for 10 cold and 2 piercing damage, and Sh'aah is _staggered_ for 1 round (may only make one move or standard action)
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 19, 2012)

Brother Comoray looks on with dismay as the wave of frost rolls over Sh'aah. For a moment he considers moving to heal the half-orc, but the best way to take pressure off of him may be to engage the strange beastman himself. Raising his sword, he charges right at the fell minion of Crom Cruach, growling, "Your god no longer holds sway here!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian grits his teeth and takes another swing. His form and follow through are solid, but he's growing to respect the deft dodging of his opponent.

[sblock=ooc]Ambiguous description, since I'm not sure if this one hits or not:

Bless High Ground Power Attack Challenge Greatsword attack; damage (1d20+8=18, 2d6+8=12)[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Sep 20, 2012)

Greggory moves in to flank Bastian's opponent. 

 Bring down the beast men. The monster is already dead, he just doesn't know it yet.

[sblock=ooc] Move to flank Skurg and single attack
Total Damage 4x2 + 5 = 13
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Sep 20, 2012)

Greggory blindsides the beast, its eyes focused on the shinning knight in front of him. Greggory quickly stabs his blade in the creatures side, and ducks away quickly. The beast moans and clutches at its side as his lifeblood leaks onto the earth.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 20, 2012)

Comoray's sword swing takes off the head of the strange beastman. As the head and body tumble to the floor the skin falls off like a shrugged-off cloak, revealing a wizened-looking creature inside, with skin like a cross between dark bark and an écorché picture and pointed teeth and ears on the severed head.

Bastian's sword-blow drives Aarach back, and then Greggory darts in a strikes at a vital point on the giant skurg. It crashes to the floor, dead at last.

It doesn't take long for Tye's party to clear up the crossbowmen in the keep.

Finally, Aarach's Skullcrushers are destroyed or routed, and the keep belongs to the Dulat forces.

[sblock=OOC]
Comoray - attack B37, 13+5=18, hit for 1d10+3=11 damage, enough to kill it.

Bastian and Greggory kill Aarach.

Phew! Finally!  I think future large-scale combats, if they occur, will be conducted a bit more abstractedly since that was tough to keep track of. Now it's the matter of clear-up.

Dulat troops Dead: D6 (Setto), D11 (Alf), D16 (Saxon)
Dulat troops Dying: D9 (Nerfer), D13 (Dryzen)
Dulat troops Stable: D1 (Uno), D3 (Trey), D4 (Kwarto), D7 (Setto), D8 (Otto)
Injured but still up: D14 (Karant), P1 (Janson), P3 (Cassie)
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 20, 2012)

Comoray's exultation is cut short at beheading his foe is cut short by the wonder of the beastman's transformation. But with their foes defeated, he puts it out of his mind for the moment and rushes to stabilize the fallen Dulat troops.

"Gather up the fallen and the wounded into one place!" he shouts. "Velshionne willing, we can have everyone back on their feet in just a few minutes."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2012)

It takes a moment to sink in for Arcata, but as troops spill out onto the roof of the keep, and the leaders of the enemy forces fall, she realizes the battle is won. Brother Comoray's words bring her back from the rush of relief and triumph though, and she dismounts to help with the wounded...moving the ones that can be moved and organizing things so the Brother can focus on doing what he does best.

One more hill, and the celebration can begin. Just one more.


----------



## Axel (Sep 21, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah grunted in surprise as the magical energies swept over him, and was momentarily caught in memories of years gone by.  His lips pulled back into a snarl and he braced to strike as hard as he could.

Comoray's strike from behind beheaded the creature, the half-orc nodding in thanks slowly in his staggered state.  He took a moment to rest, before breaking out in a smile.

Sh'aah laughed loudly at the beastmen's rout, then spat on the corpse of the fairy creature in front of him and kicking it's head away from the rest of the body.  "Tricksy fairy.  You lose today," he said to no-one in particular before laughing again.  He stopped before long; laughing made his broken ribs ache.

Fighting the post-battle shakes, Sh'aah walked towards the most capable soldier that fell on the eastern side - the one that felled nearly as many beastmen as he himself.  Gathering the soldier's body he carried it to the war-priest's gathering point.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

As Greggory moves around behind Bastian's opponent, the cavalier blanches. The one-handed skurg falls, but it's the mounted human who shouts out in shock and outrage. Blood rushing to his face, Bastian moves Bulwark over to Greggory, pointing his gore-covered sword to the man.

"I called for single combat!" he bellows. "A Lion has honor! He does not backstab a duel!" The Last Lion wheels about on his horse, sword held high as he turns toward his men. "He ..."

Bastian's righteous indignation falters as his focused rage begins to ebb, and for the first time since he entered into combat with Aarach, he takes in his surroundings again. He looks to the fallen men, and to the wounded doing what they can to carry their comrades to within Cormoray's sphere of influence. His gaze sweeps over the inhuman bodies of the enemy, to the broken and worn out fort around them.

Finally, his sword falls to his side as his eyes rest on Arcata. Disheveled from the fight, the last noble of House Dulat was shoulder-to-shoulder with commoners, dragging the wounded as if she had never known priviledge.

Bastian turned back to Greggory, his fury gone and replaces with a shamed humililty. He slid from Bulwark's back, and moved to the penal legion's leader. 

"This is ... not the world I come from," he says softly. "I don't yet know the rules, but I think today's shown me that I have much to learn."

The horseman pulls his good cloak into one hand, using it to wipe the gore from his blade before returning the broadsword to its sheathe. Then he proffers his hand to Greggory.

"Thank you for teaching me the first lesson."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2012)

Once the wounded are in place, and she can do nothing more for them, Arcata finds her horse and gets back on its back. She trots over to where the soldiers of what was now a House remade...humble as it was...were gathering near Bastian and Brother Comoray. When she starts speaking, her words are musing, conversational...but with enough lung power to carry and be heard over mutters and murmurs.

"A great man once said that there is no soil more sacred than that which you have bled on," she says, looking around and making eye contact with each man. "It forges a bond. Makes it more than just dirt you stand on."

She raises her voice a bit, now in full-fledged oratory mode. "For weeks we traveled together, having just one thing in common...a knowledge that we were leaving our pasts behind us, with no sure hope of what was ahead. A hard march, and when we arrived we were greeted not with a warm hearth, soft beds and good food...but with violence, and chaos."

Her blue eyes glinted as she gave them a proud, steely look. "Now we have bled for this land, and it is ours. And we are its." Arcata flung out a hand to point at the breach in the wall.

"It doesn't matter what you left behind, or who you were before you stepped through that breach to fight this fight! You are now a lion! A lion of Dulat!"

Like the sun coming out from behind a cloud, Arcata smiled at them all, steel melting to beneficience. "And you are home."


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 21, 2012)

The corners of Brother Comoray's mouth turn up, though he does not smile. It was a good speech as these things go, but it was not his first. And more importantly, his devotion to the Lady Magnificient was what made him who he was. All his victories were in honour of Velshionne.

Once the fallen and injured have been gathered around, Comoray signals the soldiers to make sure that any beastman within ten paces are well and dead, and then he channels the blessings of his goddess. The crusader is pleasantly surprised when the power of the healing blessing appears to have increased greatly. It is as good as proof that Velshionne is pleased with their victory.

As those previously wounded stir, Comoray notices that three of the men have not recovered. "The Lady Magnificent has truly blessed us today," he begins. "The glory House Dulat has won here pleases, her. But it has not been without loss. Three of our brothers, Troopers Setto, Alf, and Saxon, have been taken by Velshionne into her arms. This is not a tragedy. The spirits of these men will not want for anything in the home of the Goddess, having earned their place. But we will not forget the sacrifice of their wordly lives."


----------



## Axel (Sep 22, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah sat in the shade of the keep as the group's leaders spoke and did their thing. He didn't care much what they had to say. Actions always speak louder that words. Actions show your power, and he had a much better idea of the leaders now than he did yesterday. 

As he sat, the ranger tore strips of cloth from his cloak and blanket to bind up the handful of still bleeding wounds and scratches. The number of small cuts and bruises picked up on his arms in a fight always amazed Sh'aah. He simply didn't feel them until later, when it looked like he'd gone walking through a bramble patch. 

Sh'aah thought as he sat as well. Thought of many things, though slowly, which is how all thought should. Mostly, he wanted to think about how a fairy could hide as a beastman and come to lead a pack and take over a fort. It set a dangerous example to the other fairies. The ranger was sure that the Wardens would need to know sooner, rather than later. But his thoughts kept returning to this strange priest's god. Sh'aah had heard of priests who could act as living conduits for the gods but had never met one before. Gods had always been a background concept for him, to explain why it rained one day but not the other, not a tangible and forceful power in the world. The idea was, well, interesting... Sh'aah resolved to speak more to the priest in the coming days.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 28, 2012)

The business of tidying up begins.

The beastmen have pretty much gutted all of the buildings, although some items such as the blacksmith's forge and tools are beyond their ability to destroy completely.

Inside the keep itself is a nightmare of filth and stench, with a crude and disgusting altar built from bones (presumably the remains of the other keep inhabitants since there is no sign of anyone else). Brother Comoray thinks that this foul construction is a dedication to the dark god Crom Cruach, the Worm of Night, the Maggot God. 

There is plenty of work to be done clearing and cleaning the keep and repairing the walls to the bailey.

About a week later, on the Day of the Pigeon in the Month of Germinal, a strange wagon approaches the keep from across the hills and dales. Brightly coloured and pulled by two giant flightless birds, the wagon pulls up just out of bowshot. The driver, whose slender form is bulked out by the brightly be-ribboned cape that he wears, stands in the traces and raises a hand in greeting.

"Hail the Keep!" he calls. "Word has reached me that civilised folk have returned. Kindly inform the master that Tzintzan Ryal has come to trade."

[sblock=OOC]
Let me know if there are any particular preperations and modifications you would like to make to the keep in this time, also anything that you would like to set in motion between defeating Aarach and the arrival of Tzintzan Ryal.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 28, 2012)

Brother Comoray has his hands full between overseeing the burial of the fallen Dulat soldiers in an suitable area within the fort (and honour given due to their role in liberating it), the burning of the beastmen bodies, the careful destruction and cleansing of the foul altar of Crom Cruach, and finally the cleaning up of one of the buildings to serve as the shrine of Velshionne (assuming there was not a known shrine from before the fall to the beastmen). However, he does not complain; this is the work he came here for. He just hopes he will be able to convince Arcata that a proper shrine ought to be the first order of business after the most needed repairs to the defencive structures.


----------



## Axel (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

The week after the battle Sh'aah kept largely alone.  He found work for himself outside the keep's walls foraging and hunting for food, the now-garisson's supplies couldn't and wouldn't last all that long.  Food and water should have been the first priority of everyone, but it seemed to Sh'aah that some took such things for granted.  _Maybe they had grown up in towns and had others to bring food to them for gold_ he mused.

While scouting out the surrounding area on the day after the battle, Sh'aah sent a message to the Marshalls outlining events.  It was short and to the point, like messages should be:

"Humans win, few dead.  Beastmen all dead.  Strange fairy in beastman shape ruled.  Staying here for now."

Waiting for something to happen, there were definitely worse places to be than out in the fresh air of the hills, he thought.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2012)

Arcata sets about the business of ruling. The first rule of ruling of course; delegation. 

Bastian moves from being the 'last' Lion to the commander of the Lions. Their first task is to make the Keep habitable and safe, in that order. At first Arcata wants to put Ararach's head out where the banner on the road is, but she changes her mind when advised that such a move might incite the beastmen rather than intimidating them. 

Sha'ah she offers the position of Master Ranger to, and asks him to choose two men from the ranks that he believes have some promise in that area to work with him and learn from him. Since the beastmen that held the keep apparently were not discriminating about what they ate, there are no existing stores. The rations from the journey are nearly out, so she emphasizes to Sha'ah that if he needs more men, he'll have them. A stone wall with no food behind it is no better than open plains in a siege.

She asks Greggory to rejoin the restored Keep as Watch Commander, he and his small crew would be tasked with keeping the peace within the keep walls, and aiding in defense. Since they are familiar with the area around the keep, she asks for their help with procuring food and materials as well, though that wouldn't be their usual job description. In this delicate time though, all hands were needed.

Arcata does promise Brother Cormoray a shrine of some kind, once the immediate essentials of food and security are seen to. As the only priest in the walls, he needs no official appointment from her, but when the shrine is built it will be the only spiritual structure anywhere near...making his god the only game in town, as it were.

From there it's mostly logistics and planning...balancing the needs of the moment against the likely needs of the future. Resolving the disputes that Greggory and his men bring before her, though with only a relatively small force in the keep, those disputes are not particularly troubling for the moment.

The arrival of the merchant gets her attention, not the least of which for the speed at which news has traveled. Arcata goes to the keep wall to see him for herself.

"Let him in," she tells the man at the post, then turns to Bastian. "Keep the men ready for trouble, but lets not be too obvious about it. It's all but certain he's more than what he seems, but that doesn't necessarily make him an enemy."

Arcata waves Sha'ah over and asks, "You know something of the fey in these parts, yes? Can you tell if this is one?"

(OOC - Priorities would be, I would think:
1) Food and sanitation. We need a place where we can eat, and not get the plague.
2) Restore the wall. Our own tactics show that that hole makes the keep very hard to defend.
3) Restore palisade and secure the area around the keep. Ideally more people will be coming, and they won't all fit in the Keep itself. We'll need to be able to protect them, and having housing for them.

What do you guys think? Oh, and Arcata casts Detect magic just before this guy comes into the gate, so she can see if he's carrying auras with him.)


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

[sblock=ooc]Blargh. Level up is taking forever for me. I don't do martial characters very often, so I'm once again stumped on feats. I'll probably just go with Mounted Combat, since it's a prereq for a fair amount of stuff that a cavalier probably should be doing.  
But, shouldn't hold up the RP portion here, so in order to keep from being the bottleneck...[/sblock]

The week after the battle is something of a jumble for Bastian. In the space of one bloody battle, he'd gone from being a semi-fugitive and the last of his order, to seeing the prospect of actually and finally reclaiming his birthright and that of House Dulat. It was a dizzying proposition.

But none of that was possible if he couldn't make order out of the chaos they'd wrought to secure the keep. Arcata had taught him one important lesson with her speech, that the group was stronger if they all felt included. This couldn't be a simple regiment. It had to be a family to bring the kind of fire they'd need to keep themselves alive.

The first of the New Order of the Lion stripped himself of his well-made armor, then. Left behind his greatsword for a borrowed hunting knife and axe, and set about leading by example. He set his back to each and every task he ordered the troops to engage in: digging first graves, then trenches; lifting rock and mortar to shore up the back wall; cleaning the game Sha'ah and his new apprentices brought; and, of course, taking watches and patrols, where armor, sword, and mount all returned to their proper places. They were building their new home, and Bastian was bound and determined they would all build it--and defend it--together. 

Bastian was in the middle of helping thatch the roof for the eventual temple when word came of the visitor at the gate. He hurried down the ladder, asking Karant to fetch his armor and blade while he met with Arcata by the wall. He was doing his best to wipe dirt and sweat from his brow and exposed arms as he arrived at his lady's side. 

At her order, the young man nodded. 

"I was thinking it was just about time for some training exercises, anyway," he offers with a smirk. "Gives us an excuse to pull a few more men back into arms and armor without lining them all up behind you."

He moves back down to the front gate, where Karant waits to help him into the plate as Nerfer runs to call for the 'training exercises.' When Arcata joins them, Bastian signals Vanto to open the gate.

[sblock=ooc]Now, hopefully I read back far enough and didn't just accidentally bring someone back from the dead in my random troop assignments.  [/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Oct 7, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah crossed to Arcata as she beckoned, and listened to her question.  He shrugged.  "Too far to know.  All fairies are tricky.  None honest."  With nothing more to add and no further questions he walked back to the ramparts and watched the creature with folded arms.

[sblock=ooc]
I'm thinking there should be some arrow consumption or similar to allow for hunting and food gathering processes.  Still, I'm at a loss as to how to guesstimate how many arrows feeding a group of 30-odd for a week will require.  Or am I completely wrong, and we found a sizable cache of arrows buried in the dungeons?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 10, 2012)

Tzintzan Ryal's outlandish wagon rolls through the gate, the two large bird trotting with a disjointed yet graceful stride. He pulls up in the square near the well.

"I see you've been doing some redecorating," he says, looking around. "I approve." With a flourish of his garish cape he leaps down from the wagon and bows deeply.

"I am Tzintzan Ryal, itinerant trader for the outlands," he says. "I have a range of minor goods for sale, mere trinkets really but many things useful to life beyond the bounds of civilisation. Pots and pans, knives, fishing lures, bird nets, tools, materials, preserved food, medicines, and what I don't carry I can find one way or another. Also, I am willing to trade information, a boon to newcomers to this region."

He smiles broadly, a showman's smile. 

[sblock=Sh'aah]
As Tzintzan Ryal pulls back his hood you notice that his ears are subtly pointed. Not a full elf, but bearing elf blood. Also, worked into the designs on the outside of his wagon, is the emblem of the Wardens of the Midnight Sun.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Arcata]
Tzintzan Ryal, and his wagon, display and aura of moderate abjuration, but there are no specific magical loci.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Regarding supplies etc., there probably ought to be some system for determining supplies of food and other materials, although I don't want to get too bogged down in numbers for it. Arrows are probably okay for now - my thought is that amongst the soldiers there are a smattering of Craft skills that are not listed on the character sheets. However, will look into this.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2012)

Arcata smiled. Misgivings aside, it was nice to have something _familiar_ there. A reminder that they weren't the only people left alive in the world, with monsters closing in all around. Civilization ticked on beyond the walls of the Keep, out of sight but never out of mind.

Of course, as far as Arcata knew, the only money the Keep had to spend was what was in her purse. What was left of her stipend from the College, now diminished by she and Bastian's time spent incognito. The caravan to the keep had been by Imperial decree, and paid for with royal coin...but all that money had been spent in outfitting the expedition.

Even so, it wouldn't do to let Tzintan know that. And for pots and pans...even the sum she had might suffice for such mundane, but necessary, accoutrements.

"Trade is welcome, and news doubly so," she replied. "We'll take a look at what you have. As for the information...why don't you come inside? The keep's still a bit rough, but I'd be a poor host not to offer you fire, food and rest."

(OOC - Arcata has 65gp...which is not bad if we're just buying normal household goods, at the approximate prices in the SRD. However, I don't know what the caravan brought with it, as far as supplies. As far as I know we weren't expecting to have to resupply a household, but we must have had -some- kind of cooking/eating/etc implements with us.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 11, 2012)

OOC: My assumption for the gear carried by the Dulat troops is something along the lines of a Roman sarcina, and as I recall the party does have some pack mules with extra equipment. I think we can assume that there is enough general gear to be moderately self-sufficient for a while, although not beyond a very basic field camp level of comfort.


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian, back in his armor, fell back into the Silent Bodyguard role he'd assumed since Arcata and he escaped to their current life. He didn't imagine his liege needed any help negotiating for basic supplies, but he also wasn't about to assume there wasn't some surprise brewing. Nothing seems simple or straightforward since the Dulat massacre.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 11, 2012)

"I thank you kindly ma'am," says Ryal. He unhitches a bag from his wagon and pours out a measure of seed in front of his two flightless birds who begin to feed.

"This is Yirk, and this is Yark," he says.

_"Yirk"_ says Yirk.

_"Yark"_ says Yark.

"And might I be permitted to know to whom I am speaking?" asks Ryal.


----------



## Axel (Oct 14, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah waited impassively through the introductory exchanges.  This creature was a half-breed like himself, which meant he didn't dislike it on sight.  The half-breed traveled with his allegiances and symbology written plainly, for any that had the eyes to see it.

Sh'aah stood taller amongst the crowd gathering and adjusted his pendant and symbology.  If the half-breed had eyes, as he suspected, it would see.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2012)

"I'm Lady Arcata of House Dulat," she replied. She still had to fight back a flinch when she said it like that. It still reminded her of things she'd rather...if not forget entirely, than at least put out of her mind for now.

"Are there other towns in the area that would be friendly?" she asked. "This was the Empire's farthest outpost, but a traveling merchant like yourself doesn't usually stray _too_ far from his customers."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2012)

Tzintzan Ryal gives a florid bow.

"Well met, My Lady," he says and gives Arcata a sly glance as he stands. "And how are House Dulat weathering the changes in the Empire? Or rather, Commonwealth as it now stands. I gather the old noble houses are having a somewhat trying time of things."

"Ah now, other settlements. There's not a lot beyond Last Ferry. Once there were farmsteads across this land, but I suspect the beastmen have finished them off. If My Lady has a map of the area, I can tell her where to look. I would also seek out he dwarves of the Zwergenberg if I were looking for allies in the area. Again, I can show you on a map."


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian glances to Arcata, shrugging slightly. It seemed reasonably safe to give the man a look at maps. He turned his gaze to Sh'ah and Greggory, both in possession of better (or at least more recent) maps than the vague and inaccurate parchment they'd brought along on the voyage. He was still leary of taking too many liberties with Greggory's men, so he held off sending one of his own runners to claim the penal legion's equipment.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> Tzintzan Ryal gives a florid bow.
> 
> "Well met, My Lady," he says and gives Arcata a sly glance as he stands. "And how are House Dulat weathering the changes in the Empire? Or rather, Commonwealth as it now stands. I gather the old noble houses are having a somewhat trying time of things."
> 
> "Ah now, other settlements. There's not a lot beyond Last Ferry. Once there were farmsteads across this land, but I suspect the beastmen have finished them off. If My Lady has a map of the area, I can tell her where to look. I would also seek out he dwarves of the Zwergenberg if I were looking for allies in the area. Again, I can show you on a map."




To her credit, Arcata's face betrayed no hint of the storm that the merchant's words stirred up. Only someone who knew her fairly well would understand what the slightly too-long pause meant. She'd been thrown off balance for a moment, but recovered with a smile.

"Dulat has had some troubles," she says, "But troubled times can be opportunities as well. I have great aspirations for this place. Now...maps."

She looked back at the others, momentarily considering. Who to ask to get the maps? Sha'ah probably knew them best, but Greggory was really more 'in charge' of the inside of the keep. Yes, that would be best

"Watch Commander Greggory," she said, "have someone bring those maps out here, please."

Arcata's smile remained when she turned back to Ryal. 

"In the meantime, perhaps we can take a look at what you've brought to trade," she suggests. "And...I'm curious, how long have the beastmen plagued this area? Was there no protection for those farms when they first appeared?"


----------



## Axel (Oct 24, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah waited impassively.  Enough time had passed for his message to have reached the Marshals.  This creature could easily represent their reply and show how they viewed this new military force fitting into the regional power structure.  He resolved to say nothing that might change the information that would be conveyed.  Sh'aah waited and watched, giving nothing away.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2012)

Greggory sends for the maps, and answers Arcata's question on behalf of Tzintzan.

"This keep was supposed to protect the farms," he says, "if the commander hadn't been so keen on lining his own pockets." He spits. "Last patrol that was sent out never came back. Then we kinda stopped bothering."

A map is bought over, although it too is little more than a schematic and mostly vague arund the edges. Tzintzan Ryal and Greggory are able to point out the farmsteads - the nearest is about 2 miles northeast of the keep.

Further north, mountains are marked on the map, about three day's travel, east of the eaves of the forest with mysterious lights.

"The Zwergenberg dwarves have a trading outpost in this pass here," says Tzintzan, pointing to the map. "Haven't been there myself for a while, but they used to be friendly enough. For dwarves."

He throws open the side of his wagon.

"Now, my Lady, if your people would care to examine my wares," he moves in closer to Arcata and adds, quietly, "and then I think we need to speak privately, you and your tracker there," he indicates Sh'aah.

OOC: Ryal's wagon effectively contains any mundane item from the lists, but no weapons or armour. He's only got one of anything over 100 gp.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 2, 2012)

Brother Comoray approaches the wagon to examine its contents. Though he is not wanting in terms of equipment, there are perhaps some things he could make use of, and there is not much else out here to use his remaining gold on. 

His eyes linger momentarily on a journal, which could be useful in recording the trials of his "congregation" , but to buy it and ink would be beyond his means. A simple chalk board with chalk could be useful is ordering tasks. He briefly looks to the wood and stoneworking tools as well as he considers whether to make a purchase.

[sblock=OOC]Would we have brought tools necessary for rebuilding the keep with us (wood and stoneworking), or is that something that would be useful to purchase now?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2012)

Arcata eyes the merchant for a moment, then nods.

"Bastian, Greggory, Brother Comoray...start a list together of what we'll need. I'll be back in a moment to go over it before we talk price."

She gestures towards the door to the keep and beckons Sha'ah as well.

"This way."

Once inside she ushers any guards at post within out and gives Tzintzan a querying look, inviting him to speak his mind.

[sblock]My sense is that we didn't expect to find the keep in shambles, so we may have brought some very basic stuff we'd need to resupply it, but probably nothing like what we'd need for the scale of work to be done now.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian starts to open his mouth as Arcata dismisses him from attending her audience with the stranger, but thinks better of it. She was negotiating; the last thing she needed was to seem lacking in authority among her own people. 

Instead, Bastian locks eyes with Sha'ah a moment as the scout turns to follow his mistress. It's clear from the nature of his glare that he's entrusting the Lady Dulat's safety to the half-orc.

Then, stomach in knots, Bastian turns to join Greggory and Cormoroy in assessing the merchant's wares, though there's a mild distraction to his engagement as he keeps one ear open for trouble.


----------



## Axel (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah shrugs his shoulders and turns to follow the lady and the newcomer with his long strides.  He is puzzled by the look Bastian threw him.  _I don't think he trusts his shadow...  Wonder why he worries so much?  Maybe he is just angry to be here._


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2012)

OOC: On supplies, I figure Shay has it right - the Dulat troops are equipped for soldiers on the march (I recall there were some mules too) and I expect that they have tents, a portable forge for field repairs and the like, probably a bit of timber, but not the supplies for completing the building of the keep, nor repairing the breech beyond earthworks - they could dismantle one or more of the outbuildings as spares.

They have trail food to last a while, but will need to trade with Last Ferry or somewhere for regular supplies, and to be self-sufficient will need grain and/or animals.

[sblock=Arcata and Sh'aah]
Cassie follows Arcata, having appointed herself (as the only other woman) as an impromptu bodyguard and lady-in-waiting, and Tzintzan ignores her, although she glares at him.

"I come here not only as a trader, my Lady," he says, "but as a representative of the Wardens of the Midnight Sun. We're a loose organisation who try to keep the peace out here on the outland. Rangers, traders," he glances at Sh'aah, "half-orc trackers. We've learned about this Aarach Skullcrusher and his fey shapechanger - I believe it was a creature we call a skinstealer."

Ryal sits down and puts his feet up on the table in the keep's one and only hall.

"This is worrying. It shows that the Unseelie Court is interfering in mortal affairs, and it seems that Crom Cruach worship is spreading as well. I would ask you, my lady, as a representative of civilised folks, to help us in our struggle against these dark fey. In return we can offer our help and friendship, and whatever meagre resources the Wardens have to give."
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 7, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

[sblock=Secret.Meeting...]
Sh'aah stands stoically, arms folded across his chest. The names and words meant little to him, save that the fairies were increasing their activities. _Stupid fairies. I will stomp their skulls to dust..._

At the offer of an alliance, Sh'aah glanced at Arcata to gauge her body language as well as words in response.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 7, 2012)

"From my own gold reserves I have enough to purchase one set each of stoneworking and woodcutting tools," says Comoray to Bastian and Greggory. "Also, I was thinking I would buy a chalkboard and some chalk to post messages or instructions where everyone will be able to see it. I would have a few coins left afterwards which I may hang onto."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2012)

[sblock=The Meeting]Arcata glances at Sha'ah just for a moment, but otherwise her attention is entirely on Tzint.

_They didn't know who I was, who I'd be. It's natural they'd want to see before they appeared...and that they'd be willing to 'out' Sha'ah implies that they've decided to trust me. Still, it makes me wonder who else is keeping an eye on us..._

"I appreciate the risk you are willing to take coming forward to me like this," she says, "And I'm happy to say that the goals of the Wardens sound very compatible with my own. Before I make any pledges though, I'd need a clearer idea of what exactly you would be asking of me. Seeking peace in these parts is a phrase that can have more than one interpretation. I'm no conqueror, and I've no plans to try to be a tyrant, but I can't promise I'll never lift sword if my people are threatened."[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"Tools are good, but we should see what we can do to supplement our planting, provided we get things settled enough here to do at least subsistence farming," Bastian offers. "I just hope I don't have to ask Bulwark to pull a plow; he'll never forgive me."









*OOC:*


Can't find a plow in the SRD, but was thinking farming implements might be a good idea, and if there were seed packs, some of those. Bastian only has 10 gp to contribute, but he'll give what he can.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 9, 2012)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can't find a plow in the SRD, but was thinking farming implements might be a good idea, and if there were seed packs, some of those. Bastian only has 10 gp to contribute, but he'll give what he can.




[[sblock=OOC] I'd rule it as being equivalent to "Artisan's Tools", only for Profession (farmer) rather than a Craft - same kind of thing ultimately. That would give you a pretty good set of items, not just the ploughshare but maybe harness, see drill etc. (specifics can be hand-waved), since 5gp would be a relative lot for a peasant farmer to afford.  As for seeds, a look at the Commodities table gives us 1 cp for a pound of wheat - use that as a guideline for other plants too. I don't know offhand what kind of area that would plant, and how many people that could support, nor how much bread that could be ground to. The exacts figures don't matter too much but I'll see if I can get an idea to play with.[/sblock]

Whilst Comoray and Bastion peruse Tzintzan Ryal's wagon, a voice like creaking floorboards suddenly announces "Hey buddy, don't touch if ya ain't gonna buy." It seems to come from a carved wooden face on one of the uprights of the wagon. The face rolls its eyes. "'Course, if yer payin', just place the moolah on my tongue. Aaaah." It opens its mouth wide and sticks out a long wooden tongue.

[sblock=Secret Meeting]
Ryal gives a polite chuckle.

"Of course, My Lady," he says. "Although I'm a trader not a fighter, the Wardens as a whole aren't opposed to the idea of violence. Provided it's pointed in the right direction, of course. Whilst the orc tribes might be willing to trade, there's little chance of dealing nicely with beastmen. I just think it would be good if the Wardens could count you, and this keep, as an ally." He smiles a disarming smile.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 10, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

[sblock=Secret Meeting]
Watching Arcata, Sh'aah noticed her...well....femininity. It was strange in a way. Although he'd been well aware that she was female, he hadn't noticed, in a way. It was hard to explain, even to herself. She really was quite strikingly attractive, especially in profile, and doubly so next to the plainness of Cassie.

Sh'aah decided to speak up. _Hope I don't wreck things. _"Wardens are not secret and hidden. Idea is simple really. You need help? We help. You dangerous to good people? We dangerous too."
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian starts as a panel of the wagon appears to speak. 

"I ... and who, exactly, are you? Your ... partner?... didn't introduce us?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2012)

[sblock=It's A Secret!]_Arcata nodded at Sha'ah, then with a smile said, "Well I can't fault that. Allies then, and I apologize if I seemed hesitant. The place I came from is one where everyone offering a hand in friendship was hiding a knife behind their back in the other one. Thankfully I haven't been part of that world for long, or who knows what it would have done to me."

She offers Tzint a hand. "It sounds like we both need a friend if what you say about the fey around here is true. We will help the Wardens whenever we can."[/sblock]_


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2012)

[sblock=Meeting]
Tzintzan leaps to his feet and takes Arcata's hand, and then kisses it, giving a florid bow. 

"I'm not unfamiliar with court life, My Lady," he says with a grin. "I wonder what this new regime will be like." He steps back, business-like again. "There is, perhaps, something that you can help us with," he says. "I mentioned the Zwergenberg dwarves before. They have an outpost up in Fanjyr Pass, but we've heard nothing from them for a while, and the last Warden who went there never returned. Now, if _somebody_ were to commit some forces to investigating..."
[/sblock]

The wooden face gives a creaking laugh.

"Partner?" it says. "That's a good 'un. The name's Wagon. The boss leaves me in charges of sales when he's doin' business someplace else. So, ya gonna buy anythin' buddy, or just stand there gawpin'? Anyone'd think ya'd never seen a talkin' wagon before."


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*



Dr Simon said:


> "That's a good 'un. The name's Wagon. The boss leaves me in charges of sales when he's doin' business someplace else. So, ya gonna buy anythin' buddy, or just stand there gawpin'? Anyone'd think ya'd never seen a talkin' wagon before."




"That's because I haven't?" the no-longer-last Lion offers, starting to recover. Seems life was even more different out here than he'd ever imagined. The young soldier closed his eyes, took a deep breath, and came back with his composure. 

"From what we were discussing, I think a set of woodworking and stoneworking tools, these standard farm implements, and ... what kind of seed packs do you have? We need bread, certainly, but some proper vegetables would go a long way, as well. There's only so much more of Sh'aah's venison I can take without something green to spruce it up. And I'm a course sort; I have to imagine Arc... The Lady Dulat's missing proper entrees."


----------



## Axel (Nov 14, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

[sblock=Secret Women's Business?]
Sh'aah grunted at the mention of the Dwarves.  Once, a year or more back, he had wandered near to their lands.  _Dwarves not like me.  Must be orc blood...  Could be hard trip._ 

He spoke up, "Easy to find road.  Dwarves like straight lines.  Also have much metal."


[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 14, 2012)

Wagon gives a sort of grunting sound, and some drawers open in a big merchant's chest. There are some small parcels wrapped in brown paper inside.

"I got all the seed ya need," it says in a sing-song voice. A beam of the wagon folds down, the assorted tools hanging from it jangling as it moves. "And I got the tools, if you got the talent."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 14, 2012)

Brother Comoray retrieves his small store of coins from his backpack and forks over the ten gold pieces required to pay for the tools. He decides to wait to see how much money is needed for more essential items before inquiring after the slate and chalk.


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian produces his own coin, offering up payment for the farming tools, then calling over Dewey and Nerfer. 

"You two grew up on farms, right? Give us a bit of advice on what you think will grow 'round here and yield something edible."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2012)

[sblock=The whole point of having a secret meeting is to tell the world you're having a secret meeting! Why did you keep it secret?!]Arcata can't help but chuckle at how the two are double-teaming her. Not two seconds after agreeing to help, now they wanted her to do something. Well that wagon could be driven both ways.

"Well," she says, "I was planning on sending an envoy to the dwarves regardless. With the information you've given me, I'll plan accordingly, and make sure we find out what happened to your man." With a smile she adds, "Maybe some of those resources you talked about would help, if there's danger there. What can you offer?"[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2012)

Dewey and Nerfer jump to help Bastian, offering all sorts of advice that appears helpful. Wagon swallows the money, and it ratttles down somewhere inside the depths of the vehicle.

Meanwhile...

[sblock=Secret Meeting]
"Welll...," Ryal glances sideways at Sh'aah. "We can offer the services of a guide who knows the area. Any of your party speak Dwarven? I think we can probably rustle up a translator - they can speak the Common tongue, of course, but dwarves always look more favourably on those who at least try to speak their language. 

"My Lady, we should probably return to your men before that young knight thinks I've murdered you. If you'll take one more piece of advice, send envoys to Last Ferry, let them know that the keep will protect them again."
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 21, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

[sblock=Secret Meeting]
Sh'aah shrugs as Ryal volunteers him.  "Dwarfs do not make me welcome.  Easy to find dwarf house though.  And I be hard to kill.  We go soon." the last sentence sounding almost like a question.

Turning to leave the building he caught sight of Cassie lurking around the door.  "Why you come?  You say nothing?" he asks, fixing her with a stare.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2012)

[sblock=Secret Meeting]
Cassie returns Sh'aah's stare.

"Someone's got to make sure the Lady Arcata is safe, green-boy" she replies.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 23, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah laughed at Cassie.  "You keep her safe from sky then..."  Still silently laughing the half orc walked passed Cassie and headed back outside toward the wagon.  _Still need a knife.  Stupid leaving without it._


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2012)

"Last Ferry," Arcata repeats. She nods slowly. More than just food and water and mortar, the keep needed people. She had no idea if anyone else was coming from the civilized lands, but they might be able to recruit some young men and their families with promises of work, and that their homes would be protected. "Sh'aah will know the way, I'm sure. Thank you. As for the dwarven tongue...I'll ask Greggory and Bastian. They know their men."

She gives Cassie a wry look. "I apologize," she says to Ryal. "We're still rough around the edges here. When you come next time, you will find a house in order, not a keep freshly taken."

"Now, lets to the business of business."

Outside she gives Cassie a pat on the arm as she passes and heads back to the cart.

"How goes the purchasing?" Arcata asks, in high spirits. "I see no blood on the ground, which seems like a good beginning."


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian pats the former farmers on the back as Arcata arrives.

"With a little help from the men, I think we have at least the start of some farming," he says by way of congratulations and thanks for their aid. Then his eyebrow raises as he jerks his thumb behind him. 

"Also, apparently carts talk here," he adds.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 29, 2012)

"Ah, you've met Wagon then?" says Ryal. "I trust he kept a civil tongue in his... er, head, so to speak?"


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 30, 2012)

"I have the important things I was looking for," says Comoray. "Unfortunately two sets of tools will only be enough to get a full working schedule for four men, but that will have to do for now."

Comoray scratches his head. The crusader feels like he has been forgetting something... Ah! "Would you be able to take any beastman equipment off our hands, if we cleaned it up a bit, or are we going to have to offer it to the dwarves?" he asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2012)

Arcata comes over to the wagon, eying it curiously.

"It...talks?" she asks. "That's impressive magic for a traveling peddler here on the edge of civilization. Brother, I have some funds I was saving for just such a purpose. Let me see what you're getting and I'll add my coin to yours."

"Also, Bastian? Greggory? Do you have anyone who can speak the Dwarven tongue?"


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 1, 2012)

"I had enough coin on hand for a set of woodworking tools and a set of stoneworking tools," says Brother Comoray. "They will be invaluable for making repairs to the fort and the buildings. That is enough for four men working in two shifts. Given our limited numbers though, I do not know how many men beyond that you wish to spare for building and repairs. If we must, one more of each set of tools would probably be enough to tide us over until we gain access to more resources."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2012)

"Sure I talk, Lady," says the wagon. "Whaddya want, I should do a tap dance as well?"

"A gift from a friend," says Ryal breezily. "I'm happy to arrange further supplies from Last Ferry and beyond, if I don't have what you need right away, although it will take a little time to organise."

OOC:  As a rough rule of thumb, I think that each 1gp spent covers resources to feed one man for one month, assuming that no disasters occur, and that all of the agriculture works. But we shall see about this in future.


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC:  As a rough rule of thumb, I think that each 1gp spent covers resources to feed one man for one month, assuming that no disasters occur, and that all of the agriculture works. But we shall see about this in future.












*OOC:*


Bastian had 10 gp total to contribute to the purchases, and I believe Cormoroy offered up the same. I believe we've gotten three sets of 'artisan's tools,' (woodworking, stoneworking, and farming).  That's 15 gp.  So we currently have enough for seeds and suchlike to cover ... 5 of us. Yoinks!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2012)

It might ease Bastian and the Brother's minds when Arcata produces her purse. Though her funds were not much compared to what she was used to, it dwarfed what they had to spend. Seed...tools for harvesting and growing...and just plain foodstuffs; whatever the wagon had.

"A tap-dancing wagon would be something to see," she replies to the plucky cart with a smirk. "I may just have to call your bluff on that someday." Arcata turns back to Ryal. "I think it would be best if a meeting between us and Last Ferry were arranged. Are you heading there next? If so, would you deliver a letter to whoever is in charge there? We have more to discuss than just trade...though trade will be a very important part of it."

(OOC - Arcata has a total of 65 gold pieces on her person. She can use roughly 50, I think, to buy a couple of months of food...assuming the wagon has that much...to give us time to get on our feet. The other 15 she can either hold onto, or buy further materials as needed. What do you guys think?)


----------



## Axel (Dec 12, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah grunted as the leaders openly showed weakness and indecisiveness in front of Ryal.        "Demand tribute.  And men.  And food.  Not negotiate..."    He walks off in frustration, intending to do a circuit of the walls, such as they were, to make sure nobody had sneaked up to the keep while everyone else was occupied elsewhere.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2012)

Arcata glances after Sh'aah, but decides the time is not right for that particular discussion. Instead she looks back at Ryal and awaits his response to her requests.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 17, 2012)

"I will return to Last Ferry tomorrow," says Ryal, "If I may be permitted to remain here overnight? I'd be happy to convey a message for you. The closer the alliances out here the better for everyone." He turns to the others. "Brother, you seem keen for one of these," he hands over a slate and chalk from Wagon. "Please, take it as a free gift, in hopes of future trade. I will see what I can do to source anything that I don't already carry. Leave a list with with the Lady's letter."

Meanwhile:

"My men can swear in at least ten different languages," says Greggory, "But I don't think any of them can speak any dwarven of any use."

OOC: If you want to select one of the Dulat men as a dwarven speaker, that's fine.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2012)

Brother Comoray graciously accepts the gift. "Thank you very much," he says. "I had been thinking this would help us keep organized, but given our funds are so tight at the moment I decided to forgo it. I will be sure to but your gift to good use." He pauses for a moment, looking thoughtful... "Could you perhaps tell us what gods are kept in these parts by civilized folk, particularly the dwarves?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"Fyfe's practically a dwarf already," Zane pipes up when the question's asked, and smacks his shorter, stouter companion on the back with a hardy slap.

"I en't even!" insists Fyfe, though as he realizes eyes have turned to him, his ruddy features grow even redder. "But I ... well, yeah, I speak some deeptongue," he acknowedges, using the more colloquial name for the Dwarven language. Bastian nods approvingly, which seems to slightly bolster Fyfe.

When Ryal's overnight request happens, Bastian makes sure to catch Greggory's ear alone. 

"The Lady has to be worried about diplomacy and not offending anyone. I have to be worried about The Lady's neck. I don't want Ryall or his talking wagon are around without a pair of eyes on them, but for our Lady's sake I'd rather he didn't know he was being watched. Think some of yours could handle that?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2012)

Arcata nods at Ryal and waves a hand towards the keep.

"Of course you may stay," she replies. "There is plenty of space for a guest. I'm afraid the food won't be much better than what you'd carry on the road, but there'll be a fire and a roof over your head at least. Someone will be with you shortly to show you to your room. I believe we can house your wagon in the stable if it...would like that?"

She glances at the wagon curiously, then shrugs.

"We'll be dining shortly after sunset. You're welcome to join us if you like, or food can be brought to you."

Normally a steward would be handling all this, of course, but none of the soldiers were really suited to that work. And it wasn't like Arcata was being kept physically busy. She could use a few spells to pretty up one of the bedrooms and make it presentable. It might even be fun.

Bastian and Greggory would pick the room, of course. She was sure there would be one suitable for a guest, but still positioned in a spot that could be kept secure. That much she could leave to them.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2012)

"My Lady is most generous," says Ryal with a bow. "I was just expecting to be allowed to picket within the walls of the fort, but an invitation to dine is most welcome. Wagon will be fine outside, but if I may stable Yirk and Yark I would be grateful on their behalf."

"Sure, sure, I'll just stay here and warp my axles in the cold and damp," grumbles Wagon. Ryal ignores him... it, but with another bow to Arcata he joins Brother Comoray for closer conversation.

"Most civilised people around here worship Our Lady," says Ryal, meaning Velshionne, "including the dwarves, although they find most favour with Saint Rorhen of the Chisel and Saint Gamerrack Stonebreaker, as you might expect. In fact, I understand that they claim that those heralds were, in fact, dwarves. I believe, however, that common ground should be no problem for you despite a few doctrinal differences. Tell me Brother, do you know much of the wicked cult of Crom Cruach?"

Greggory meanwhile keeps his eyes on Ryal even as Bastian addresses him. 

"Cassie's adopted her Ladyship already, I notice," says the Sergeant, "but I'll get Dack to keep an eye on fancy boy there and his talking wagon. And I'll keep watch myself. I don't trust the smooth bastard. What's his link with the half-breed?"


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 18, 2012)

"The Worm of Night, an evil demon worshiped by dark fey and savages like the beastmen," says Comoray as he considers what else he knows of Crom Cruach. "I had to purify and dismantle an altar dedicated to him they had constructed. Filthy business, but it was the Lady's will it be destroyed." 

Knowledge (Religion): 1d20+5=18


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 19, 2012)

"Just so," says Ryal. "And the worship has been increasing in this area. I suspect that the dark fey, as you say, the Unseelie Court, are behind it. I'm told that one of them, a skinstealer, was behind the beastmen occupying this fort." He shrugs. "I can't offer you much else, I'm afraid, but stay alert. Maybe the presence of Our Lady will help push back the darkness. They say that the Unseelie Court cannot withstand her light."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2012)

"Skin stealer," Arcata muses thoughtfully. "Does that mean that it can literally steal skins? Kill someone, then take their appearance?"

She glances over at where Bastian and Greggory are conferring.

"That would explain a lot about how the keep was taken, if so. We'll need to work out ways to guard against infiltration."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 20, 2012)

"I've not had the 'pleasure' of witnessing it myself, but that's what I'm led to believe," says Ryal. "As I was just telling the Brother here, it's said that the dark fey can't abide the light of Velshionne, whatever that may mean. Also, the touch of cold iron is anathema to them."


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2012)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*



Dr Simon said:


> "Cassie's adopted her Ladyship already, I notice," says the Sergeant, "but I'll get Dack to keep an eye on fancy boy there and his talking wagon. And I'll keep watch myself. I don't trust the smooth bastard. What's his link with the half-breed?"




"Much appreciated," Bastian agrees. "As to how our new head of rangers is connected, we can have a private talk with Arcata and him after we've got our guest squared away. My Lady is much better at this diplomacy, but even I know it does us only harm to show signs of suspicion within our ranks."

As if she could feel him mention her, Arcata catches Bastian with her glance, and the Lion breaks from Greggory, moving to give his full attention to the newcomer.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 20, 2012)

"I will have to pray upon the meaning of this 'light of Velshionne'," says Brother Comoray. "Perhaps our Lady will reveal its meaning to me. In the mean time, I look forward to a chance to meet with any dwarven adherents. My order does not place the same importance on the Saints as does the Church, to a great extent as a reaction against it. But that does not mean we cannot learn much from the differing perspectives of those who live at the edges of its reach."


----------



## Axel (Dec 21, 2012)

*Sh'aah*

Returning from a quick circuit of the walls, from which nothing could be seen, Sh'aah catches a few words of the disparate conversations.  Cold iron...  Velshionne...  It made little sense to the ranger.  Rather than take a guess, Sh'aah stood toward the back and caught the eye of his "apprentices".  Fixing them with a cold, blank stare, he hoped he made his displeasure clear.  There must always be a lookout.  Especially when strangers appear...[sblock=ooc]  That's probably it from me until mid-January.  Taking a holiday, far away from teh internetz if I can help it.  Also, new laptop = Windows 8 = me confused.  No paragraphs and no ability to colour text.  Sorry...am still learning the OS.  It can only get better, right?  [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 4, 2013)

Time passes at the Keep. The itinerant trader Tzintzan Ryal remains a couple more days before hitching his two flightless birds, Yirk and Yark, up to his talking wagon and making his way back to Last Ferry. 

Dewey and Nerfer supervise the clearance of an area within the keep for tilling and sowing which, all being well, should easily provide enough food for the inhabitants of the keep. In the meantime the Dulat settlers have to make do with the supplies that they bought with them, and on whatever Sh'aah can catch.

Preperations are taken for the diplomatic mission to Fanjyr Waystation, outpost of the Zwergenberg dwarves. Sh'aah is to go, as guide, and trooper Fyfe as translator. Arcata, of course, wishes to go and where she goes, so does Bastian. And Brother Comoray is eager to go as spiritual pilgrim and advisor. Cassie also expresses a desire to follow the Lady Arcata. This leaves the keep and the rest of the men under the charge of Sergeant Greggory. Scouts have reported all quiet on the beastman front since Aarach was destroyed. The month of Germinal reaches its end on the Day of the Knife. All seems in readiness to set forth.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 12, 2013)

Brother Comoray takes a deep breath and then lets it all out in one big whoosh of air. Standing up on the wall he looks back to survey the progress they have made on rebuilding the fort. Then he looks out towards the horizon in the direction which they will be travelling. "May Velshionne bless this journey," he says out loud, though to no one in particular (other than the goddess herself, of course).

Climbing down from the wall he goes to where the others are preparing to move out. "Let us get moving," says the priest, "The time we spent digging in here was necessary, but we are not getting any younger. This journey may be vital for establishing trading ties that will allow us to supply the fort here, but it is also our first chance to expand our influence in these parts." 

Comoray keeps to himself his concerns about how long it will be before they are joined at the fort by other members of his order. While he has been more than capable in handling the mens' spiritual needs and healing thus far, he does not like leaving the fort without the protection of a sworn servant of the Lady Magnificient. He wonders if by the time they return the order will have thought to at least send a messenger to take back word of the success thus far. In any case, the prayer instructions he scrawled on the chalk board for the men will have to warm their spirits until Brother Comoray has returned.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2013)

Arcata joins the Brother and the rest at the gate, with Cassie trailing alongside her as has become usual. She bestows a sunny smile on everyone, for after the constant work of the Keep, a brisk journey and the promise of meeting new folk is a refreshing breath of fresh air for her.

"Good morning, everyone!" she says happily. "We have our translator?" On spying the soldier she nods approvingly at him then climbs up on her mount.

"Then we're off!"


----------



## Axel (Jan 16, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah sat astride his horse, waiting for the others stoically.  The group was larger than he wanted, and was certainly too large to avoid attracting notice.  _Too many to hide.  Go to Dwarf road, then follow.  I remember watchouse across big pass.  Find Dwarfes there._

He waited further.  Humans didn't ever seem to be able to achieve anything without a lot of words.  Why they couldn't ever just get on with it was beyond the Ranger.  He sighed and fidgeted while the holy man and the lady mounted up.  Glancing to the north-east, he squinted against the sun, now well risen above the hills.  _At least fog is gone now._  Spying no movement that was not a bird he turned and began to ride at a slow walk in that direction.  They would have to pass through the foothills, not far from the unburied beastmen slain before the taking of the keep, on their way to striking the Dwarf road.  Sh'aah did not relish the prospect of keeping nearly a dozen city types in shining, clanking armour close enough together for them all to emerge at the same place.  _Maybe I just ride in front.  They follow, or get lost..._


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 23, 2013)

The small group travels through the wilderness for several days. They pass an abandoned farmstead, not too badly damaged. The settlers may have fled, or been killed by, beastmen or other monsters, but at least the buildings remain more or less intact.

The route skirts to the east of the Forest of Lanterns, although there is no sight of the mysterious lights that sometimes appear under the dark eaves, and can be seen from the Keep on a clear night. And so up into the hills, with tall snow-covered peaks looming in the far distance where the Zwergenberg mountains climb and fold into a mighty massif of rock and ice.

After several days the trail begins to climb for real, and becomes more obvious as a trail, although Sh'aah can tell that it has not been travelled for a long time. It follows a terrace up above the valley of a lively river flowing down from the high mountains, climbing up above the valley along a steep precipice.

And then, rounding a shoulder of rock, the group catches its first glimpse of Fanjyr Waystation, a curtain wall jutting out from the roght-hand cliff, ending in an onion-domed tower. An imposing barrier across the trail. The mighty metal-bound doors are closed. There are signs of figures keeping watch amongst the battlements and if they are paying attention they cannot have failed to see your approach.


----------



## Axel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah sat quietly on his horse, who was struggling with his weight and the steepness of the path, and waited for the others to catch up.

"Is Dwarf land past here.  Must go speak, too many peoples to climb."  The ranger hoped his point had been made as he began to move forward at a walk and the others would begin to follow.  Once within a long bowshot of the walls Sh'aah raised his arms, palms facing outwards to show he held no weapons and scanned the walls for more information.  

The Dwarves held no love for any of his type, though they were less inclined to shoot first and talk later than beastmen.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2013)

Arcata nods at Sh'aah and rides closer to the wall ahead of the others, letting them see she didn't carry any weapons, nor wear armor.

"I am Lady Arcata Dulat," she called up. "My forces have taken the keep, and driven the beastmen away. I would speak to your lord, of trade and the friendship of our people. May we enter?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 25, 2013)

There is some movement amongst the figures on the battlements. Fyfe looks to Bastian and Arcata, about to ask if he should translate, when the gates on the curtain wall slowly swing outwards, to reveal a short passageway through the wall. A short stocky figure with a polearm stands to one side of the tunnel, backlit by bright sunlight in the courtyard beyond.


----------



## jkason (Jan 29, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I'm very, very sorry that I haven't even managed to get to this thread to check in. Things in RL have been crazy, and my posting ability extremely limited-to-nonexistent as a result. I'm trying to claw my way back out of the muck, but I wanted to apologize and let you know it's still going to be a while before I'll be back to anything resembling 'normal' on the posting front. It totally understand if Bastian needs to suffer a horrific accident as a result. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2013)

With a quick glance at her entourage, Arcata rides on to the now opened gate at an unhurried pace, giving the dwarf a smile and nod as she comes up to him. Her main attention is ahead though, as she would expect their hosts to stop them before they got all the way in, to assess their strength and purpose.


----------



## Axel (Feb 2, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah fell into the column as it rode through the gates, trying to place himself nearer to Bastian than he normally rode.  He knew his "kind" were rarely, if ever, welcome in Dwarven lands and hoped to at least get through the wall before any arguments started.  Bastian was of a similar height and build, with his heavy armour adding further bulk.  With any luck, he'd be ignored in the gloom as just another knight.

[sblock=ooc]
Are folks losing interest in this RP?  Seems to be going very slowly.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 2, 2013)

Brother Comoray follows silently, nodding politely as he passes the dwarves but otherwise making no moves.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 4, 2013)

The dwarf on the gate watches impassively as the embassy from the Keep enters Fanjyr Waystation. Beyond the curtain wall, the place looks in a poor state of repair, with the squat, functional buildings practically falling down - not the kind of thing one would expect from the supposedly fastidious and hard-working dwarves. 

From the nearest of these shabby buildings steps a dwarf dressed in fur-trimmed robes of dark-blue velvet. A gold chain hangs around his neck, with a single blue stone set in the pendant. His eyes are a sparkling blue and even his beard and skin seem to have a vaguely blue tone. This odd colouring is matched in the two armed guards who flank him and, now that you think of it, in the gate guard too.

"Welcome, Strangers, to Fanjyr Waystation," says the robed dwarf, in Common. "I am Haxmar Schattenstein, called by some the Cobalt Dwarf. I greet you as honoured guests. By what names are you called?"


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 8, 2013)

As Arcata has already introduced herself to the men on the gate, Comoray is emboldened a bit to give the next stage of the introduction. "The blessings of the Lady Magnificent upon you, Haxmar Schattenstein, and your people," he says. "I am Brother Comoray, of the Order of Crimson Flames. May I introduce to you the Lady Arcata of House Dulat, newly installed in Fort Key-11."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2013)

Arcata manages not to grimace at the name. They really needed a better name than that. Really.

She gives a courtly bow, as between equals, and says, "I am pleased and honored to meet you. It is my hope that we can take the first steps towards a lasting friendship between our holds and people here today."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 9, 2013)

Schattenstein gives a bow.

"I'm afraid the facilities of the Waystation are diminished of late," he says, "but the Lady Arcata and her companions are most welcome. One of my men will stable your mounts and then you must join me in the far tower for refreshments." He utters something in the dwarven language and one of his guards steps forwards and takes the reins of Arcata's horse, the other moves to help the lady down should she need it. Meanwhile, the guards on the lower gate close it off.

[sblock=Comoray]
Arcata and Bastian don't seem to notice, but Comoray sees the lecherous look in the eyes of the Cobalt Dwarf as he sizes up Arcata. His intentions may not be as honourable as his speech.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sh'aah]
Sh'aah senses something wrong here. He's unsure what, but his instinct tells him that there is fey involvement... somewhere.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 9, 2013)

Comoray keeps his observations to himself; just something he will have to watch out for. The priest dismounts and hands his reins to the dwarves when they come for them.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2013)

It's all she can do not to look back at the gate when she hears it close. The blue amulet, blue eyes and bluish skin seem strange to her. If it was just Schattenstein, she could write it off as an anomaly... Maybe a family trait? She'd read somewhere that dwarf holds were often populated by extended families called clans. It might explain why they were here on the surface, and clearly denied resources they needed to keep the waystation in good order, if there was prejudice against them from the others.

Of course, that also meant Schattenstein probably wouldn't be much use an ally. But it also meant he'd have need of an ally, which strengthened her position dealing with him.

Arcata was starting to regret not having practiced the tricky business of casting spells without hand movements and incantation. A subtle detection cantrip would be most useful right about now.

Regardless, she slipped off her horse and landed lightly beside the dwarf guard offering his hand.

"Most generous, Lord Schattenstein," she replies. "I've heard much about the fine cuisine of your people, I very much look forward to sampling it."


----------



## Axel (Feb 11, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah sniffed as he dismounted heavily, armour and wargear making a metallic jingle and clunk.  _This place smells funny..._

He sniffed again.  Dwarven places normally smelt like charcoaled meat and stale beer.  And burnt metal if there was a forge around, not to mention unwashed and sweaty male bodies.  At a guess, Sh'aah would say this place had less of those smells than he would have thought...and...  Another sniff.  A certain other smell that he couldn't quite put his finger, or nose, on.  Perfumy, but not at the same time.  "Strange... he muttered to himself.  _Must be the funny looking Dwarf...least he is ignoring me_


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2013)

"Please, call me Haxmar," says the dwarf. He holds onto Arcata's hand for slightly longer than she is comforable with. Up close, he smells slightly of stale beer, stale sweat and metal filings - probably the usual sort of smell for a dwarf?

He walks the group through the Waystation. Two curtain walls bar the ends of the narrow pass. To the right, cliffs climb up high and steep and to the left, a sheer drop. There are several buildings between the walls, mostly in a state of disrepair and converted into makeshift shelter. Under on lean-to, an animal roasts on a spit. Another of the blue dwarves tends to it.

"Our provisions are inadequate to fine dining, but we have fresh mountain goat, and plenty of ale. I believe we have some fine wines too if ale is not to your taste."  Schattenstein leads the group into the ground floor of the tower of the far wall. A welcoming fire burns in the hearth and there some functional but comfortable-looking wooden chairs and a table within. Schattenstein suddenly bustles and finds a threadbare cushion. He plumps it, releasing a burst of dust and possibly mites, and places it in the chair nearest the fire with a bow towards Arcata. He all but ignores the men.




"May I ask, My Lady, what brings you here? We haven't had any visitors for many months. In winter it is only to be expected, of course, but I'd hoped that with the spring thaws that we would have seen someone by now."


----------



## Axel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah was content to be ignored.  It made a positive change from being actively persecuted.  Still, it was strange that the Dwarves were ignoring him rather than, at the least, giving him the evil eye.

He took advantage of the Dwarves' apparent uninterest to wander toward the precepice and look down.  Mountains had always held a fascination and attraction for the half-orc.  The bones of the earth...strong...unyielding.  Sheer drops held a similar fascination.  The transition from solid rock to flimsy and unspporting air was...well...interesting.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 13, 2013)

Comoray grimaces slightly at Haxxar's lingering touch. Something about this whole situation was bothering him. When Sh'aah wanders off, the priest takes the opportunity to follow him. "Quite the view," he says quietly, looking out over the lands below. Leaning in just a bit closer, he whispers, "Be wary of what food and drink you can. This place does not seem quite... right."


----------



## Axel (Feb 13, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah grunts at Comoray's words.  "Smells wrong here.  Something is strange," he grunts, glancing back toward the fire pit and where Arcata still was.  With a shrug and no more to see, he returns his gaze to over the edge.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 13, 2013)

Comoray nods and turns to head back to where Arcata and the others are.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 15, 2013)

As Sh'aah looks out over the cliff edge to admire the view, he notices that there has been a rockfall in the section of cliff below the southern tower, and it looks like part of the cellar to the tower has become exposed to the open air.

Comoray, meanwhile, returning to Arcata, sees that the building near the outer edge of the Waystation [OOC: The one labelled F5 on the map] is the remains of a shrine to Velshionne.


----------



## Axel (Feb 15, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Mostly out of idle curiosity, but also from a growing sense of feeling caged, Sh'aah picks up a few loose rocks and starts throwing them, trying to get them into the exposed cellar.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 15, 2013)

Frowning, Comoray turns away from his intended destination and goes to investigate the ruined shrine. He has a bad feeling that the condition he finds it in could be revealing.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2013)

Sh'aah gets no response from the exposed cellar, but one of the dwarves guarding the southern gate comes over and utters something in dwarven at him. From the tone and body language, it's something along the lines of "Stop that and bugger off".

Meanwhile, Comoray examines the shrine. Although in a state of poor repair, it at least doesn't look like it's been deliberately desecrated, just left without care. The faded and patchy frescoes suggest that it is/was dedicated to St. Gamerack Stonebreaker.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 19, 2013)

Comoray glances around the shrine once more and heads back to Arcata's side. Whatever reasons he had to doubt their dwarven host before, he can perhaps add 'does not properly honour the goddess' to the list. It will be a subject he will have to bring up before they part ways.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2013)

_"May I ask, My Lady, what brings you here? We haven't had any visitors for many months. In winter it is only to be expected, of course, but I'd hoped that with the spring thaws that we would have seen someone by now." _

Several things struck Arcata at once in that question.

First, Haxmar and the original holders of the Keep had enjoyed cordial relations with one another. Second, Haxmar had not known about the beastmen taking the Keep, so it seemed likely that the dwarves didn't send anyone there. Even so, it was remiss of him not to keep informed. The Keep could have been used as a stronghold to launch attacks against Haxmar if the occupying force had been of a mind to do so, or disciplined enough to make it so.

It also implied that Haxmar could not be counted on for military aid, should the Keep again fall under attack. Not that military aid was the only value an ally could offer...but it was worth bearing in mind.

Something else nagged at Arcata too though. A fey creature infiltrating the Keep. The dwarves nearby for some reason all blue, with a strange amulet of the same color around their leader's neck. Coincidence? Or part of a multi-pronged strategy?

"Lord Haxmar," she said, "The Keep had fallen into enemy hands for a time. I've only recently liberated it and retaken posession of it. Unfortunately there were no records or written treaties left inside, nor any survivors beyond some of the original guard. Whatever traditions or agreements you had with the Keep before are gone along with them...that is why I've come personally. We must begin the friendship of our peoples here anew."

With a smile she added, "I assure you, the men and women at the Keep now will not fall anytime soon."

_And on top of everything else...is he actually trying to flirt with me? I didn't realize dwarves did that..._ Resolving to ask their translator if he knew anything about that...learning a language often entailed learning cultural details as well...Arcata also allowed herself a moment of relief that she hadn't actually introduced him as a translator, nor had he revealed his knowledge of the language.

She had a feeling that being able to understand Dwarven, unknown to their hosts, might come in handy.


----------



## Axel (Feb 20, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah towers over the Dwarf, glaring at him from his yellow eyes.  He snorts in dismissal and goes back to throwing stones at the exposed cellar.  There was no intent or point to his actions other than passing time previously.  Now, he's just trying to wind the Dwarf up.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 25, 2013)

OOC: Ack! I wrote a reply to this last week but I think I got distracted before I sent it. Oops.

The dwarf utters something else at Sh'aah in the dwarven language, and lowers the point of his polearm at the half-orc's chest for emphasis.

"You, to do, not," he says in accented Common.

Meanwhile, at the far gatehouse, some dwarves bring in pewter goblets along with a pitcher of ale, a bottle of wine and a jug of milk which they set down on the table. Haxmar gives an encompassing gesture with his arm by way of an invitation to the group to help themselves. For his own part he uncorks the wine, pours two goblets and hands one to Arcata and keeps one for himself.

"A rare vintage," he says. "I understand, as representative of King Eisenbart I have the authorisation to undertake and treaty agreements with outsiders. I'm sure we can come to a mutually agreeable arrangement." He takes a sip of his wine, and rubs the blue amulet around his neck. Arcata re-evaluates her thoughts that the dwarf is flirting with her. The way he regards her isn't like the light flirtations of courtly romance, there's something far more unsettling and creepy in the way he looks at her, but at the same time it doesn't seem lecherous either, more like he's appraising her worth.


----------



## Axel (Feb 25, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

The big half-orc paused in his mindless rock throwing.  The fact a Dwarf might care enough to level a weapon at him for throwing rocks off a cliff only served to reinforce his suspicions that things were not-quite-right in the keep.  Towering nearly three feet over the Dwarf, Sh'aah leant forward with a sneer and dropped the remaining three rocks he held onto it's helmetted head.  "Happpy?"he growled.  

Turning away from the setting sun he walked off slowly, keeping a close eye on the Dwarf's shadow for any sudden movements.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 1, 2013)

Comoray regrets now not having prayed for spells to detect magical auras and traces of poison. Something about the way the dwarf rubbed his amulet after taking a drink makes him very suspicious. Lesson learned for any future hospitality encounters. The priest supposes he will have to make do with what is on hand. Picking up a mug and the pitcher of ale he pours a drink that he then passes to Cassie. "Here you go," he mumbles, thinking that were Trooper Fyfe not their dwarven translator he would have been his first choice as test subject. As for himself, as much as Comoray may dislike passing off the risks to another, his abilities will be needed more if it comes to a fight.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 6, 2013)

Cassie is engaged in a contest with Bastian as to who can glare with the most distrust and hostility at the dwarf, Haxmar, and she turns this baleful look on Comoray for a moment, before taking the proffered ale and taking a swig. Her face soften somewhat.

"'S good stuff," she says. "Guess it's true what they say about dwarf beer. You should try some, Father," she passes the mug back to Comoray. Haxmar grins and fills some more goblets.

"There's plenty to go around," he says, "Never fear!"

Meanwhile, as Sh'aah walks away from the dwarf guard he has been tormenting, the dwarf's face contorts in rage and he has to be held beck by one of his comrades from charging at the half-orc. Sh'aah reaches the far tower at the same time as two dwarf servants are entering with a large platter of roasted goat.


----------



## Axel (Mar 10, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

The big half-orc was relieved that the Dwarf hadn't taken matters further.  _Would've smashed him.  But looks bad for the lady..._

Finding himself back near the rest of the group, and the strange looking Dwarf, he stood at the back - arms folded and legs wide apart as was his custom when nothing else was going on.  The goat did smell good, though he had little desire to take food from these Dwarves.  _This place still smells wrong.  And food is very lucky in timing...roast goat takes hours.  Or they know we are coming._

Sniffing again, partially to inhale the roast meat odours, which were mouth-watering, Sh'aah tried to pinpoint what was troubling him.  _Is goat!  Where are other goats?  I cannot smell them.  Or hear them.  Goats are stupid.  Not hide good._  He frowned, trying to see them.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 10, 2013)

"Oh, I am not a Father," says Comoray gently as he takes the mug back from Cassie. "Just a Brother. We are mostly all Brothers, and Sisters, in my Order." He raises the mug to his lips and takes a small gulp before lowering it again. He will try to nurse this drink for as long as he can.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2013)

Arcata accepts the offered drink, but doesn't drink any right away. There are more important things on her mind...until she notices the change in Cassie. Of course, it might just be very good drink, or she might be the sort of person who warms quickly. But none of those things rang true in her mind. She didn't need a cantrip to know when things were amiss.

"We came not just to re-establish ties," Arcata says, holding the cup as if she was about to drink from it, then lowering it at the last moment. As she did, she watched Haxmar intently to see if he reacted. "but also to give you warning. Though beastmen had overrun the Keep's walls, it was not beastmen who defeated its last holders. They were led by a cunning creature. One of the fey; a creature that can take the appearance of its victims. When we retook the Keep, this fey managed to flee the slaughter of its minions."

She gestures with the cup, almost taking another drink again, but seems too distracted by what she's saying to do it. "When I learned of your fortress here, I realized that they might try something like that to you. It's why I brought our good Brother along. There are ways to ferret out dark fey magic, and reveal all guises, all tricks, and all treachery they can wreak."

"As the wretched fey are too cowardly, and honorless to fight openly, these ways are our only way to strike at them. With respect, I offer you our aid in rooting out any such efforts by them to invade your hearth and home. We must stand together, or they will defeat us one by one."

As she speaks, she continues watching Haxmar; trying to gauge how he's taking her words. She's dialed up the rhetoric considerably past where she would normally have spoken...trying to provoke a reaction of some kind. If this was really Haxmar, even beguiled by fey charms, he would most likely still _believe_ himself to be the enemy of the fey and react as such. If this was another pretender, then its reaction might well be very different. Arcata wasn't sure if fey would care about being accused of cowardice and lack of honor, but if nothing else it should prove instructive. She was now very glad she'd not revealed her spellcasting, and now had a chance to imply strongly she had no such ability. Surrounded by a fortress of potentially hostile dwarves, they would need every edge if things went wrong.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 14, 2013)

Haxmar is giving nothing away; his blue-tinged face remains impassive as stone as he listens to Arcata, with a few neutral nods and gestures to indicate that he is listening. Try as hard as she might, Arcata can't penetrate the dwarf's inner thoughts through his outer demeanour. He'd be a good opponent in games of bluff.

"Well, all the better that you have come," he says. "I trust the good Brother will put his skills to good use in helping us." He smiles, but it is a smile that barely registers in his eyes. "In truth we haven't been here long - King Eisenbart lost contact with the garrison some months ago and sent us to investigate. We found it the ruin that you see now. An attack by organised beastmen would make sense - perhaps these dark fey defeated our defences as they did yours."

As the roasted goat is placed in the table, Haxmar tears himself off a generous portion and sets to eating it, dribbling grease down his beard and fingers. 

"So tell me, My Lady, you propose an alliance? What are your terms? Please, eat, all of you. I will have my steward prepare chambers for you for tonight."

Sh'aah has seen no domesticated goats in the compound, but he has seen signs on the way up to the waystation of wild goats.


----------



## Axel (Mar 15, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah grunts as he recalls the wild goat spoor from late yesterday.  _Stupid... _ He sits heavily, at the back of the group, chain mail jingling, and grabs a horn of ale for himself.  _Still no food...don't like fancy eyes dwarves._


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 27, 2013)

The rest of the evening passes and, although none in the party can shake off the sense of unease about Haxmar Schattenstein and his strange blue-tinted dwarves, none of the food or drink seems to be poisoned or drugged, and Haxmar is nothing but courteous, moreso than the gruff reputation of the dwarves had led most to believe (even Fyfe whispers to Bastian that these are not like the dwarves he has met before).

The courtesy continues as Haxmar offers use of the watchtower over to Arcata and her party, although as they later learn guards are posted on the curtain wall and outside the groundfloor door. Discretely, and nothing says that they are not the usual sentries, nor that their duty is to protect the guests. Nonetheless, they could also be there to make sure nobody escapes.

In the small hours of the morning, something wakes Sh'aah and Brother Comoray. The air is chill with mountain night, the sky is clear and brilliantly dotted with stars, and a gibbous moon shines through the window. Half-orc and priest hear nothing for a moment, then there it as again, a faint noise like moaning or a muffled shout, somewhere below them.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 27, 2013)

Brother Comoray twists his head around to see if anyone else is awake. When the sees that Sh'aah also stirs he breathes a small sigh of relief: the half-orc may not appreciate his religious ways much, but he is perhaps the best person to have around when things get "interesting" out here on the frontier. 

Signalling to Sh'aah for silence, Comoray quietly climbs out of bed and immediately goes for his shield and sword. Unfortunately he will be vulnerable without his armour, but it would take far too long to don without making a huge racket. He then goes to stand at the ready by the entrance.


----------



## Axel (Mar 28, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah sat up with a faint jingle of armour - he had taken to sleeping in his chain shirt - as some animalistic danger sense woke him.  _Still don't like this place...strange noises..._  Glancing across at where Comoray was reaching for his weapons, all the uneasiness he first felt on entering the stronghold returned.  _He could feel it before too._

He frowned as the noise came again, then stood up on his bed to get a good view out of the window.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2013)

Sh'aah and Comoray try to focus on the noise. It is intermittent and muffled, so difficult to trace. It doesn't sound like it's coming from outside but oddly, from inside the gatehouse, almost like its in the walls or.... A sudden intuition strikes Sh'aah - the noise is coming from under the floor.

[sblock=OOC]
The gatehouse tower is a simple three storey construction; I'd assume that Arcata and Cassie share one floor whilst the men are on another, or split over the other two. It doesn't matter which, you can decide.



[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Mar 28, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah frowned as he thinks on the source of the sound.  Climbing off the bed as discretely as he could the big half-orc knelt on the floor and placed one ear on the wooden boards.  _COLOR="#006400"]Don't think we were meant to hear anything...[/COLOR][_ 

He placed one hand over the ear that wasn't on the floor, trying to drown out the heavy breathing of a soldier in the adjacent bunk.  Sh'aah had taken a spot on the top floor of the tower for the views out the window.  Right now, he was regretting it - he could quite easily be trying to listen to an intimate encounter - there were two women in their group, which nobody could deny.  And soldiers grew very attached to their close friends sometimes...


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2013)

The noise is further away than the floor below, coming muffled and indistinct. Possibly a voice, or voices, or just as possibly some trick of the wind. Except that the night is still.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 28, 2013)

Seeing that Sh'aah is following the sounds, Comoray goes to wake Bastian, motioning for him to be quiet and that something is afoot. He trusts that the knight will be able to get his drift from the fact that he is armed.


----------



## Axel (Mar 28, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah grunted and stood.  He reached for his spear, where it was leaning against a wall and started downstairs.    _I will find this noise.  It is not natural._  He was no longer attempting to be quiet, but, neither was he trying to wake people.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 3, 2013)

Sh'aah passes down through the level where the women are sequestered. Seeing his demeanour, Cassie reaches for her sword. The half-orc listens again, waiting for the noise to present itself. Down to the ground floor and again, waiting for the noise. When he hears it, he hears that it comes from under the wooden floor, but still far away. The sound of somebody calling out.


----------



## Axel (Apr 3, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah paused as he reached the bottom of the stairs - going out into the night armed and armoured might mean awkward questions.  As another idea struck he scanned the floor for trapdoors or other ways of getting further down.  Not spotting anything obvious, Sh'aah scowled at his own thoughts.  _I bet is missing Warden.  Not like these dwarves..._ 

Hesitating no longer he opened the door and stepped out into the chilly night.  Without further ado he looked for a door or staircase that would lead further down.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 9, 2013)

Sh'aah almost walks straight into the back of the dwarf standing guard outside the door - possibly the same one he tormented earlier, it's hard to tell. The dwarf turns around and scowls, his stance making it plain that he isn't going to move out the way easily. Sh'aah listens out for the noise, but it seems to have stopped. 

Meanwhile, Bastian and Fyfe follow Comoray, weapons ready but unarmoured.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2013)

(OOC - Arcata's still asleep, I take it? )


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 9, 2013)

OOC - I thought somebody stopped to awaken her. Well, if not, Cassie will do so.


----------



## Axel (Apr 11, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah towers over the dwarf, just like before.  "Move," he growls, threateningly.

[sblock=ooc]
Am hoping to intimidate the Dwarf out of the way without having to kill it, or pick it up like a puppy.  +4 skill modifier.

I imagine Arcata would be awake very shortly, what with all the people tramping up and down the stairs.  Having been at a boarding school myself once upon a time, you learn to sleep lightly for fear of midnight practical jokes.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 12, 2013)

The dwarf. momentarily taken aback, turns its weapon on Sh'aah and says something in dwarven; whatever it is, the tone is defiant.

"He, uh, he wants us to back inside," says Fyfe from behind Sh'aah.

OOC: Sorry, rolled a 2!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2013)

Meanwhile, the commotion had caused something of a stir in the room Cassie and Arcata shared. After a few minutes of uncertainty, the former highwaywoman woke the aspiring noblewoman up.

"Something's going on," she said quietly. "I hear footsteps outside. Let me check it out."

Arcata nodded, and as Cassie crept to the door to crack it open and peek outside, she got into more presentable clothes, just in case. For a Lady, she dressed herself quickly. By the time she was done, Cassie had seen enough to act.

"I saw the half-orc, Sha'ah, going by," Cassie reported back. "He didn't have his weapon out, but he looked...intense."

"He always looks intense," Arcata pointed out with a wry chuckle. She then corrected the mispronunciation, "And it's Sh'aah."

Cassie shrugged impatiently. "Even for him, I mean. Something's up."

"Why hasn't he gotten us then?"

The warrior shrugged. "He probably doesn't want to get us in on it until he's already solved it. Then he can tell us about this thing he did...instead of asking us humbly for our help."

"So he can show off, you mean," Arcata supplied.

Cassie shrugged. "That, and Sha'ah...I mean Sh'aah...strikes me as someone who is used to acting on his own."

"That's going to have to change now," said Arcata, "Did you see which way he went?"

The two women slipped out of their room and into the dank and somehow forboding halls of the dwarf keep, following in the half-orc's footsteps.


----------



## jkason (Apr 12, 2013)

Bastian woke slowly. He swore he'd been restrained with the dwarven ale, but gods, it felt like he'd been hibernating a full winter rather than just sleeping a few hours. The weapon in the priest's hands brought him to his senses, though. He wished for more than the first time that he could sleep in his armor, but he'd not yet found a method that didn't wake him with metallic scraping and sore joints. 

He'd have to make due without, then. The armor killed what little skill at stealth he had, anyway. And if there was danger, he wasn't going to waste his time dressing while the last Dulat took a sword in the belly. He gestured intently to the door and down, indicating he was going to check on Arcata. He gave Fyfe the stern glare that reminded him of his duty, and trusted the priest to make whatever choices he needed to.

[sblock=ooc]yowza, I think I'm finally caught up here, and just in time for danger and fights in pajamas.   Bastian's moving to Arcata's quarter / level with all due haste, and conscripting Fyfe to stay with him.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 13, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah paused for just a second, as though weighing something in his mind.  Having reached a decision he simply shrugged.  "Need piss.  Piss here is same as piss there."  He propped his spear in the doorframe and made as though getting ready to unlace himself.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 16, 2013)

The dwarf, upon seeing what Sh'aah is up to, gives a grunt of annoyance and turns back to keeping its watch, although he doesn't completely let h'aah out of his sight.

[sblock=OOC]
The half-orc barbarian succeeds in a Bluff check where he fails with Intimidate. What is the world coming to?
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 17, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah took the Dwarf's turn as permission to proceed - whether it had been given or not.  With a short grunt he picked up his spear and hurried off away from the tower.  It helped that he actually did need a piss, after all the Dwarven Ale.

_Need to get Priest-man out of tower.  Need rope...climb outside.  Left rope with horsey...stupid..._  Having made his decision about what to do and where to go, Sh'aah slid into the closest pool of shadows and began making his way to the stables.  At least, as far as he remembered where the stables were.  _Everybody awake now...probably wonder where I go.  Can't change now..._


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 22, 2013)

The half-orc's ways were crude, but they were certainly effective as well, observes Comoray. While considering his next move he sees that Arcata has awoken. He moves over to her and whispers, "Sh'aah and I were roused from our slumber by strange sounds that seemed to be coming from below us, my Lady. This might be a good time to put some of your more practically talents to use. If you could sniff out if there is any sorcery at work in the vicinity, it would at least eliminate one possibility."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2013)

"Sounds, what kind of sounds?" Arcata wants to know. "And where did Sh'aah get off to? We were trying to follow him discretely, but...maybe we overdid the discretion and let him get too far ahead."

Despite her questions, she finds a breath to incant a cantrip, and opens her eyes to the unseen world around her...searching for threads of magic.

(Detect Magic!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 25, 2013)

Sh'aah stalks through the shadows. There are blue dwarf guards on the two curtain walls at either end of the waystation, and at the doors, but none seem to be abroad within the compound. The nearest building was once an inn, and the sign of a tankard still swings in a stiff mountain breeze. The mounts are stabled in the further building, however, which looks to have once been used as a warehouse as well as stables. Sh'aah finds the horses fit and well, and no blue dwarves in sight.

Meawhile, Arcata uses her arcane sight but sees no sign of magic. Trooper Fyfe coughs uncomfortably.

"The half-orc managed to trick his way past the stunty outside, sir," he whispers to Bastian. "Dunno what he was doing."

[sblock=OOC]
Map attached as a reminder of the layout, although if it helps I can update the locations of characters. Seems that Arcata, Comoray, Bastian, Fyfe and Cassie are all up and now on the ground floor of the tower, with one blue dwarf on guard outside. Sh'aah is in the lower of the two large buildings.



[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2013)

Arcata scowls and peeks around the corner of the stone wall at the dwarf guard. Scamp, having ridden in her saddlebags, makes a soft clacking noise in his throat, and the sorceror shushes him.

"Well, we're not likely to sneak or talk our way past him. Sh'aah will have put him on alert. We can either wait here, find another way past, or try to force the issue. And I'm not ready to consider that yet. Ideas?"


----------



## Axel (Apr 30, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah was surprised to find the stable unguarded, given the guard that had been posted outside the tower door.  With careful haste he retrieved the loop of rope and attached grappling hook from his saddlebags.  Slinging the rope over his shoulder, the half-orc retraced his stops back to the tower - taking care to stay out of sight of the dwarf on the door.  

The lack of any more cries and sounds had put the ranger on edge.  _I hearing things.  Or they shut him up.  How to tell?  Should go talk to The Lady, bad for her if I seen out here I think..._  Standing in the shadow of the prison/dormitory tower, he glanced upwards, considering the best way back in.  

_Is simple, stupid._  Boldly, Sh'aah strode back toward the dwarf on guard at the door - making no effort to conceal himself or the rope over his shoulder.

[sblock=ooc]
You know it's bad when even the DM admits he doesn't know what you're doing.    I ended a little confused myself.  Anyways...who doesn't go for a piss with rope?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 1, 2013)

The dwarf looks Sh'aah over and nods him inside. Back inside the watchtower, the half-orc discovers all of the rest of the Dulat party have gathered on the ground floor.

"Been havin' fun?" says Cassie.

[sblock=OOC]
Evidently somebody told Sh'aah to go piss up a rope.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (May 2, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah scowled at the tatooed woman.  He couldn't tell if she was making fun of him or not.  "More fun than you," he grunted, before realising everyone was awake and staring at him.  

He dropped the rope and grappling hook on the floor with a thud and clang.  "Is rope.  For climbing," he said, perhaps unnecessarily.


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2013)

Arcata looked at the rope for a moment, then back at Sh'aah. She hardly dared ask, but she couldn't just let that sit.

"Climbing...where?" she said, metaphorically biting down with all teeth on the bait.


----------



## Axel (May 2, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah looked puzzled at the question.  "Out window," he said.  "Is stunty outside.  He not believe we all need to piss."

The big half-orc scratched the back of his head, as if he'd exhausted his vocabulary.  "Then for climbing cliff.  Is hole in the side."


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2013)

Arcata searched Sh'aah's face, but the half-orc had never shown any predilection for humor before...at least not like this. So he must be serious.

"Back to our room," she said. "We're not discussing this whispering in the halls like schoolchildren afraid of being caught after hours."

She led them back to the bedroom she and Cassie had shared. Once the door was shut behind them she asked Sh'aah, "What is making you so desperate to get out of here you'd suggest we all climb down a rope? I agree things are...strange here, but no one's lifted a finger to harm us."

Scamp wiggled in her satchel and clucked reprovingly at Sh'aah.


----------



## Kaodi (May 2, 2013)

Comoray, whose intuition is travelling the same road as Sh'aah's, decides to interject at this point. "If you feel it is unwise, you could remain behind while several of us investigate," he says. "That would lend you some plausible deniability should we be discovered; we were acting on our own and not at your instruction."


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2013)

Arcata pauses, then realizes what Sh'aah is saying. Not escape. Investigation. There was a cave in the side of the cliff. _Ohhhhhh..._

She looks from the Brother to Sh'aah.

"Can we get to the cave without being seen, do you think? And...what makes you think there's anything special about it?"


----------



## Axel (May 2, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah shrugged at Arcata's second-to-last question.  "Maybe.  Better to be not heard."  The last one had him stumped though, and he rubbed the bare top of his head thinking.  He had been trying to work out why he was so suspicious, but hadn't come up with anything.  "Dwarfs is special about cave.  No looking allowed.  And screams tonight.  From below."


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2013)

Arcata does a double-take. "Screams? You heard screams? Well that's that then. We're definitely getting a look. What do we need to do next?"


----------



## Dr Simon (May 5, 2013)

OOC: For information, Sh'aah noticed to dwarves on each of the curtain walls, patrolling, plus the one outside their door on the ground floor of the northern tower. There are torches burning in the southern tower, no other dwarves visible in the courtyard or buildings.


----------



## Axel (May 5, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah paused for a few moments, trying to put into words a series of actions that he would've happily acted on by himself without further thought.  The overall effect, to outsiders, was an appearance of staring at Arcata, mouth slightly open.

"We go out window.  With rope.  Is stunty outside door.  More on wall.  Then down.  Maybe with rope.  Stairs better."


----------



## jkason (May 6, 2013)

Bastian sighed. "No point putting on my armor, then," he offers. "If I wasn't too heavy for the rope, all the clanking would have the dwarves on us before we made it halfway down.

"And no, you aren't going without me," he said pre-emptively to Arcata. "Honestly, I'm not sure how excited I am about you trying your hand at repelling in general, but it's clear that discussions already over."

[sblock=ooc]He doesn't have ranks in it, but without his armor, Bastian has a +4 climb, so he's relatively solid given their level. [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 9, 2013)

Brother Comoray heads back to where he had been sleeping to stow his shield and grab his scabbard. He laments that he will lack any protection but that of his blade, but stealth is the object here and the heavy shield would hinder that. Sliding his sword into the scabbard he slings it across his back and returns to the company of his fellow conspirators; but not before checking the windows along the way to figure out which may offer the best way out of the tower.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2013)

"I haven't tried climbing down rope much before," Arcata admits, though without the healthy dose of fear Bastian might like to see. "It might be a good skill to work at, if this sort of thing keeps up. But don't worry, I wouldn't think of leaving you out. In fact, if any of us go, all of us probably should. Anyone left behind could be taken hostage if anything truly bad is going on."

Her face falls a bit as she thinks things through more. 

"That said...I'm not sure this is the right way to go about doing this. I feel something's off here, but...suppose that cave is just their dungeon, and the noises the sounds ordinary prisoners are making? This is the sort of thing we can't just glibly pass off. If you're right, and this is evidence of foul play, then all's well. But if you're wrong, we will have just alienated a potentially powerful ally, who can connect us to an even more powerful one still."

Now all serious, Arcata meets Sh'aah's eyes intently. "So it's not in any way me questioning your abilities when I ask you if you're sure, Sh'aah. A great deal is riding on what we do next."


----------



## Axel (May 12, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah nodded.  Then shrugged.  "I go then.  Sh'aah is not you."  He picked up the rope from where it had been dropped, and moved toward a bed close to the window with the intent of tying a loop around it.  As long as it was heavy enough.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2013)

Sh'aah secures the rope and quickly provides an exit down the side of the tower, into the courtyard below. 

"The half-breed's right, m'lady," says Cassie. "Maybe you should leave the sneaking around in the dark to him. Pity we didn't bring Tye, he's good at that sort of thing too."

OOC: For those that wish to climb down, any attempt to Take10 with Climb will likely succeed, unless you have a hefty Str penalty.


----------



## Kaodi (May 14, 2013)

Brother Comoray follows Sh'aah out the window, taking extra care to be as stealthy as he may. Skulking around is definitely _not_ his strong suit, but it would be remiss to leave the half-orc alone against an unknown enemy. And should he be discovered at least his faith gives him some plausible deniability. In any case he takes his sneaking queues from the experienced half-orc.


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2013)

Bastian hesitates. His concern as the priest and the ranger begin to shimmy down the rope is clear, but as he looks back to his liege, it's equally clear he's not about to leave her alone.

"Perhaps this is the best course," he whispers. "Hopefully the brother can keep the two of them patched up in the case of trouble, and you can stay here more or less politically clear just in case.

"But if we are staying, I'm getting my armor back on. If Sh'aah and Cormoray wind up in trouble, I don't think stealth is going to be a worry, and I'd rather have some metal between me and the world if things are about to go South."

[sblock=ooc]If Arcata decides to go down, Bastian will keep off his armor and accompany her (depending on how much she weighs, she may be able to just hang on his shoulders so they can avoid her STR penalty and just take 10, but I'm not sure). 

If she stays, he'll put his armor on while they await the others' return.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (May 15, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Having secured the rope to the bed, Sh'aah made to climb out the window.  With one leg outside he paused and glanced back.  "Undo the rope when all are down," he said, before swinging the other leg over and beginning a careful backwards descent.

The half-orc reached the bottom and stepped away from the rope, crouching into the tower's shadow.  As Comoray climbed down Sh'aah scanned the ground between the tower and the cliff , trying to understand how long he would have to cross the space and get over the cliff edge - at least until a sentry might spot him.  Sh'aah was fairly confident that he could keep himself out of sight - for a big creature he could be quick and quiet when needed - but the priest was a different matter altogether.  So long wearing heavy armours had made his movements more stiff and jerky than the ranger thought strictly necessary.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 24, 2013)

Sh'aah and Comoray move carefully across the compound, using the derelict chapel and outbuildings for cover. Sh'aah can see like a cat in the starlight, Comoray finds it harder going, but both are aware that the dwarves can see in total darkness, and the journey is tense.

However, they somehow manage to get to the far end of the waystation, by the foot of the southern curtain wall. Below them, about 5-10 ft. down the cliff face, is the dark opening. Beyond, a long drop down a 500 ft. cliff into the dark valley, where a tiny ribbon is glinting silver shows where the river flows.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2013)

Arcata watches the two descend, clearly conflicted about whether to go or stay. Perhaps also about letting them go as well.

"There is such a fine line between caution and paranoia," she says quietly to her knight and companion. "Are we on the right side of it this time?"


----------



## Axel (May 25, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

The half-orc ranger halted a few steps short off, raising his left hand so that the night-blind human would not run into the back of him...    "Is there,"he grunted, pointing at a deeper pool of shadow against the mountain side.  "Sh'aah first.  You wait, count ten after I gone.  Listen hard."  He glanced about, seeking some place to make the rope fast too, and finding none.

Without further ado, Sh'aah turned and dropped over the side.  He felt his way more than saw it.  A foothold for the left, then the right.  Jam your fingers into the crack, lower the right leg.  There!  With patience and caution he scaled down the rock face, body tight against the mountain as if he was embracing it.

climb check 1d20+6=18


----------



## Kaodi (May 25, 2013)

Comoray listens intently as he counts to eleven, just to be sure, then quietly follows the half-orc as best he can. It is rough going, as the Brother does not have any training in rock climbing and does not have the half-orc's night vision, but his strength serves him fairly well. 

Climb: 1d20+3=11


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2013)

Comoray and Sh'aah scale the cliff down to the opening. Inside is a room with a flagstoned floor - it would seem to be a cellar to the tower above, exposed by erosion or a landslip some time in the past. Corroded metal rungs lead to a trap door in the ceiling, and a rough-hewn tunnel leads deeper under the waystation into pitch blackness.


----------



## Kaodi (May 28, 2013)

Comoray pauses to look at the door quizzically. In a low voice he asks, "Do you remember seeing a trap door in the tower, Sh'aah?" The brother carefully climbs up the metal rungs, wary of them giving way under his weight.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2013)

OOC: Just to clarify, there are two towers, one at each end of the compound. This cellar is under the _other_ one, not the one that the PCs are staying in.


----------



## Kaodi (May 28, 2013)

OOC: Oops. 

Comoray looks down the corridor into the darkness. "Perhaps if you scout ahead a bit you might find the tunnel twists and turns in a way that will disguise the light of a lit torch?" he whispers.


----------



## Axel (May 29, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah grunted at the priest's question.  Checking that the rope and grappling hook were still secure and over his shoulder out the way, he set off down the tunnel.  Before passing through the opening he turned and said, "I tap two, is good."  Turning back to the tunnel Sh'aah levelled his spear, grasping it in two hands, and went forward, quietly and with care.


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2013)

Bastian shrugs as he begins to don his armor with practiced efficiency. 

"The way our lives have gone since that bloody night we met? I'm fine erring on the side of paranoia," he offers brusquely. "Much rather that than have to explain to my father on the other side how I managed to let your entire bloodline die out."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 30, 2013)

Sh'aah sets off down the tunnel. It winds a bit, but follows a single rough-hewn track until it opens out into a broader, higher chamber. Here Sh'aah can stand up straight. The chamber is empty, but two tunnels lead from it. One leads more or less straight on, the other off to the right. Sh'aah estimates that he is roughly below the middle of the waystation compound.


----------



## Axel (Jun 2, 2013)

Sh'aah stamped his spear-butt on the ground twice, singalling the all clear for the night blind Comoray to enter.  The dull sound echoes off the cavern ominously, causing the half-orc to crouch down with his back to the wall.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2013)

Feeling a little stung, and not entirely sure why, Arcata turns back to look out the window as Bastian straps his armor into place.

"Things are different out here," she says quietly, as much to herself as to the Lion. "We have a chance for a new beginning. These first steps we take will set the tone for everything to follow. We do have to look out for ourselves and our people...but paranoia begets paranoia. We can be intelligent about threats without falling into that trap."

She added a mental 'I hope' onto that sentence.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 6, 2013)

In the tunnel, Comoray risks his ioun torch to light his way, and he soon meets up with Sh'aah in the small featureless chamber. One tunnel leads onwards, the other off to the left. There is a sound, possibly the rattling of chains, coming from the tunnel ahead.

Meanwhile, back in the tower, Cassie clears her throat.

"M'lady," she says, "That dwarf was looking at you like he wanted something. I've known enough men that I can tell you it didn't seem like he wanted the usual thing that they want from a woman. I say we keep our eyes open."


----------



## Axel (Jun 6, 2013)

After Comoray arrives Sh'aah points ahead, across the cavern and begins to cross the space as stealthily as he can.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 6, 2013)

OOC: Forgot I had that thing, hehehe... Quite useful though.

Comoray follows the half-orc carefully, tracing his steps as best he can. Ordinarily he might have thought there would be nothing to hear him down here that would not notice the light first, but obviously sound had some way of carrying under here.


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2013)

Bastian returns, his grieves in place, breastplate in one arm and gauntlets in the other. He puts the gauntlets on the floor, then nods for the attending Fyfe to help him into the breastplate. 

"I agree. Things ARE different here," he says, calling back to Arcata's comment as he left to gather his armor. "But I fear that doesn't decrease the danger. It just changes the directions and the shape we can expect it to take."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 11, 2013)

Squat, silent Fyfe helps Bastian with his armour, looking slightly embarrassed that even the slightest attention is being paid to him. "Yes, m'lord Lion," he mumbles.

Meanwhile, below, Sh'aah and Comoray creep forwards down another rough cut tunnel. This opens out into a square, flag-stoned chamber like the one through which they entered. The rusted remains of rungs lead upwards - it would appear that the tunnel system has been dug beneath the compound to link the towers at each end, plus wherever that third tunnel went.

This chamber is not empty. Hanging from iron manacles on the nearest wall is a dwarf, bruised and bloody, clad only in his smallclothes. One eye is almost closed shut with bruising, and the thick hair on his chest and arms is matted with dried blood. He opens the other eye to regard the newcomers warily.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 11, 2013)

"You look like you have seen better days," whispers Comoray. "Do you speak the Common tongue?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 11, 2013)

The dwarf looks blearily at Comoray with his one good eye.

"Some," he says with a heavy accent. "Little."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 11, 2013)

For a moment Comoray looks like is deep in thought. Judgement call time... Then he says a prayer in a low voice and reaches out to take hold of the dwarfs shoulder. Soothing energy flows from him into the battered dwarf, and his injuries slowly mend themselves and disappear. Slowing his words so the dwarf can better understand, he asks, "Can you tell us what happened here? Can you tell us about Haxmar?"

Bless --> Cure Light Wounds: 1d8+3=11


----------



## Axel (Jun 11, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah held back, letting Comoray do the talking.  _Priest-man is better at this thing anyway._  In lieu of talking, he studied the captive's body and clothing from a distance - looking for any of the tell-tales that the dwarf was actually the missing ranger (Perception+5/+2 bonus in mountains/+2 bonus vs Fey : will let you roll Dr Si, so I can't tell if it was a bad roll, what mods applied etc). 

Having finished his once over, the half-orc turned to face the tunnel they came by and crouched down with his spear at the ready.  With little else to do, he put his best effort into listening for the footsteps of anyone approaching.


----------



## Axel (Jun 11, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah held back, letting Comoray do the talking.  _Priest-man is better at this thing anyway._  In lieu of talking, he studied the captive's body and clothing from a distance - looking for any of the tell-tales that the dwarf was actually the missing ranger (Perception+5/+2 bonus in mountains/+2 bonus vs Fey : will let you roll Dr Si, so I can't tell if it was a bad roll, what mods applied etc). 

Having finished his once over, the half-orc turned to face the tunnel they came by and crouched down with his spear at the ready.  With little else to do, he put his best effort into listening for the footsteps of anyone approaching.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 12, 2013)

The dwarf's bruises fade, and he straightens in his manacles somewhat. The swelling above his eye recedes and he looks at Comoray with two good eyes like glittering amethysts.

"Haxmar traitor," he spits. "I am from King Eisenbart coming, to say to Haxmar, 'where is taxes from waystation?'. Haxmar say 'waystation mine now' and is me in chains putting." He scowls. "A dwarf who turn against true king is dwarf no longer."

Sh'aah studies the dwarf. No sign of the fey about him, at least as far as the half-orc can tell. Nor is there any evidence that he may have been one of the Wardens of the Midnight Sun, but without a sigil it's hard to tell.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 12, 2013)

Comoray trades looks with Sh'aah then turns his gaze back to the dwarf. "We came here to establish trade with your people. Having the Waystation under control of belligerent forces simply will not do." The priest looks around for something they can use to free the dwarf with minimal fuss. "If there is no way to free you quietly we may have to come back after we have regrouped with our Lady."


----------



## Axel (Jun 12, 2013)

*Sh'aah*

Sh'aah shrugged after sharing a look with Comoray.  Getting involved with rebellions and local politics was well above and beyond what he liked to do.  In the end, a new ruler was normally every bit as useless as the old.  "Many men say I King now.  Is not problem for you or me."  He lapsed into silence for a period, letting Comoray do the talking again.  "Is missing man though.  Important man.  You know this?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2013)

There are a few torture implements racked up on the far wall, perhaps some of these could be used to lever the shackles off the wall. 

"I have waited this long, I can for longer wait," says the dwarf. "Who is this Lady of yours?"


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 18, 2013)

"Lady Arcata, the last of the line of House Dulat, and the current ruler of what has been known as Fort Key-11, which we liberated from the beastmen," says Comoray. The brother looks for something suitable to be used in place of the crowbar he left back with his pack. Once he has it in hand he goes to pry the shackles off the wall.


----------



## Axel (Jun 18, 2013)

Sh'aah saw what Comoray intended.  He dithered for a few seconds, then crossed to the tools rack and took a long metal implement down.  "Hold still," he told the dwarf, setting to prise the shackles out of the wall.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 19, 2013)

Sh'aah and Comoray manage to prise the shackles from the wall. Chains still dangling from his wrists, the dwarf groans and stretches, trying to remove some of the kinks in his tortured arms.

"My name Rexun Edelstimme," he says. "Herald to King Eisenbart. In his name, and mine, I thank you." He bows. "Will you to your Lady take me?" He looks down. "Perhaps some clothes for me finding first, yes? I am not in decent state for a Lady."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 19, 2013)

"I suppose we can have a brief look about for something," says Comoray. "But best not to tarry too long. As long as you wear your pride, I do not think you need worry about Arcata's judgement of your state of dress."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 19, 2013)

Rexun grins broadly.

"Wear my pride," he says with a deep chuckle. "Yes, that is good clothing for a dwarf. Lead on, then."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2013)

jkason said:


> Bastian returns, his grieves in place, breastplate in one arm and gauntlets in the other. He puts the gauntlets on the floor, then nods for the attending Fyfe to help him into the breastplate.
> 
> "I agree. Things ARE different here," he says, calling back to Arcata's comment as he left to gather his armor. "But I fear that doesn't decrease the danger. It just changes the directions and the shape we can expect it to take."




"But some of the most insidious dangers come from within," Arcana comments.

She frowns and looks down.

"It's been a long time, don't you think?"

Bastian knows that voice. It's the voice she uses when she's considering doing something _remarkably_ ill-advised.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 20, 2013)

From the window of the keep, as Arcata, Bastian and the others keep watch for the return of Sh'aah and Comoray, a faint blue light can suddenly be seen springing up in the cliffs that rise above the Waystation on the eastern side, rocky crags with a rough scattering of intrepid pine trees clinging to the side.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 20, 2013)

Comoray takes a quick look around for anything that Rexun could use to cover himself a little more thoroughly, and then asks Sh'aah, "Shall we head back then, or do you wish to check the third tunnel?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2013)

Bastian, giving his tanks to Fyfe for fitting the last of his gauntlets properly, frowns as Arcata looks below. He crosses quickly, whispering, "You did not just wait until I was heavy with armor to decide to follow, did you?".

Afraid of just what she might have in mind, Bastian catches the blue light off in the distance.

"Give them just a few minutes more. If they were caught, there'd already be someone coming toward our door. That over there, though, might be something worth watching." he glances around to see if there appears to be any other activity coming from their surroundings in response to the light.


----------



## Axel (Jun 20, 2013)

Sh'aah grunted, then shrugged noncomittaly.  "Is trouble with one.  Too much with two," he explained somewhat cryptically.  "We go," he continued, heading back the way they came without checking to see if the others followed.

On reaching the larger chamber he halted, listening to try and discover if their escape efforts had been noted.  Noise from the cavern system did carry, after all, or they wouldn't be here...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2013)

Sh'aah can hear no other souds to suggest that the three of them are not alone in the tunnel system. Pressing forwards, they return to the opposite cellar, the one with the opening in the wall. To his credit, Rexun is little perturbed by the sheer drop and manages to clamber up to the courtyard of the waystation. Now it was just a matter of crossing this and back to the opposite tower where, it was to be hoped, Lady Arcata and Bastian were still waiting.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2013)

Perhaps fortunately, perhaps not, Arcata does look where Bastian points and frowns a little, as the mystery of the light distracts her from whatever fool notion she'd been considering.

"Now what is _that_?" she murmurs. "Bastian, what's over there? It's past the walls isn't it?" She leans a little out the window to get a better look. "No...no, it's above the Waystation, but far over. Someone climbing the cliffs? But dwarfs wouldn't need a light. Ah! What I wouldn't give for a spyglass!"

Her complaints fall silent for a moment as she watches the strange light until it vanishes, hoping to get a better look...and marking the place where it reaches the top.

"We have to check that spot out. Once we're done here."


----------



## Axel (Jun 30, 2013)

Sh'aah grunted on reaching the top of the climb.  He had been impressed by the Dwarf's ability to just get on with it, rather than moaning about his injuries as many men would have done.  He crouched in shadow for a few minutes, watching the passage of guards atop the wall and desperately looking to see if a guard had been placed beneath their escape window.

On seeing nothing Sh'aah waited for the opportune moment - as the wall guards had their backs to the open space - and led the trio across at a quiet run.

ooc:  Sorry for delay ladies 'n' gents, have been bed ridden with a virus for the past week.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2013)

Sh'aah, Comoray and Rexun manage to make it back across the compound without being noticed. Just the small matter, as they huddle in the shadow of the shrine, of the guard directly outside the door to their tower. They can, however, see Bastian and Arcata looking out out of an upper floor window, but their attention seems to be on the cliffs above the waystation.


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2013)

Bastian frowns, trying to get a better sense of distance and direction. Sh'aah would probably be better at pinpointing the location, but the half-orc was off following on some other oddity--sometimes it seemed this place was nothing _but_ oddities--so he'd have to do. 

"But of course, milady," he offered to Arcata as the noble decided to investigate, thankful for the momentary distraction that kept her still for now. _all right, boys, any time now..._ he thought, unsure of how long the light might curb Arcata's concern for her wandering agents.

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2013)

The flickering blue light comes from somewhere above the northernmost of the derelict buildings, one that looks like it used to be an inn. Looking out the window, Bastian catches a glimpse of something moving down by the deserted shrine - a figure skulking in the darkness.


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2013)

As movement elsewhere catches his attention, Bastian stiffens slightly. He makes a subtle gesture to Fife and Cassie to be at the ready as he whispers, "Lady, movement below. Might be our men."


----------



## Axel (Jul 1, 2013)

Sh'aah held up an open palm to the Comoray and the dwarf, waited a moment and darted in a crouch across the last open ground, between the shrine and the tower, aiming for the side of the tower that didn't have the door.  As he gained relative sanctuary at the tower base, his unease at the whole exercise only increased.  _This been too easy.  Should be more Dwarfs.

_The half-orc waited a moment before unlooping the rope and grappling hook from his shoulder.  Sh'aah swung it in underhand loops until it had some degree of momentum before hurling it upwards - and slightly toward the tower.  He glanced upwards to see the result, and also as a precaution against being whacked in the head by the grappling hook - if the earth gods decided they wanted a closer look.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 5, 2013)

Bastian sees the figures approach the tower and throw up a grappling hook. As they come closer he recognises Sh'aah, Comoray and a naked dwarf. The three climb up, but as the last one is climbing through the window the dwarf guarding the tower door looks around and spots them. He heads over to the former tavern building.

OOC: The party is reunited at last!


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2013)

Bastian helps haul the returning members of the Dulat camp in through the window, an effort which not-incidentally allows him to block Arcata's line of sight to the naked dwarf's current state. The Last Lion quickly pulls off his own cloak and offers it to the newcomer, making sure he's properly covered before he turns to the ranger and the priest.

"You'll be introducing your new, naturalist friend, yes?" he says.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 5, 2013)

"My Lady," begins Comoray, "Let me introduce you to Rexun Edelstimme, true Herald to the dwarven King Eisenbart. Now, if you will excuse me for a minute, I think I had best don my armour before things get interesting."

The priest moves to find his gear and as he passes Cassie he gives her a look and and motions with his hand for her to help. "I could use a hand to do this quickly," he says under his breath, "And Fife's skills may be required now."

OOC: If Cassie helps, I can get armour on in two minutes. Otherwise I will have to don it hastily in one. Also, does anyone else find the purple hard to read? I had originally intended to use the blue that Shayuri started with, but now that she has switched to teal it might be easier on the eyes if I changed.


----------



## Axel (Jul 10, 2013)

Finding everyone looking at him in Comoray's absence, Sh'aah gazed at the floor and shuffled his feet.  "He was prisoner," he muttered.  "Castle full of rebels," the only additional explanation offered before he moved upstairs to retrive his double axe, and a quick look out the windows.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2013)

(OOC - Sorry about the color change...it's reallly hard for me to tell from the big grid which color I picked last time sometimes )

If Arcata is taken aback by the spectacle, she hides it well. From her suddenly lofty demeanor, it almost seems as if she's welcoming the dwarf to her own hall, rather than a prisoner greeting another prisoner.

"Rexun," she says with a courteous half-bow, "I'm Arcata Dulat. Clearly we have much to talk about, but first I think we should find you arms. Are you well enough to fight?"

She glances over at the Brother getting into his armor. "Sh'aah, keep an eye out the window. We need to know when they're coming. Bastian, what do you think about getting the current tower guards to come at us before those reinforcements arrive? Small chance, but if we can take the tower we'll at least have a defensible position."


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2013)

Bastian raised an eyebrow a moment.

"Are you saying you want me to ignore the care of diplomacy and pick a fight?" Bastian said. Before Arcata could answer, the young Lion's face broke out in a wide grin as he drew his greatsword from its sheath on his back.

"Milady, you have no idea how long I have waited for the chance."

[sblock=ooc]Wasn't sure if Arcata wanted to send Bastian to do the baiting, or if she meant the full party to go. Either way, he's up for it. 

Question: is Bulwark (Bastian's mount) somewhere that he can come if called? I'm not sure if he's tied or shut in, or if the stabling is looser. Provided he's not blocked in some way, he does know the Come trick.  I don't anticipate calling him right away, but once things get sticky and we're not trying to be quiet anymore, Bastian may do so. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2013)

She gives him a fond smile.

"If he will just let us walk out, with our new guest in hand, then diplomacy may yet win the day. But I'm not going to count on that. He's been lying to us from the start. We're leaving...whether they let us or not."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2013)

Rexun bows.

"My Lady," he says, "I would, the chance to fight this Haxmar, welcome much," he says. "Thanks to your priest I am much able to fight. But if you are wanting the talking to try, please, I can help with that also, I am herald to King Eisenbart."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 19, 2013)

Fyfe has time to help Bastian and Comoray into their armour before the blue dwarves return. But soon Haxmar can be seen striding across the courtyard, with two of his dwarves flanking him. He stops at the foot of the tower.

"My Lady Dulat," he says politely. "I must ask you to return my prisoner. For your own safety as much as anything, he is a dangerous criminal."  Rexun looks around.

"This is not true," he says with a worried frown.

[sblock=OOC]
Bulwark is not close - the animals are stabled in the further of the two large buildings - but he is not penned in particularly securely.  The party is in the tower marked F6 on the map, the horses are in building F3 (well, you can see the horse markers there anyway). Ignore the other markers, that's on old map I've recycled from earlier.



[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2013)

"He claims he's the herald of the king," Arcata calls down. "But we're not going to discuss this shouting up and down from the tower. Shall we meet at the door?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2013)

Bastian grimaces as the dwarves seem to collect themselves more quickly than the party. He shrugs as Arcata suggests the door to their host. 

"At least then we can bottleneck them if we have to," he whispers.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2013)

She nods.

"Holding the door is our only chance if this goes badly," she says quietly.


----------



## Axel (Jul 21, 2013)

Sh'aah waited upstairs, double-axe in hand, keeping an eye on things out the window.  Listening to the conversations, he thought it best to stay out the way for the time being anyway.  

[sblock=ooc]
New baby came home on Thursday, so RP time is severely curtailed for the next few weeks.  Don't let my absence slow things down, especially once we get to the (inevitable!) combat.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 24, 2013)

Shortly, the Dulat delegation meets Haxmar Schattenstein, flanked by two of his blue-skinned dwarves, at the door to the tower. Haxmar gives a significant look at Bastian and Comoray, dressed for combat.

"Lady Dulat," he says, "the dwarf you have with you is a spy and a traitor. Kindly return him to my custody at once, it would be a shame to fall out over such a trivial matter." He strokes the blue stone that he wears around his neck.

"_He_ is traitor," retorts Rexun from behind Arcata. "He is this castle for his own taking, rather than for King Eisenbart."

[sblock=OOC]
You think that Rexun is sincere in what he says but although Haxmar is a slimy snake, you can't be sure that he isn't telling the truth.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 24, 2013)

As they neared the meeting place, Bastian made sure to place himself ahead of Arcata. She probably wouldn't like it, but he wasn't about to let her put herself in front of a blade when the situation was this unstable. She could talk just fine from behind him, and he could do his job better, as well. 

Bastian smiled--an expression filled with an easy menace--when Haxmar made obvious note of his arms. Whatever threats he managed to imply, however, he held his tongue. The Lady Dulat might yet pull a diplomatic miracle, and he didn't want to be the one who sabotaged it. 

Still, he was more than ready to take that blue stone off Hexmar's neck along with the smug head that hovered above it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2013)

Arcata put the palms of her hands together gently and said, "Gentledwarves, this puts me in a delicate position. I'm not here to take sides in what looks like an internal affair of the dwarf kingdom. However, my goal in coming here is to open a line of communication to the larger dwarf community...so determining which of you actually represents the King is of great interest to me."

She spread her hands then, a gesture showing her peaceful and open intent.

"So. With your kind indulgence, Haxmar, I would hear both sides of this dispute. Maybe a neutral arbitrator will bring all this to a peaceful conclusion?" She bows her head, as if in gratitude. "To that end...tell me how you came to know that Rexun was a spy and a traitor, and who you think he works for if not the King."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 30, 2013)

Haxmar looks like he is about to say something else, take a breath, lets it out. 

"Very well," he says. "Amongst our people there is a faction, the Copper Dwarves, who support a rival claimant for the Deep Throne and are opposed to King Eisenbart. This one," he points at Rexun, "came to us claiming to be a messenger from the king, but he failed to provide the correct passwords. The Copper Dwarves would like to gain control of Fanjyr as it gives them access to the south. I was in the process of interrogating this one to find out if he had, indeed, come from the Copper Dwarves." He smiles a self-satisfied smile. "As is my right as Master of Fanjyr."

Rexun looks flustered.

"But, I gave the correct passwords," he says. "_You_ told me they were wrong, _you're_ the one working for the Copper Dwarves."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2013)

"All right," Arcata says quickly, "Lets hold off on the accusations here for a second. I obviously can't verify any passwords, but let me present a possibility. We know the local fey have been meddling in various affairs. Could they be behind this? Haxmar, what if the passwords changed, but your notification was intercepted?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 8, 2013)

Haxmar rubs the blue stone around his neck as he ponders Arcata's question.

"It's possible, My Lady," he says. "Possible indeed. Although how we could prove this..." he lets the question hang. "Perhaps we should leave this for tonight and contemplate it afresh tomorrow." He nods towards Rexun. "This one I'll turn over to your care. Watch your back with him." With a bow and a self-satisfied smile, Haxmar turns and walks back to the broken inn. His soldiers remain.


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2013)

Bastian sighs, an mixture of relief and disappointment. He gave Arcata a slight smile and small nod as congratulations on her diplomatic acrobatics.

Then he turned back to the soldiers and raised an eyebrow expectantly, blade still held loosely at his side. He wanted to make sure they weren't just waiting for their leader to leave to cause trouble.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 11, 2013)

The dwarves return the same look to Bastian, waiting to see if _he_ causea any trouble, but they partially settle into a guard stance, one of either side of the tower door.


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2013)

Satisfied that no immediate attack is forthcoming, Bastian gives Arcata a nod indicating he thinks it's safe enough to return to their rooms for now. At least there, they can discuss this little diplomatic summit in private.


----------



## Axel (Aug 12, 2013)

Hearing the conversation downstairs finish, and the front door close Sh'aah makes his way back down.  With nothing to add to the conversation he stands in a corner with arms folded, staring at the dwarf like he is trying to read his mind.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2013)

Arcata closes the door and looks back at the others.

"This isn't over. I don't know why he's leaving...I didn't even come close to convincing him, I don't think. It feels like he's playing for time."

She looks at Rexun, and gestures. 

"Lets head up to the rooms. I need a more detailed account from you about what happened here. What were you expecting to find...why you came...and what exactly took place. And...what is that amulet he's wearing?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 13, 2013)

"This... I am not knowing," says Rexun. "It is not a dwarven thing, nor is blue skin of his followers. I have not seen dwarf like it." He takes a breath and stands up straighter. "Some months back, we are all contact with Fanjyr losing. We think maybe it is snows in pass, this happens. But come spring and no word. And then our scouts find man on borders of Zwergenberg, he is badly wounded being. He says he is with Warders of Midnight Sun, and is to tell our king that Fanjyr has been by evil creatures taken.

"King Eisenbart sends me to investigate, and I find dwarves here, I am that our allies have the keep re-taken thinking, but possibly they are of the Copper Dwarves. They spot me as I approach, so I am talking with them trying, but after they let me in they take my arms and armour and throw me in prison in cellar. This Haxmar comes from time to time to beat me, but he does not any questions ask." He frowns. "Sometimes he tells me that I will a poor sacrifice make. To what, I am not knowing. Tonight, before your men rescue me, he says I may live longer as he has a much better substitute found."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 13, 2013)

"If they do want one of us for sacrifice, we will not leave here without spilling blood," says Comoray.

Knowledge (Religion): 1d20+5=19, Sense Motive: 1d20+6=8


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2013)

"He called himself the Cobalt Dwarf," Arcata says to Rexun as she studies him. "Does that mean anything to you? And who are the Warders of the Midnight Sun?"

Privately she was increasingly concerned. Rexun's story might be true or lie, but either way Haxmar had decided to let her hear it uncontested. Why? It felt to her more and more that Haxmar simply didn't care if she believed him or not...as long as she was safe and sound in this tower. And a sacrifice did explain why Rexun had been allowed to live this long.

But there were problems with Rexun too. Not as big, but nagging at her. In particular, why did a herald to the king speak such broken Common? Were dwarves the only folk he ever dealt with?


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2013)

Bastian tensed at the mention of a 'better sacrifice,' but shoved down his concerns to keep out of Arcata's way. She worked with the people. His skills were for when she'd exhausted diplomacy. 

Hopefully, one or both sets of skills would be enough to get them out of here alive.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 14, 2013)

"Cobalt Dwarf is meaning nothing to me," says Rexun. "Except that in legends of my people, Cobalt is same as Kobold, evil creature of underground. It is a strange name for a dwarf to be taking. And I am not these Wardens hearing before, but the man said they are watchers against creatures from the faerie realm." He rubs the remains of his beard. "Is there a connection between Wardens and Cobalt Dwarf, I am thinking. Watchers watch for magical creatures, Cobalt Dwarf takes name of magical creature..."

[sblock=Arcata]
Now that she is considering Rexun with suspicion, it seems to her that he _is_ holding something back about himself.

Also, Arcata has heard of the Wardens before.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Comoray]
Comoray considers what he knows about sacrifices. The dwarves don't commonly practise it, as far as he knows, especially as they are part of the Church of Velshionne, albeit unorthodox. The only thing that comes to mind is your old friend the Cult of Crom Cruach.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 14, 2013)

"Well," says Comoray, "If we were operating on the assumption that these Cobalt Dwarves were somehow connected to the Beastmen we defeated at the fort, any sort of sacrifice would be completely in character for the Cult of Crom Cruach." The priest clearly seems to uncomfortable with the thought.


----------



## Axel (Aug 14, 2013)

Sh'aah stood up straight at the mention of the missing Warden, though he said nothing.  Once Comoray had tied the fort to the Beastmen's cult, he chimed in "Makes sense.  This place feel wrong.  Like fairies here."  He grunted, satisfied at how things were working out.  "Where is Warden now?  I want to speak with him."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 15, 2013)

Rexun looks at Sh'aah.

"North of here," he says. "With my people. Safe," he adds, quickly. "We have his wounds healed."


----------



## Axel (Aug 15, 2013)

"Good.  We go there later," Sh'aah replied.  Having nothing else to offer he lapsed back into silence, staring at the Dwarf.


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2013)

Bastian moves toward the window, trying to see outside without planting himself right in the middle of the opening and making a gleaming target of himself. He keeps an eye on what he can see of the outside and on the dwarven agent as the discussions continue.

"We have to get out of here in one piece before we can go much of anywhere," he offers. "If we go north from here, we need to eliminate the occupying force here, or we'll have to face them on the way back through, with whatever reinforcements they can generate, and we risk their attack on our fort without our ability to warn our people."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2013)

"How many are here would you say, Bastian? Sh'aah?" Arcata shakes her head. "Not enough to lay siege. And our men aren't lax like the beastmen. Even so, I do feel that we should leave."

She looks at Rexun measuringly.

"But first...you're asking us to believe some things that would have some grave consequences and risks as far as our response goes, so it's vital that we can trust your witness. All of it. What aren't you telling us?"


----------



## Axel (Aug 15, 2013)

"Beastmans?"  Sh'aah shrugged.  "Can not count what can not see.  Dwarfses?  Three dozen?  Could be twice as many as feasting.  Not all be fighting though.  Some be cooks.  Some be cleaners."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 16, 2013)

Rexun returns Arcata's gaze.

"You are shrewd, My Lady," he says. "There is nothing that will harm to your fort be causing. When I we are away, the rest I will tell."

OOC: It's getting harder not to make Rexun sound like Yoda!


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 16, 2013)

"That just leaves the timing of our departure then," say Brother Comoray quietly. "Whether we move immediately and try to catch them off guard that way or wait and see if they let it down after a few hours." The priest takes a moment to think back on what has worked in past battles... 

OOC: Profession (Soldier): 1d20+6=22 . Fortunately Yoda is not just a way of speaking, but also a particular tone and voice, hehehe...


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2013)

"If the fey are involved, who knows what forces are really at play?" the Last Lion says nervously.  As Comoray muses on when to take leave, the cavalier shrugs.

"They aren't the only ones who will get more tired the later it gets. Unless the blue leader is a fool, I would expect he's making preparations against any betrayal on our end even as we speak. If we're leaving, I think we should do it sooner rather than later."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 19, 2013)

Bastian keeps an eye of Haxmar as the dwarf makes his way back to the ruined inn. As the discussion in the tower continues, he sees a blue glow appear in the rocks above the inn.

Comoray ponders his options. Traditionally, a few hours before dawn are usually when guards are at their least vigilant, although wether the same holds true with dwarves he doesn't know. Surprise, too, has its advantages. The tricky part will be crossing the courtyard if the escape is to be to the south as it could be made into a killing field by missile fire from the walls at each end.


----------



## Axel (Aug 19, 2013)

fSh'aah cleared his throat.  "We need horses.  It too far for walking from here."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 20, 2013)

"Maybe so," says Comoray. "I am not much liking our odds of crossing to the Southern exit though. Lots of space for crossbowmen to get in their target practice. Too bad the tunnels do not exit directly into here..."


----------



## Axel (Aug 20, 2013)

"We go north then.  Goes close to Dwarf king."  Sh'aah shrugged.  He really didn't care which direction they moved toward.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 21, 2013)

"It is further from your home," says Rexun, "but my people we can be finding, and you they can be helping."


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2013)

Bastian frowns.

"I think our time is fast diminishing," he offers, pointing to the blue glow which is building within the rocks above the ruined inn. "Whatever he is or whomever he's in league with, blue is our host's signature color, yes? I have a hard time thinking that's not him, and that it's not a bad sign." He glances to Arcata and bows his head slightly as he adds, "Though obviously you know more about magic than me, so perhaps blue magic is lucky?"


----------



## Axel (Aug 22, 2013)

Sh'aah glanced out the window.  "Time is gone.  We leave now it take hours to get away."  The half-orc shrugged again.  "Big fight soon.  With fairy magic."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2013)

Arcata chews her lip, thinking.

"So we either dig in here and force them to come in after us...which helps with being outnumbered, but doesn't give us a way out if we have to fall back... Or we try to surprise them and make for the gates straight away."

She looks out at the glow and shakes her head.

"I wish we knew more about what that was, but unless we get closer I can't tell much about it. All right...I'm inclined to make for the gate. Haxmar seemed fine with us staying here, which implies that he's prepared to pry us out when he's ready to. So, any tactics we should observe? Bastian? Sh'aah?"

Arcata looked at Rexun. "I don't suppose there'd be an escape tunnel in the basement of the tower would there?"


----------



## Axel (Aug 27, 2013)

"Take blue dwarf prisoner.  No horses, no running.  Need time," Sh'aah said.  "Dwarfs ride horses," he added, almost as an afterthought.  A savage smile spread across his face as he pulled the enormous double-axe free of its wrappings.  "Start now?" he concluded hopefully.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 28, 2013)

Rexun shrugs.

"There were three tunnels leading from where I was captive held," he says. "If I am right, one might lead under this tower but cannot if it connects or not, say with certainty."


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2013)

Bastian raises an eyebrow as he parses out the Half-orc's bold suggestion. 

"Unfortunately, he's surrounded by a band of his own men, and I'm not sure I have a good suggestion for how we get the blue bastard somewhere we can snatch him," Bastian offers. At the mention of tunnels, he chews his lip.

"Bulwark, old friend, I pray you forgive me if I must abandon you," he whispers to himself in obvious, deep regret. "It seems this new world is no less eager to take those most important to me, but my vow to this house comes first."

Breaking from his reverie, he nods to Rexun.

"Well, if it doesn't lead outside, I imagine they should at least lead to another key position internally. Maybe we can yet get that azure ass's neck under our blades for a little arm-twisting diplomacy," he says. 

[sblock=ooc]I'll apologize now for playing a military character though my own strategic skills are lacking. 

Are the guards downstairs positioned so they could see us descend to a basement level, or would we be able to bypass them so long as we're not headed for the ground level exit?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 28, 2013)

OOC: The guards outside will have little idea of anything that you get up to inside the tower, provided it isn't _extremely_ noisy.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 6, 2013)

Rexun searches around on the ground floor of the tower. After an agonizing wait he nods to himself and points to an innocuous looking stone slab that otherwise looks like part of the floor.

"Here," he says. "If you are not a dwarf, I doubt this you would be finding. Perhaps, to lift it you are helping?"

OOC: I think Axel decided in-character a while back that there was no way out the bottom of the tower. In fact there _was_ (you can even see it on the map!), but we can assume it was a dwarf-made secret trapdoor that even sharp-eyed half-orcs can miss!


----------



## Axel (Sep 8, 2013)

Sh'aah grunted, annoyed at having missed what really should have been obvious, before stooping to help Rexun lift the trapdoor.  He scanned the darkness beneath, looking for an easy way down before heading down himself - feet first of course.  Before his head drops below the floor he pauses and looks at Lady Dulat.  "Where to go tomorrow?" he says before continuing his descent.

ooc: Terribly sorry!  My comprehension skills have evaporated in the past couple of months...  Good fluffing out.    Incidentally - and am somewhat concerned as a player (as well as very much in-character) about what it is the party/army are intending to do the day after this one.  It's all well and good to escape the "evil" (Evil?) Dwarf stronghold.  But we're nearly two weeks on horse from the nearest friendly locale, with a couple dozen slow moving troopers to escort around too.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2013)

"Lets concentrate on tonight first," Arcata recommends. "Unfortunately, unless we want to fight the garrison, we won't be bringing our horses or our supplies with us. That's a problem...but it's probably an easier problem than fighting a keep full of dwarves without an army."


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2013)

Bastian holds back a sigh at the reminder of leaving the horses, but steels himself in readiness. He nods toward the underground exit. 

"If we're leaving, I suggest we move. No idea when our host might get tired of playing patient with us."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 10, 2013)

Beneath the trap door is a shaft with rungs set in it. This heads down before opening into a tunnel. Once more lit by Comoray's hovering light the group heads down the tunnel before arriving at a room with two other tunnels leading from it. Sh'aah and Comoray recognise it as the place where they found Rexun, and the dwarf supresses a shiver. 

"That way was where Haxmar was coming from," he says, pointing to the tunnel leading off to your left, towards the inn, stables and mountainside. "This way to the other tower leads," he nods at Sh'aah and Comoray "Where we were last time escaping."


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2013)

Bastian, sword at the ready, flinches a bit as his armor clatters in the tunnel, but there was little enough he could do about that, other than giving up his best protections.

"If you've already found a way out that way, I say we take it," The Last Lion offers.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2013)

Arcata frowns a little.

"If you knew this tunnel was here, why didn't you mention it before, when you were being rescued?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 11, 2013)

Rexun shrugs.

"I am seeing it when I am prisoner held," he says, "but until now, where it is going I am not knowing. Not until your men that way taking me before." He holds up a hand. "It is still inside the towers leading, but this time to the south. But there is a way to outside, if we are climbing, yes?" He looks to Comoray and Sh'aah for confirmation of the route that they took last time.


----------



## Axel (Sep 11, 2013)

Sh'aah grunted.  "Quicker out the window.  What way to under wall?"


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 15, 2013)

Comoray nods his assent to Rexun's words. "I was curious as to what the third tunnel led to before, but it did not seem appropriate to investigate it at the time."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2013)

"Out the window is too obvious. And to be frank, I neither have the arms for, nor am dressed for, climbing sheer walls. The tunnel it is. Just a moment."

She turns and gets her things from her room, then advises, "Search the tower quickly, take anything that looks useful. We won't have other supplies after this until we reach the Keep."

When that was done, Arcata went back to the hidden opening. "A great rot has set into this part of the world," she said with a grimace as she looked around. "I can't help but think these events are related. The fall of the Keep, and the...changing of these dwarves."

She looked at the tower's door, torn. "Are we doing the right thing, fleeing? What if we could fix this, instead of leaving it to fester? It all comes down to that cursed medallion, I'm sure of it. If I had time to study it maybe..."


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2013)

Bastian quickly searches as instructed, collecting what he can as they prepare for departure. 

As Arcata begins waffling on her decision, the Last Lion places a hand gently on her shoulder. It is, strictly speaking, probably too familiar a gesture, but fleeing for one's lives will tend to blur the lines in diplomatic interaction.  

"There are far too many, and too well-armed, for us to get close enough to that medallion," he offers in consolation, a wry grin falling on his features as he continues. "Trust me, I'd much rather be tackling these kinds of things head on, but dying now kills all hope of repairing this damage later. It's a tonic I've had to swallow far too many times, but I cannot deny its benefits. We find the help we need, then we do what needs doing."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 19, 2013)

The group strip the tower of anything that might be useful, and head into the tunnels, travelling through the room with three exits and down to a cellar room almost identical to the one that they have just left. A set of rungs leads up to a trapdoor above, but this room is also open to the air. Part of the wall has fallen away leaving a gaping hole out onto the cliffside, with a dizzying drop down into a tree-line valley far below. 

However, it would also be possible to climb up to the road south of the waystation without too much difficulty.

[sblock=OOC]
I won't give a list of everything in the tower, but I think it would be safe to improv any kind of useful "adventuring" equipment that might be found in a guest chamber within reason - no flasks of alchemists fire for example!

Map repeated below - the positioning of the characters is wrong as a just pulled up an old map, but you can see the tunnel system if you look closely. The characters are below the bottom tower.




[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 20, 2013)

Sh'aah stared at the climb, sighed and started his ascent.  "Wait," he said, gesturing to the rope over one shoulder.

On reaching the top (hopefully!) he paused for a moment, looking for a large tree or boulder to secure one end of the rope.  Having done that, he tied a small stone onto the other end and threw it back into the cliffside hole.  Lastly, he squatted near the top-side rope and settled in to watch the gate. And wait.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2013)

Sh'aah manages to make fast the rope just below the gate tower. Above, he can see shapes of dwarves atop the curtain wall, but here he hopes that the angle is such that a casual glance from above won't reveal his position.

OOC: Who's next?  Fife, Cassie and Rexun won't do anything unless told to do so. You can decide an order and I'll adjudicate what happens...


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2013)

"I'm loud and clanky. I shouldn't go up until we've got enough up there to cover us. I prefer to be vanguard, but when only one getting through means they can cut the rope, I don't want to risk stranding anyone,"  Bastian whispers. He points to Fife and Rexun, then jerks his thumb upward to send them up the rope. He waits to see if Cormoroy wants to precede him. 

[sblock=ooc]My thoughts were as above. Bastian would probably send the dwarf up before himself, if only because he'd be nervous leaving a relatively unknown quantity with Arcata. He'd push for Arcata to be one of the last up, but probably ask Cassie to stick with her so she also wasn't alone at the bottom of the rope.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2013)

"Fife, you go next," Arcata says after a glance at Bastian. "Then you, Brother. Then Rexun, Bastian, me and Cassie." She seemed to either read his intentions in his face, or came to the same conclusion simultaneously; the unknown quantity should always have at least three other people to watch him at either end.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 30, 2013)

The group climbs up Sh'aahs rope one by one, and hide as close to the foot of the tower as they can once they reach the top. Fife has not trouble. Comoray and Rexun are clumsy, but take their time and make it with a minimum of noise. Bastian dislodges a stone, perhaps loosened already, and it clatters down the mountainside. There are noises of consternation from on top of the wall.

Arcata follows quietly, and Cassie hurries on behind, her haste making more noise.

"They're coming down," whispers Fife, and Rexun nods assent, giving the trooper a quizzical look.


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2013)

"Then I think it's time we made for cover before they get here," Bastian whispers, desperately casting about for the best place to get out of sight quickly and make their escape.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2013)

The only way to get to cover really is back down the pass for a half mile or so before the slope on the uphill side, covered in trees, becomes shallow enough to reasonably ascend.


----------



## Axel (Oct 3, 2013)

Sh'aah grunted as the humans pointing out the obvious and he tied up the rope.  "This way is Fort." he gestures back down the slope before slowly moving off.  _Not sure what the plan is...or where the Lady wants to go.  Is a shepherd's shack not too far off I think, though don't know how soldiers will go on upfill...  No food...no bow...  Long walk._


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2013)

"We can't just head straight back without supplies," Arcata muses. "We should head for water first. A pond or river or lake or whatever's nearby. Animals should be more common near water, so we can do some hunting as well."

She glances up at the wall. "I hope those dwarves don't have horses. We have to move faster...this is our head start. Let's make the most of it! Sh'aah, any idea where the nearest water is?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 4, 2013)

"You say you have your horses left behind?" says Rexun. "So Haxmar is horses having, but we are not good riders being. I think he will not them use."

You do recall on theway up that there were some streams running down from the uphill side of the pass, channeled under the roadway to cascade down the valley side. The nearest one was about a half-mile down the road.


----------



## Axel (Oct 4, 2013)

"Next to road.  We go now," Sh'aah replied without looking back.


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2013)

Bastian glances up for sight of dwarves, uncomfortably aware that they're much better equipped to see at night than he is, then lets Sh'aah lead the way, taking up the rear guard, since the most obvious threat will be coming from that direction.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2013)

Arcata looks back at Bastian for a moment but follows right behind Sh'aah. It wouldn't do to hang back like that, even if in uncertain times she felt safest by her Knight.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 10, 2013)

OOC: I'm going to start a new IC thread for this, as "Arrival" no longer fits and this seems like a good "chapter" cliff-hanger to end on. Link will be up when I get round to it, but continue to use this thread if you ahve anything else to say in the mean time.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 14, 2013)

New Thread is up.


----------

